#ubuntustudio 2010-02-01
<Ephesian> howdy
<Ephesian> anyone have any info or links to the way ubunu uses RTC?
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-02
<honki> http://www.flickr.com/photos/honki/4032658066/
<tomj_Sevilla> hola
<sam____> hi, does anyone know if lucid has pulseaudio preconfigured to use jack?
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-03
<Athlon> #rune
<Athlon> #rs
<dullard> Hi all, my jackd has gone xrun bananas literally overnight with no change of configuration. Any good ideas on debugging it?
<dullard> I've discovered that if I set jackd to playback only, it works....
<paradoxuncreated> Peace be with You.
<paradoxuncreated> Is this a general help channel?
<amstan> paradoxuncreated: hey, well.. you can ask questions here
<amstan> and someone might help you
<amstan> just ask
<amstan> don't ask to ask
<amstan> general as in ubuntu studio wise, so it's should be a/v related
<paradoxuncreated> I had some problems with Ubuntu Studio. I started it up, and got errors with SDB.
<paradoxuncreated> But not with Kubuntu.
<mediaprodigy> whats up everyone
<cl3tUs> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ksoviero> hello?
<ksoviero> I was thinking of installing studio edition, but i wanted to know if cinelerra works with it well (ie. the situation with jack and pa).
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-04
<zproc3> hi
<zproc3> it seems ubuntu has selected the digital inputs and outputs of my soundcard (maudio delta audiophile 24/96) and i don't see the "normal" IO in the sound preferences
<Blank__> hmm...
<Blank__> i have an m-audio firewire audiophile
<Blank__> apart from the fact that it only has experimental support in jack
<zproc3> i used to use ubuntu
<zproc3> but i haven't used for a while
<zproc3> i'm looking at alsamixer
<zproc3> and i see a bunch of things i never seen
<Blank__> i can't even get mine to work
<Blank__> with alsa, that is
<zproc3> hmm it used to work with my previous computer
<zproc3> i'm a bit lost here
<Blank__> don't worry, with ubuntu 9.10 we're all a bit lost
<Blank__> it wasnt a very good release
<zproc3> o_O
<Blank__> it's probably the most broken release i've seen yet
<zproc3> ouch, really?
<Blank__> i've had all manner of things stop working when both upgrading from 9.04, and when fresh installing
<Blank__> funny, because 9.10 was really overhyped too
<zproc3> ok
<zproc3> this a my computer nightmare, a computer with no sound at all :(
<zproc3> there isn't a french ubuntustudio channel?
<sumofchemicals> Hello, do I have any install options for ubuntu studio on an old computer w/o a DVD player?
<Andre_Re> hey
<Andre_Re> i need help with mumble
<Andre_Re> i want to use stereo mix as input instead of mic
<Andre_Re> how can i do that?
<mezquitale> so you want to route stereo mix to mumble?
<Andre_Re> jip, fora telephone conference
<mezquitale> sorry, ive never done that
<mezquitale> what is "stereo mix"?
<Andre_Re> hehe, i'm a windows guy
<Andre_Re> its the "what you hear"-thingy
<Andre_Re> output -> input
<mezquitale> Andre_Re, ok so you dont want to use the mic as input, what application do you want to use as input?
<mezquitale> or maybe you mean you want to route the output to something else?
<Andre_Re> i mean that i want to use the output as input
<mezquitale> you can use jack for that, you can fire up jack Control, then start your applications, then do the connections, let me see if I can find a tutorial where you can route the mic to an application using jack
<Andre_Re> ni, not the mic
<Andre_Re> i want too use a softphone as input
<mezquitale> what application youre trying to route the softphone to?
<Andre_Re> k, i try to discribe it again
<Andre_Re> there's a telephone conference via the softphone
<Andre_Re> i want to take that audio and route it into mumble
<Andre_Re> so mumble should record the output of the softphone
<mezquitale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftPhone
<mezquitale> Andre_Re, your best bet are the forums or try again #ubuntu and hope you bump into someone who has had your same problem
<Andre_Re> ok
<BolachaJohn> hey there
<BolachaJohn> i've got a strange problem here. everytime there is harddisk activity i get hickups in sound and UI updates. does that sound "familiar" to anybody here?
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-05
<linux> es solo en ingles
<marsilainen> hey all
<marsilainen> does ubuntustudio also have the 'regular' kernel in addition to the -rt one?
<marsilainen> (I'm running vanilla ubuntu with -rt kernel and other additions)
<marsilainen> I'm wondering the best way to default to running the -rt kernel?
<marsilainen> setting /etc/default/grub to run the -rt kernel seems to work by specifying a number to boot from the grub list
<marsilainen> but then when the regular kernel gets updated, that changes the numbering :/
<marsilainen> so I'm wondering what other people do
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to use Kino to edit an MTS video file. After a long time it imported the file but now the video plays back much faster than the audio
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-06
<emma> hey there
<emma> Any of you guys make your own music like electronica using open source apps?
<BolachaJohn> i'm about trying to, emma ;)
<emma> Id like to do that also.
<BolachaJohn> cool! and what keeps you from doing it? ;)
<emma> do you think there are any open source apps that could let a person (who had the creativity) to make the kind of music I hear here --- http://somafm.com/play/tags
<emma> This is awesome music if you want to listen to it^
<BolachaJohn> well actually i'm quite sure you can! if you're into synth programming and/or know where to get good samples there's pretty much anything you can do
<BolachaJohn> do you have any experience in this field?
<tucemiux> emma, im just learning
<tucemiux> emma, if you have creativity and say you know how to program the utilities you have everything you need in ubuntu studio
<tucemiux> emma, can you sing? :-)
<GeertJohan> Hey :)
<GeertJohan> Does anyone in here have experience with adding ubuntustudio to a existing Kubuntu installation?
<GeertJohan> actually, the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage..
<GeertJohan> I mean, can I just add a repository and add that metapackage?
<GeertJohan> or will that give all kinds of conflicts between the different repositories?
<doddo> Hello!! I just installed ubuntustudio and no i cannot install vim bcz it does not have installation candidate how do I fix that?
<raven> hello
<raven> do you know any tool that writes midi-data from microphone input?
<raven> or "converts" monophonic recordings?
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-07
<naught101> anyone know if there are LADISH debs anywhere?
<deathnick> hi guys
<deathnick> why when i install ubuntustudio upgraded from unbutu 9.10 everything looks to worked perfectly and when it reboots, nothing seems to had chenge ?
<deathnick> after reboot , i expect to find, ardour and other multimedia production software, nothing in applications menus ?
<BolachaJohn> i guess you have selected them to be installed upon installation?
<deathnick> i didnt answer any question except do you want to proceed with the update
<deathnick> is there a way to check if ardour was install ?
<deathnick> it doesnt show in apps menu tho ?
<BolachaJohn> i don't know that process, but i don't think new applications will be installed when you do an upgrade. you should find them using the "add/remive applications" applet
<amstan> deathnick: if you update, you'll get tons of apps in the sound/multimedia folder
<deathnick> thats not what i meant...i use the ubuntustudio 9.10 dvd installation disk from the iso image file that i burned and it reconized that unbuntu 9.10 was installed and ask to update it to ubuntustudion versio...
<deathnick> well...nothing more than before so how do i start the update again
<deathnick> the fisrt time i insert the installation dvd it autoexecute but not anymore ?
<deathnick> what files do i click to start the autorun like
<deathnick> do i reboot with the dvd instead
<deathnick> now when i insert the dvd...it pops up what it contains not execute ?
<BolachaJohn> well i'm out then, sorry. maybe sb else can be of help
<deathnick> ok thanks...
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-31
<jasono> Hello. Does anyone know how to use Blender?
<holstein> hey jasono
<holstein> also, you can try #opensourcemusicians
<jasono> :P Hi holstein
<holstein> but i think thats less relavant over there
<rlameiro> did you tried #blender ???
<holstein> rlameiro: good point ;)
<jasono> rlameiro Yes, no one would help me.
<rlameiro> weird...
<holstein> jasono: is it dead?
<rlameiro> well, it is sunday evening for nost of them
<jasono> holstein No, only a couple (maybe 5) are active
<holstein> some of these specialized projects have dead-ish IRC channels
<ailo> http://en.flossmanuals.net/blender
<rlameiro> jasono, sorry i cant help, i am an audio guy
<jasono> ailo I do not have time.
<jasono> rlameiro It's okey, thanks anyway.
<rlameiro> ok, try #linuxoutlaws
<rlameiro> #twil
<jasono> Thanks rlameiro, thanls holstein, thanks ailo. Bye.
<rlameiro> lol
<ScottL> *lightbulb* ailo, does that manual talk about video editing
<ScottL> ah, no...no it doesn't
<jared> ?
<holstein> hey jared
<jared> hi
<jared> whats ubuntu
<holstein> not much
<holstein> whats ubuntu with you ? ;)
<holstein> ubuntu is an operating system
<holstein> that utilizes the linux kernel
<jared> ah, i see
<jared> i though it was a game design system
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> jared: it can be
<holstein> linux is open
<holstein> and can be customized for most any purpose
<holstein> ubuntustudio is a customized ubuntu distrobution
<holstein> for audio and graphic production
<jared> nice
<holstein> you can think of it as almost a 're-spin' of ubuntu
<holstein> fedora is another linux distrobuntion
<holstein> there are lots of fedora respins
<holstein> community respins
<holstein> same idea with ubuntu
<jared> i was thinking bout running linux on my servers
<holstein> there are official 'respins'
<jared> but i'll probley do ubuntu now
<holstein> such as kubuntu
<holstein> which is ubuntu with the KDE desktop environment
<holstein> jared: there is a server version
<holstein> ubuntu server
<holstein> same idea
<jared> nice :D
<jared> im running irc servers
<holstein> just geared more for server use
<holstein> out of the box
<jared> but they are special servers
<jared> for multiplayer gaming
<holstein> i have an ubuntu server running
<jared> very nice
<holstein> jared: i find that with linux
<jared> i need to find a server that will allow my server address to be a domain
<holstein> the anwser is almost always yes
<holstein> just depends on licensing
<holstein> and what you are trying to accomplish
<holstein> as to how challenging the taks will be
<holstein> jared: i use dyndns
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu
<holstein> thats my home server box
<holstein> you can do that locally though
<holstein> more easily
<jared> ah, i see my friends from blender3d used to use it
<holstein> i have a service running on my router
<holstein> a router with ddwrt firmware
<holstein> goes out and checks to see if my IP changes
<holstein> if it does
<jared> for using tcp connections?
<holstein> it points the dyndns domain to the new iP
<holstein> jared: AFAIK
<holstein> works for me
<jared> ah,
<holstein> i have tcp ports forwarded
<jared> right now im just using my actual ip address
<jared> its specified in the game binary
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i have not had any trouble using my domain
<jared> and im using the weIRCd server
<holstein> i dont do a lot of gaming though
<jared> i met the maker of it
<jared> he seems nice
<holstein> cool
<holstein> jared: i have to run out to a meeting
<holstein> jared: IF its slow here
<jared> ok buddy, add me to friends
<holstein> and you have more general questions like this
<jared> send me a shout sometime
<holstein> try #ubuntu-beginners
<jared> k
<holstein> laterx...
<jared> later
<jared> looking for talented people to help me with mmorpg, many skills needed.
<holstein> jared: ??
<holstein> im just checking out http://www.mmorpg.com/ now
<astraljava> Kinda different audience don't you think?
<rlameiro> http://sso.mattiaswestlund.com/
<rlameiro> Sonatina Symphonic Orchestra is a free orchestral sample library.
<ailo> Thanks rlameiro. Been missing that
<ailo> I know there's a couple more at least, but unedited and incomplete. Have you tried this one rlameiro?
<rlameiro> no
<rlameiro> i just noticed on my news feed
<rlameiro> its very new
<ailo> I'm reading a little now. Seems like there's synths mixed with samples
<ailo> SSO was created from the following free/CC-licensed/public domain instrument samples: The University of Iowa MIS, MSLP, Philharmonia samples, OLPC project, The Complete K2000, ldk1609 violin, stamperadam Kelon Xylophone, Corsica_S Cello Pizzicato, davidjwoll cymbal rolls, Satoration Castanets, Thores Triangle, Mystified timpani, Eddie's English Horn and a variety of classic soundfonts by Campbell Barton, Nando Florestan and Ethan Wine
<ailo> r.
<rlameiro> I think i will send him samples from my basson
<rlameiro> This could be awesome to make a PPA :D
<ailo> I'm curious to how it sounds
<ailo> So many different sources
<ailo> Wonder what it would cost to create one complete standard symphonic library
<ailo> I've only tried Linux Sampler so far. Do you know another one that could be used rlameiro?
<rlameiro> i dont think so
<rlameiro> sfz
<ailo> Should work with MuseScore now that I think of it
<ailo> No, MuseScore only seems to support sf2
<rlameiro> :/ yeah
<ailo> rlameiro: I guess you use note editing tools now and then, no? Have you used MuseScore much?
<rlameiro> a lot
<rlameiro> My masters "thesis" was to write a song book for little basson students
<rlameiro> I made it in musescore :D
<ailo> Do you feel you can do everything on it as with Finale or Sibelius?
<rlameiro> mostly yes
<rlameiro> there are some stuff that isnt quit there yet, but it is comming
<ailo> And crashes?
<ailo> It seems to be maturing a lot
<ailo> Anyway, good to hear
<ailo> I sometimes write for classical ensembles (been a while now). I didn't enjoy Finale, and would of course rather use free software for it
<ailo> I find it extremely frustrating as soon as you want to do something a little unusual, which was the normal case for me
<rlameiro> like what?
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-01
<ailo> Well, I suppose what is the normal case for most people writing new music today, custom symbols, custom noteheads, custom rhythms
<ailo> "custom rhythms" lol
<rlameiro> lol
<rlameiro> well, in theory you can edit each note.... its a PITA but it is somethin
<ailo> It's a great medium for getting musicians to read complicated info and be able to play it right from the sheet, but it's not easy to work with for the arranger/composer sometimes
<rlameiro> right click over a note
<rlameiro> are you a classical composer?
<ailo> I have the schooling, but I don't really do much of that now
<rlameiro> hummm
<rlameiro> nice :D
<rlameiro> where are you from?
<ailo> It's great when you arrange classical music, musicals and so on. Then it works really fast
<rlameiro> sweden
<rlameiro> ?
<ailo> Yeah, Sweden
<rlameiro> Yeah, i nailed it
<rlameiro> telia never disapoint me
<ailo> I went to this school http://www.gotlandstonsattarskola.com/index-eng.php
<ailo> Didn't pursue College
<rlameiro> nice concept
<ailo> Very good school, where you get to work with both student musicians, but also professional musicians
<ailo> They also have electroacoustic courses, where they use MaxMSP
<rlameiro> yeah yeah
<rlameiro> always the same
<rlameiro> i am getting tired ....
<rlameiro> always MaxMSP
<ailo> Don't know now, but at that time it was Mac, ProTools and MaxMSP
<rlameiro> ailo: its almost eveywhere like that
<rlameiro> they doesnt know anything else :(
<ailo> I learned about puredata at that time, but it was difficult to install on Windows at the time. Now is a different story
<ailo> And, I'm not on windows anymore myself of course
<rlameiro> well, windows????
<rlameiro> lol
<rlameiro> pd on windows still is kinda weird...
<ailo> You think?
<rlameiro> noooooooo
<ailo> I found a bug that only affects Linux, which annoys me a lot
<ailo> If you do graph on parent on a patch, and open/close it enough times, pd will crash
<rlameiro> the famous one :D
<ailo> It is?
<rlameiro> if it is not that is one quit close
<rlameiro> i saw something about it on pdlist some time ago
<ailo> I like to open some patches separately when needed, but this bug makes it impossible, so I need to keep everything open all the time
<ailo> Anyway, on Windows, I guess at least the latency is worse
<rlameiro> well not just the latency
<rlameiro> a lot of externals doesnt run
<ailo> Ok, so it needs some more work
<ailo> I wouldn't be surprised if Windows will become another *nix distro sooner or later.
<rlameiro> me either
<rlameiro> neither*
<paultag> they'd be more apt to be a BSD
<paultag> or a *nux
<paultag> they love nonfree software way too much
<paultag> like OSX, really
<rlameiro> well, i dont believe they would use linux
<rlameiro> but hey, Oracle does, why not MS
<paultag> because Oracle's not in the OS biz ;)
<rlameiro> welll. microsft isnt either now
<rlameiro> lol
<rlameiro> they are on the bloatware bussines
<paultag> I'd be remiss if I were to call microshaft product software
<rlameiro> lol
<ailo> What are the reasons behind Linux not being the natural base for Commercial OS's
<ailo> Seems like they would save themselves a lot of work
<paultag> ailo: none, in my mind
<rlameiro> anyone could duplicate it at home
<rlameiro> and need to make a lot of stuff GPL :D
<paultag> ailo: but most companies see it as "their" system where "they" have total control over it
<ailo> They can always keep the front end non-free
<paultag> ailo: if someone like Microsoft sold Linux based systems, linus would have more power then their CEO
<rlameiro> ailo: well, not exactly
<paultag> ailo: until they get fed up and fork it, which would lead to a fragmented ecosystem where patches might not apply both ways
<rlameiro> the OS itself is pretty tied to the kernel
<paultag> rlameiro: that's not true at all
<rlameiro> the rest are jus applications
<paultag> rlameiro: we have Debian GNU/kBSD, Debian GNU/Hurd and Debian GNU/Linux
<ailo> X Window system seems like an obstacle
<rlameiro> The OS is the Kernel + drivers + interface
<rlameiro> the rest are just applications
<paultag> rlameiro: no, that's the kernel
<paultag> rlameiro: that's all ring 0 code
<rlameiro> as I said :D
<paultag> rlameiro: but our OS is ring 1 and out
<rlameiro> all the rest is applications
<paultag> rlameiro: like the GNU userland and GLibC
<paultag> rlameiro: no, the rest are librarys and then applications :)
<paultag> libraries
<rlameiro> paultag: true :D
<rlameiro> forgot the Libs ... shame on me
<ailo> They could always strip down what they want to keep secret
<paultag> rlameiro: so as long as you write for POSIX standards ( read: GNU Userland ), the kernel ( ring0 code ) can be whatever you want ( NT Kernel, BSD Kernel, Linux Kernel, HURD kernel )
<paultag> rlameiro: so one of the most flexable parts in the GNU OS is the Kernel
<rlameiro> yeap
<paultag> since the libraries act as a good middleman
<paultag> so:
<paultag> 00:24 < rlameiro> the OS itself is pretty tied to the kernel
<paultag> is not right ;)
<paultag> </pedantic mode>
<rlameiro> hummmm not very clear that sentence indeed
<rlameiro> I was thinking microkernel mode :D
<rlameiro> lol
<rlameiro> like the nevercoming hurd
<paultag> rlameiro: bsd is a kind of microkernel
<rlameiro> well, but in true an os is a kernel plus Glibc. ....
<rlameiro> paultag: yeap, MACH
<paultag> rlameiro: the OS is the whole system
<rlameiro> minix
<rlameiro> well i dont thing nano is part of the OS
<paultag> XNU ;)
<rlameiro> or firefox...
<paultag> rlameiro: they are
<rlameiro> well, then we have a problem :D
<paultag> An operating system (OS) is software, consisting of programs and data, that runs on computers  and manages computer hardware resources[1]  and provides common services for efficient execution of various application software.An operating system (OS) is software, consisting of programs and data, that runs on computers  and manages computer hardware resources[1]  and provides common services for efficient execution of various application software
<paultag> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system
<rlameiro> .....  and provides common services for efficient execution of various application software
<paultag> humm, guess that could be made to exclude applications
<paultag> I never make the distinction :)
<rlameiro> hence nano != partof the OS
<rlameiro> even busybox ....
<rlameiro> or bash or something like that
<paultag> well they are all applications :P
<rlameiro> yeap
<rlameiro> that was my idea
 * paultag heads back to work
<rlameiro> paultag: good luck then :D
<col0ur> Timidity or Fluidsynth?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> whats the application col0ur ?
<col0ur> well
<col0ur> for ScummVM tbh
<holstein> i direct all my MIDI questions to #opensourcemusicians
<col0ur> alright, will try. thanks :)
<eviljames> Is it true that -rt support was dropped in ubuntu because it didn't mix well with proprietary nvidia drivers?
<astraljava> -rt patch isn't provided for nearly all kernel versions, so that's one part. UKT didn't want to provide support for even the ones where patches were available, reasons unknown to me but no doubt valid in their sense. So it was up to community to provide packages containing either vanilla kernel or the ubuntu flavor with the -rt patch on top, but not enough effort was provided for testing, bugfixing etc.
<astraljava> For long it was a one-man-show for an italian wizard called Alessio, but nowadays he's concentrating on -lowlatency and other kernel development.
<eviljames> ah
<eviljames> astraljava: That clarifies, thank you!
<eviljames> I just snagged some info off their wiki as well looks like I'll be investigating what patches they put into the kernel and rolling my own
<astraljava> eviljames: Sounds like a plan. :)
<eviljames> Apparently kxstudio has a PPA (whatever that means..? :P) for the rt kernel.. you'll have to excuse my ignorance about ubuntu-specific terms, I'm an old slacker
<astraljava> Personal Package Archive
<astraljava> Yeah those are handy
<astraljava> But you have to be careful with them, the packages are provided by community members, and you can't ask for official support for them at all.
<eviljames> Yeah, I have my own personal package archive, but they're all Slackware packages.. :/
<eviljames> So I'll probably start using other people's PPAs (trusted, of course) and then roll my own in time.
<astraljava> That should work.
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-03
<grkblood> whats a forum that i can goto that has some good deals on used audio equpiment?
<grkblood> im looking for a mackie onyx 1220i
<holstein> grkblood: hmmm
<grkblood> time to go firewire
<holstein> let me think abou that
<holstein> BUT i would ask in #opensourcemusicians
<grkblood> k
<holstein> i tend to check craigslist
<grkblood> craigslist sucks
<rlameiro> grkblood: is it linux supported?
<holstein> if you're in US
<grkblood> i jsut put one of my mixers on there
<holstein> yeah, good point
<holstein> check the FFADO and alsa pages
<grkblood> rlameiro, it should be. studio supports firewire
<holstein> grkblood: lol
<holstein> ubuntustudio?
<holstein> ubuntustudio provides the FFADO packages
<grkblood> yea, it comes packaged with progs that support firewire
<holstein> and ffado supports what the can
<grkblood> FFADO?
<holstein> dont assume anything is suppoorted
<rlameiro> FFADO its a driver for Firewiredevices
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list
<rlameiro> http://ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list
<rlameiro> lol
<holstein> amazing team of folks too
<holstein> great work
<grkblood> damn, multimix isnt even supported?
<rlameiro> mackie isnt very friend to linux....
<rlameiro> or opensource
<holstein> yup
<grkblood> i know its supports on the mac
<grkblood> i thought multimix 8 was the goto firewire mixer for budget setups
<holstein> they provide drivers for apple
<holstein> yes
<grkblood> thats crazy its not supported
<holstein> grkblood: ask makie
<holstein> mackie*
<grkblood> is there a difference in being supported and working?
<holstein> they really should
<grkblood> isnt*
<holstein> i can say the presonus firepod works well
<holstein> rlameiro has a firewire interface??
<holstein> i forget??
<rlameiro> yes
<rlameiro> FA101
<holstein> the focurite saphire pro40 is pretty sweet
<rlameiro> Edirol
<holstein> needs some tweaking
<holstein> dinner time..
<grkblood> apparently mackie does have support for linux on other devices
<holstein> i read that
<holstein> one device i think?
<holstein> i wouldnt trust it though
<holstein> necessarily
<holstein> i havent actually talked to a makie/linux user
<holstein> a happy one anyways*
<grkblood> so whats a good firewire mixer for linux?
<rlameiro> maybe usb devices
<holstein> not sure what you mean by mixer
<rlameiro> firewire is different stuff
<holstein> but, the firepod is great
<rlameiro> they even have problems with windows 7 drivers and stuff
<holstein> and the ediro FA101
<rlameiro> lol
<holstein> you dont really need a *mixer
<holstein> to mix down to stereo
<holstein> and record
<grkblood> i dont want usb
<grkblood> usb isnt an option
<holstein> grkblood: depends
<grkblood> i want individual tracks
<holstein> OK
<grkblood> usb only give one main out
<holstein> so, you need a multichannel interface
<grkblood> well, im of the opinion that thats what firewire provides
<holstein> depends
<grkblood> multiple channels over one cable
<holstein> firewire is just a cable
<holstein> an interface
<holstein> IF the interface is a camera
<holstein> thats what you get
<holstein> in this case, you need a multichannel interface
<grkblood> so youre saying there are firewire mixers out there that dont support mutlichannel?
<holstein> and there are both USB and firewire options
<holstein> grkblood: lets talk about the term mixer
<holstein> mixer implies that multiple channels are being mixed down
<grkblood> mixer with firewire interface
<holstein> down to stereo for example
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you could have an external mixer
<holstein> mix things down to 2 tracks
<holstein> and use your internal sound card
<holstein> THAT where a mixer would be used
<holstein> and the mixer could be anolog or digital
<holstein> and connect to any stereo (2 channel) sound card
<holstein> in your scenario
<holstein> you need more that 2 in's
<holstein> the mulitchannel interface that i have
<holstein> the presonus firepod
<holstein> has 8 mic pre's in
<holstein> 10 channels in and out
<grkblood> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUQ63dGdPvQ&feature=related
<holstein> and the edirol has that too AFAIK
<grkblood> in that vid there using firewire to output the mixer to a mac with garageband that recognizes all the mixers channels
<holstein> depends on how its set up
<holstein> there are a couple ways to acheive that
<holstein> BUT
<rlameiro> fa101 is a pretty basic setup
<holstein> you dont need a mixer
<rlameiro> is just an interface
<holstein> you need tracks
<holstein> channels
<rlameiro> it only can mix monitor channels
<holstein> no need to mix prior to tracking
<holstein> in a studio
<rlameiro> grkblood: how many out channels do you need?
<holstein> you mix for optimal sound
<holstein> while recording
<grkblood> 3
<rlameiro> there are usb devices with 4 out IIRC
<holstein> SO a 4 channel USB interface would work great for you
<grkblood> got a link to a good one or a suggestion?
<holstein> check the firepod too
<holstein> you can get a used one for a resonable price
<holstein> under $300
<holstein> rlameiro: how is the fast-track?
<holstein> thats plug and play right?
<holstein> with preamp?
<rlameiro> http://www.linuxstudiopro.com
<grkblood> its not 3 main outs though, i got three things going into my mixer with one mian out
<holstein> 2 preamps
<grkblood> using two auxs
<holstein> grkblood: 3 things that you want to go into the computer
<holstein> not the mixer
<holstein> you dont need a mixer* ;)
<holstein> grkblood: how many preamps do you need?
<grkblood> one
<rlameiro> you just need to record the tracks and then use the mixer inside the computer
<rlameiro> like ardour mixer
<grkblood> i got a weird setup, its not typical
<grkblood> its for a radio show
<grkblood> with a two pc setup
<holstein> i finally got down to 1 computer :)
<grkblood> yea, i cant do that
<holstein> well, you *can
<holstein> but, you dont have to
<holstein> took me a while
<grkblood> no, i really cant. i need a seperate pc for caller screening
<holstein> maybe
<grkblood> like, i said. its weird
<grkblood> its not really a studio setup
<holstein> right
<holstein> its for radio
<holstein> kinda
<holstein> BUT keep in mind
<holstein> radio is where a lot of the pro-studio gear was born
<holstein> the mics and pres
<holstein> compressors
<holstein> not all*
<grkblood> yea, i dont do any compressing live
<grkblood> im not on that level
<holstein> something to think about though
<grkblood> when i had an actual studio i compressed on course, but then i moved to internet radio
<holstein> ive got a decent preamp that i can use
<holstein> to compress on the way in
<holstein> if i need
<holstein> only one though
<holstein> presonus eureka
<holstein> a lot of bang for the buck
<holstein> nice EQ
<grkblood> thats what i had
<holstein> the eureka?
<grkblood> yea
<grkblood> that and an mbox
<holstein> where is it?
<grkblood> i sold it liek a year ago
<holstein> thats perfect for voice
<holstein> too bad
<grkblood> well, thats when i had a studio for recording music
<grkblood> it was necessary then
<grkblood> alright guys, im out
<grkblood> later
<holstein> laterx grkblood :)
<p-up-i> hi
<p-up-i> I tried to install rakarrack from sources, but it messed up the presets and doesn't show the midi converter
<p-up-i> What should I do to make it return to the version that is on the ubuntustudio repositories?
<rlameiro> p-up-i: have you tried to reinstall it?
<p-up-i> yes
<p-up-i> I wondered if there was a .rakarrack folder, but there isn't
<rlameiro> weird
<p-up-i> there doesn't seem to be a folder for settings, to just wipe them off
<rlameiro> i dont use rakarrak
<p-up-i> you should try it. It has a midi converter
<rlameiro> did you unistalled the version you compiled from source?
<p-up-i> that's the thing I'd like to use
<p-up-i> How do I do that?
<rlameiro> no idea
<rlameiro> it depends on how it was build
<p-up-i> ok
<rlameiro> go to the folder where you compiled and look if there is some script to unistall or somethin
<rlameiro> or on the readme
<rlameiro> dont know
<p-up-i> ok
<p-up-i> then I don't know
<rlameiro> p-up-i: hummm
<rlameiro> maybe you could delete all files related to rakarrack
<p-up-i> I deleted something in the /usr/local stuff
<p-up-i> and it worked
<rlameiro> well:)
<p-up-i> renamed a rakarrack folder and it worked worse
<p-up-i> but it worked
<p-up-i> STILL the midi converter doesn't work
<rlameiro> try to reinstall again
<rlameiro> better,
<rlameiro> do a completely remove
<rlameiro> and then install
<rlameiro> p-up-i: are you using synaptics?
<p-up-i> yes
<p-up-i> i did that already
<p-up-i> thanks rlameiro, but i have to go exactly now
<rlameiro> after deleting the files?
<p-up-i> thanks anyway
<rlameiro> ok
<p-up-i> bye
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-04
<HugoK> Hi @ all
<sobukus> Hm, I see something in /topic prototypical for my issue with isntalling studio from USB:
<sobukus> "but try not to wande" is missing the last character, just like several file names on the USB drive created by unetbootin are missing pieces.
<sobukus> I do wonder if it would be possible to shorten some file names ... 64 chars are not enough?
<sobukus> and before anyone says I should report a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/373089 ... but then, I didn't create the USB drive from within ubuntu...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 373089 in UNetbootin "Lost symlinks and long file names when creating USB from Ubuntu ISO" [High,Confirmed]
<sobukus> 18 files it's on the ubuntu studio 10.10 pool/
<persia> The missing character in the /topic is just a typo, and unrelated.
<sobukus> ;-)
<persia> If you can use USB Creator, it ought to work: no idea about unetbootin
<sobukus> Well, I have to fix up the disk I have now, because I do not have the source machine with the ISO at hand (and neither fast internet)
 * sobukus off to the browser to investigate some file names that got cut even earlier
<sobukus> pulseaudio packagesa are long-named
<sobukus> I guess I'd remove pulse anyway, but the installer would cough, I guess ?
<persia> While running without pulse enabled may well work, not having any of pulse installed probably requires removal of more than one might wish.
<sobukus> well, I have one user that had sound trouble with 10.10 (plain, not studio) on telephone ... told to apt-get remove pulseaudio  and that fixed it
<sobukus> libs are still there, I suppose
<persia> Indeed they are.
<sobukus> though, I am still highly irritated by pulseaudio still messing up sound for people
<persia> And there are a number of issues with sound that can only be solved through pulseaudio right now.  There are still complexities with interaction, but with 10.04 or newer, I don't believe removal is the best way to proceed.
<sobukus> this user had random failure of totem to play audio
<sobukus> no way to debug that over phone line ... but removal of pulse did it
<sobukus> And she doesn't miss anything ... but, right -- we had to install gnome-alsamixer afterwards ... the standard mixer controls work via pulse
<persia> She's lucky: there's more and more stuff that is expecting pulse as part of the desktop.
<sobukus> hm, and how does that fare for the future of JACK in ubuntu?
<sobukus> I do have a studio setup with 10.04 and the only audio output is via firewire + jack ... it works nicely currently, everything writes to jack
<persia> Short term, JACK disables pulse output when in use.
<persia> Long term, JACK and pulse negotiate over DBus to determine who has what audio device.
<sobukus> I do wonder how you would wire up mixer controls (like, function keys) for a jack desktop when all the gnome stuff (including mixer applet) expects pulse
<sobukus> it would work nicely if the applet could still access alsa ....
<sobukus> but perhaps in the long future, when they work things out via dbus, pulse still does the mixer control and jack only audio ...
<persia> Not really, because the applet does per-device routing, and integrates with devices that don't have ALSA representation, and does card-merging, etc.
<sobukus> huh?
<persia> If you *really* want desktop sounds out of JACK, the cleaner way to do it is to have a pulse sink act as a JACK client, so you can select that as an output in the mixer, and then route it as you like through JACK.
<sobukus> ah, well ... I was speaking of the "simple" case of an alsa hardware device and jack using it .. not virtual setups
<sobukus> persia: hm, is there a user-manageable way to configure that?
<persia> I don't know what you mean by virtual.  Some common use cases that rely on that sort of thing include: bluetooth audio devices, USB audio devices (and autoswitching so as not to conflict with onboard), etc.
<sobukus> USB audo devices are ALSA
<sobukus> usually
<persia> My understanding is that pulseaudio-module-jack is kinda experimental still.  You'd end up using the regular mixer to route audio there, but I'm not sure how it's represented, precisely.
<sobukus> hm
<persia> Yes, but the autoswitching is handled by pulse, so it can be seamless.
<sobukus> heh, that reminds me ... I not sure if bluetooth isn't still broken for her laptop (the user I spoke of)
<persia> bluetooth audio working with the desktop depends on GNOME.  bluetooth HID ought work.
<persia> Err, depends on pulse
<sobukus> persia: autoswitching (if it Does The Right Thing, of course) is one application where I see use for pulse
<persia> autoswitching, BT support, easy network transport, centralised per-application volume controls, per-application routing for multiple devices (I want my music in my headset, but I want my alert beep to come from my monitor), etc.
<sobukus> well, my user doesn't care about network ... per-app volume is also too complicated already ... and don't speak of routine;-)
<sobukus> routing, I mean
<persia> There's lots of nifty stuff it does: the trick is 1) finishing the work to get it to play nice with JACK, and 2) stopping the now obsolete rumour that removing pulse "fixes" sound, and concentrating on fixing the issues (usually with ALSA) that are causing the problem.
<persia> autoswitching is routing :)
<sobukus> well, sadly, the rumor is not obsolete
<sobukus> I don't know what was the issue, but plain normal desktop audio was broken for her ... sometimes totem would complain it cannot play audio, and later it worked
<sobukus> we'll try it again on next ubuntu release, I suppose ... but this is one very impatient user who doesn't appreciate experiments
<persia> Yes.  This wasn't because of pulse.  And now, as she believes it works (although only for a narrower set of use cases), it is difficult to get the necessary data to fix the issue (probably in ALSA or gstreamer)
<persia> Anyway, doesn't matter.  No point you and I arguing about it.
<sobukus> yeah
<sobukus> And about fixing the issue, I'm still waiting for progress on any of the bugs I reported with machines of my peers.
<sobukus> There is no shortage of bug reports, I reckon ... people fixing them are needed.
<persia> Could be you :)
<sobukus> I've seen that coming, but no. I have other chores.
<persia> Depends on your level of annoyance, I guess.  I fixed a few bugs where nobody else seemed to want to do it, most of which involved finding a patch someone else wrote on the internet, testing it, and following some procedures to get it into Ubuntu.
<persia> Maybe you'll get annoyed enough about something later :)
<sobukus> Personally, I only use ubuntu on the studio machine (to make it easier for others there) ... fixing up GNOME/gstreamer/pulse stuff doesn't fit my personal profile of running Source Mage GNU/Linux with fluxbox ...
<sobukus> oh, and I do have ubuntu on a media center box ... but without pulse and with fluxbox
<sobukus> it's hooked up to the hifi system ... no bluetooth routing needed;-)
 * sobukus fading into lunch
<gordonjcp> meh
<gordonjcp> gnome makes stuff quicker and easier
<gordonjcp> fluxbox etc is okay if you've got time to dick around with config files
<sobukus> gordonjcp: but once you got it configured it's swell
<sobukus> gordonjcp: issue at hand was that I wanted the suspend button on the multimedia keyboard to shutdown the machine
<sobukus> I was unable to configure that in gnome ... it had the suspend hardwired
<sobukus> but now something ubuntu studio related: the clock setup on the 10.10 install dvd fails here ... cannot find rdate
<gordonjcp> sobukus: meh
<sobukus> hm, tzsetup, neither
<gordonjcp> sobukus: great if that sort of thing floats your boat
 * sobukus wonders if this is more messup of the USB drive from unetbootin
<gordonjcp> install Arch Linux, type in "pacman -Syu && pacman -S gnome", leave it for a few minutes and boom, everything magically works
<gordonjcp> or, stick in an Ubuntu CD, leave it for half an hour...
<persia> sobukus, It's exceedingly likely to be issues with the installer data
<sobukus> gordonjcp:  ... except the key for shutting down;-)
<sobukus> persia: I see things about rdate_udeb not found ... but I do see the file, .udeb file name fully intact
<sobukus> but sure, that's the canonical assumption
<persia> That's fairly strange behaviour, and not something commonly reported (despite lots of 10.10 installs on various hardware)
<gordonjcp> why would you press a key to shut down, or indeed shut down at all?
<gordonjcp> Ubuntu is notoriously hard to install
<sobukus> gordonjcp: I turn the media box off as well as I happen to turn of a TV from time to time ...
<gordonjcp> you've got to jump through all sorts of hoops to get it onto some install media, because they only provide .iso files for burning to "CD-ROMs"
<gordonjcp> I guess if you live in 1995 you might still have optical media on a PC
<sobukus> persia: ah, rebooting after fixing the broken file names helps ... seems some of the brokeness was cached
<sobukus> gordonjcp: in fact, this laptop here does have an optical drive ... which is broken and hence most of it removed to reduce weight;-)
<persia> gordonjcp, There's USB Creator, which is designed to safely convert from the .ISO files to USB or SD, which are the common install methods.
<gordonjcp> persia: but you have to have Ubuntu already
<sobukus> my trouble was only that I didn't start with a ubuntu system and so used unetbootin instead of the creator
<gordonjcp> persia: or figure out how to install it in another distro
<gordonjcp> ah
<gordonjcp> there's your problem, unetbootin doesn't work
<sobukus> it chops off long file names (doesn't do rockridge)
<gordonjcp> it's an elaborate hoax
 * sobukus feels slightly guilty for accepting the default partioning with one big root
<sobukus> hm ... and then ... I should have disabled swap. I don't want any swapping happen on a media creation box
<sobukus> if the ram does not suffice, one is in trouble
<gordonjcp> swap is obsolete
<gordonjcp> swap and root are two things that should have died and been buried over a decade ago
<gordonjcp> OSS, too
<sobukus> root ?
<gordonjcp> the root user
<sobukus> oh
<sobukus> well, ubuntu effectively kills the root account for people who cannot do  sudo passwd
<gordonjcp> it doesn't kill it well enough
<gordonjcp> "sudo passwd root" should be aliased by default to "rm -rf /"
<sobukus> now you are just meing mean
<gordonjcp> because if you have a root login you're too fundamentally retarded to use a modern Unix-y OS
<sobukus> gordonjcp: I disagree. And I somewhat resent your tone.
<persia> Let's try to avoid that sort of characterisation.
<gordonjcp> if you want to have a user with absolute power over every aspect of the system as a default state, switch to DOS
<persia> There's arguments in favour of richer ACLs, but it's better to frame them in terms of advantages, rather than insulting users of the current model.
<gordonjcp> persia: indeed
<gordonjcp> of course, the other consideration is the Petrol Engine Problem
<gordonjcp> the way that most Unixes do user permissions and have a root user is so utterly broken and hideously wrong, and totally sucks - just like petrol engines, they're noisy, smelly and bad for the environment
<gordonjcp> but
<gordonjcp> everything else sucks *worse* in some crucial way
<gordonjcp> and so we're stuck with it
<persia> Please, could we focus on how to improve things.  That sort of tone really doesn't help us achieve a better system.
<gordonjcp> persia: switch to Haiku ;-)
<gordonjcp> you're right though
<sobukus> oh, on the isntalling ubuntu from USB ... that kernel parameter cdrom-detect/try-usb=true  is essential ... and I do wonder why it's not on by default
<persia> It's adjusted in the bootloader by USB Creator, but not desired for installs from actual optical media.
<sobukus> are USB DVD drives an issue?
<persia> Should work fine.  I haven't tried to use one to install Ubuntu since 8.04, but I can't think of any reason they would have stopped working.
<sobukus> the blog post where I found that parameter suggested that it also needs that parameter
<sobukus> with USB dvd drives
<persia> I think it does: I remember having to add something to boot that way (although I'll admit to not remembering precisely)
<sobukus> hm, that indeed would be bad
<sobukus> as even the (broken) built-in DVD in this laptop is hooked up via USB
<persia> Probably needs investigation: there ought be a separation of "device which happens to be on the USB bus" and "device which is being treated as a fixed SCSI secondary storage repository"
<sobukus> but generally ... distros should consider installation via thumb drives more common
<sobukus> not only ubuntu (at least there's that USB creator)
<sobukus> it's a waste to burn DVDs/CDs just for one-time install use
<persia> Depends.
<persia> I know one person who makes a CD for each install, and puts that CD on top of the machine for the entire life of the machine, for ease of recovery if anything goes wrong.
<persia> I know someone else who uses rewritables over and over and over and over, etc.
<persia> And I know someone else who coordinates large print runs of thousands and gives them away at local conferences.
<sobukus> yeah, rewritables ... never really bothered for those ... is not fun
<sobukus> persia: since some time now, people give away thumb drives at conferences (opensolaris did this a long time ago)
<persia> I guess.  I can't afford to do that :)
<sobukus> yup
<sobukus> anyhow, once all pcs come with ubuntu preinstalled, you don't need install media anymore, eh?
<persia> Printed CDs here cost about a tenth of a can of coffee, whereas a good USB drive costs almost as much as a hot lunch in a restaurant.
<persia> Heh :)
<sobukus> dammit, I almost forgot how _sluggish_ this 945GMA video chip is under linux
<sobukus> the GUI takes ages to redraw things
<sobukus> I move a dialog window and have to wait half a second before the blank space of the formerly covered window is redrawn
<sobukus> hm, no, sorry
<sobukus> it's the updater app that is slow on redraws while it is pulling data from the net
<sobukus> isn't it multithreaded?
<sobukus> Oh, and the thing I actually wanted to bitch about: Who had the splendit idea to change the window decoration buttons to the same icon for all three in the same color!?
<sobukus> I so hope that I find the old human theme for 10.10 ... the user I am doing this for does not appreciate unnecessary changes in the UI
<sobukus> hm ... I understand that network-manager can be troublesome with audio work ... but since there's a network configuration dialog to replace that in studio, why does it not offer a "scan" function that just calls ifconfig up $dev && iwlist $dev scan ./
<sobukus> you cannot expect people to type in wlan essids out of the blue
<sobukus> I am tempted to just install network-manager ... as that's what the user knows ... but of course, it could mess up. But would it, given that wireless is disabled per switch?
<sobukus> On the visual sluggishness of the updater application: This is gone when switching to another theme than the ubuntustudio one! For some reason the default theme eats up CPU/video like mad.
<sobukus> Thats strange for a media creation box where performance matters.
<persia> gnome-network-config is a bit feature poor, and upstream isn't all that active these days.
<sobukus> well, because people use network manger I guess
<persia> If you aren't performance constrained, it's safe to install network manager, but be aware that it may cause unexpected load, which may impact something (depending on your usage and hardware)
<sobukus> persia: do you happen to know if current network manager behaves well (i.e. does nothing) when the wlan is disabled (rfkill)?
<persia> Please file a bug about the theme, especially if you can provide metrics or something.
<persia> That ought get sorted.
<persia> I don't know.
<sobukus> there must have been bug reports about this ...
<sobukus> about the theme, I am puzzled, as the slowness does not show when moving the progress window over unrelated windows (a terminal)
<persia> Perhaps: never hurts to check.
<sobukus> well, I was able to do a screenshot while the updater window was still not redrawn
<sobukus> can send that one in ... that I am able to hit a key and capture the intermediate state should aptly demonstrate that that drawing is too slow.
<persia> Indeed :)
<holstein> sobukus: did/would you add yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/697774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697774 in Ubuntu Studio "cant install ubuntustudio from USB stick" [Undecided,New]
<sobukus> I could ...
<holstein> theres https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/695892
<holstein> too
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 695892 in Ubuntu Studio "no live CD for ubuntustudio" [Wishlist,New]
<holstein> i think this is relevant
<holstein> since it would 'fix' the USB install thing
<holstein> 09:41 < sobukus> hm ... I understand that network-manager can be troublesome with audio work ... but since there's a network  configuration dialog to replace that in studio, why does it not offer a "scan" function that just calls  ifconfig up $dev && iwlist $dev scan ./
<holstein> ^^ i like that
<sobukus> holstein: though, are you sure network manager still is troublesome for audio? one should be able to get that fixed ...
<sobukus> I mean, it would be fine to tell the user "don't plug/unplug LAN, do disable your WLAN when doing audio stuff"
<sobukus> network manager should be able to do nothing in that case, or not?
<holstein> sobukus: i think i have a bug for that too ;)
<holstein> and, i agree
<holstein> i routinely explain how to install that package here
<holstein> BUT, it is likely that the network manager *could* cause an xrun
<holstein> withouth pluging
<holstein> the rakarrack dev explained it to me once
<holstein> and it made since
<holstein> said that it really is not that crucial on a modern machine
<holstein> but something about polling i want to say
<holstein> i forget the term
<holstein> something that the network manager can and does do in the background
<holstein> that could be bad
<holstein> IF the system was being pushed hard enough
<holstein> sobukus: its a drag though
<holstein> nobody else uses the network manager we do
<holstein> so, nobody cares about it
<holstein> it would be challenging to get anything added to it i bet
<holstein> *not impossible though
<holstein> and this issue *is* something that needs attention
<holstein> sobukus: /j #ubuntustudio-devel
<sobukus> holstein: I am trying to play the disgruntled user only:-/
<holstein> totally fine
<holstein> BUT, i can say, this network issue
<sobukus> I'll get to that bug you pointed... provide my experience about installing from USB
<holstein> not even on the radar right now
<holstein> and wont be for a while
<sobukus> are you saying that nobody uses network manager?
<sobukus> besides ubuntu?
<holstein> sobukus: no other distro
<holstein> besides ubuntustudio
<holstein> that i know of
<holstein> as far as spuring development of added features
<sobukus> eh ... what does ubuntu plain use?
<holstein> gnome network manager ?
<holstein> maybe im not using the right package name
<holstein> the one the nm-applet
<sobukus> so studio has a different one
<sobukus> I am confused.
<holstein> the one with a panel notifier and all
<holstein> thats the one vanilla uses
<holstein> and has
<holstein> and thats the one that is being actively developed
<sobukus> and studio ... per default none, but the one on the DVD is what kind of breed?
<holstein> the one US uses is different
<holstein> no panel applet running
<holstein> and AFAIK
<holstein> we are the only distro using it
<sobukus> the panel applet is the evil?
<sobukus> ... and why?
<holstein> i think that is the part that 'polls'
<holstein> and can cause the xrun
<holstein> which is something that everyone else would consider an improvement
<holstein> and it is*
<holstein> arguably
<sobukus> hm ... but without the applet the network manager does not exist for users
<sobukus> like, choosing WLANs
<holstein> well, as it is now, yes
<AutoStatic> background scanning of network-manager can cause xruns
<holstein> there wouuld need to be work done on the one we use
<holstein> to add that feature you mentioned sobukus
<holstein> OR an alternate network-manager for US to use
<holstein> sobukus: if you want, look for a bug report
<sobukus> wait ... the feature I mentioned was for tha static network config dialog that is installed by default
<holstein> and if there is not one
<holstein> make one
<holstein> link it here
<sobukus> that is not network manager, is it?
<holstein> and i'll join it
<holstein> sobukus: right, thats how i understand it
<holstein> that has a different package name
<sobukus> ok so there is network-manager in normal ubuntu and there is this other network config dialong in US
<sobukus> not multiple network-manager versions
<sobukus> ?
<holstein> sobukus: right
<holstein> there are multiple network tools though
<holstein> wicd for example
<sobukus> yeah, I heard that this is the super-duper cure-all and such
<sobukus> but ubuntu keeps the network-manager, right?
<sobukus> as default
<holstein> vanilla
<holstein> not sure which others
<holstein> maybe xubuntu
<holstein> lubuntu uses wicd i think
<sobukus> ok, then ... do you think it would be hard to convince network manager folks to provide a button for the user to disable any polling?
<holstein> sobukus: yes
<holstein> yes i do
<sobukus> that sucks
<holstein> why would MOST folk want a confusing button laying around
<sobukus> ;-)
<holstein> for the 6 ubuntustudio users
<holstein> that care about that
<holstein> and know what it is
<holstein> sobukus: i think that would be te argument
<holstein> the*
<sobukus> OK, then ... so the solution is to install network-manager and provide my user with a nasty button/icon that runs a script to stop/start the network manager daemon
<sobukus> Doesn't need network while doing audio work.
<holstein> sobukus: thats a possible solution
<AutoStatic> Disable it and use wpa_supplicant ;)
<holstein> AutoStatic: :)
<sobukus> I don't want my user to learn another way to get into networks.
<AutoStatic> network-manager is a horrible tool
<sobukus> Real Users don't want to learn alternate ways to get the same thing.
<holstein> AutoStatic: the more i use it, the more i have to agree with that
<AutoStatic> Especially when you don't roam from network to network
<sobukus> it sorta works and it's what ubuntu users are used to
<AutoStatic> But just want to use one single wifi network
<holstein> sobukus: and mostly what i see in here is the user that installed US on a notebook, and just want to get online in any way
<sobukus> I for myself, as I don't use ubuntu daily, also don't use any kind of network management.
<holstein> sobukus: we could also maybe have a script
<holstein> something like what you mentioned
<holstein> as a button
<AutoStatic> Sometimes I really wonder if a Macbook user that does music has wifi enabled
<AutoStatic> I really doubt it
<holstein> AutoStatic: if its on a macbook pro
<holstein> i bet they do
<holstein> and dont know what you mean by 'disable' it
<holstein> for the most part
<sobukus> I agree
<holstein> BUT they should
<holstein> i have a macbook
<holstein> and i see the polling happening
<sobukus> OK, then ... but now I got a more basic issue ... I updated the fresh 10.10 install ... AND MY MOUSE BUTTONS DON'T WORK ANY PANEL
<sobukus> (sorry for shouting)
<sobukus> I cannot get into the main menu
<sobukus> I cannot click on menu entries in a window
<sobukus> I can click on "body" elements, thouh.
<holstein> sobukus: whats the issue?
<sobukus> Hm, after switching to a console and back, it works again
<holstein> is this your issue?
<sobukus> Yes ... after the reboot & login ... the panel didn't work.
<holstein> OK
<sobukus> alt+f1 also didn't open the menu
<holstein> you have a 10.10 install
<holstein> 32 bit?
<holstein> 64?
<sobukus> 64
<holstein> OK
<holstein> ubuntustudio?
<holstein> or vanilla install?
<sobukus> studio
<sobukus> installed via unetbootin+usb drive
<holstein> you updated?
<sobukus> yes
<sobukus> after install
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> and upgrade?
<holstein> like that?
<holstein> or how?
<sobukus> from the update applet ... it popped up and I said Yes,
<sobukus> but I cannot reproduce the issue, of course
<holstein> OK
<holstein> i would tell 'it' not to bother me
<holstein> but, whatever
<holstein> your choice
<holstein> sobukus: go somewhere
<holstein> synaptic
<holstein> or terminal
 * sobukus rebooting to check if it happens on first login
<holstein> and make sure you have all the packages updated
<holstein> i like
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> and
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> OR
<holstein> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> IF needed ^^
<sobukus> hm, no aptitude ;->
<holstein> what does that mean?
<holstein> no aptitude?
<holstein> did you get an error running apt-get update?
<sobukus> well, I hear that aptitude is the new apt-get
<holstein> OH
<holstein> use that if you want
<sobukus> some people try to get users away from apt-get
<holstein> i find that sometimes i have to run apt-get to get the kernel update
<sobukus> everything is fine on that front, anyway
<holstein> at the end of sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<sobukus> so I cannot reproduce the thing, must file it under one-time fluke :-/
<holstein> sobukus: fine?
<sobukus> no packaging issues
<holstein> you're sure its all updated?
<sobukus> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so, what does 'mouse buttons dont work on any panel' mean?
<sobukus> I means that I clicked on the menu button and nothing happened,
<holstein> cant right or left click on any panel item?
<holstein> sobukus: and its still like that?
<holstein> after a reboot?
<sobukus> I double-clicked on a PNG lying on the desktop, image viewer opens ... and there, clicks into the menu bar don't do anything
<sobukus> holstein: No, sorry. I logged out/in again and since then it's back to normal
<holstein> OH
<sobukus> also after a reboot
<holstein> thats plausible then
<sobukus> issue not reproducable
<holstein> especially if you had just installed
<sobukus> o.O
<holstein> and that was the first upgrade
<holstein> that could have been, and probably was a bunch of packages
<holstein> in vanilla, when you upgrade something that requires a restart
<holstein> you usually get a prompt
<holstein> and the power button turns red
<holstein> in the panel
<sobukus> anyhow, since xruns are not that swell yet with the standard setup, I'd like to go for a better kernel ... anything against alessio's natty lowlat kernel?
<holstein> im not sure if US does that prompting
<sobukus> holstein: I did that first restart
<sobukus> the broken session was after the first reboot after the update
<holstein> sobukus: interesting
<holstein> i still wouldnt lose sleep over it
<holstein> til it happens again
<holstein> actually, i wouldnt run a non-LTS verion of ubuntustudio personally ;)
<holstein> but, i can imagine some session issue
<holstein> with the US theme of something
<holstein> with the US theme or something*
<holstein> sobukus: i think we should call that a 'glitch' instead of a bug
<holstein> for now :)
<holstein> til you see it again
<sobukus> holstein: I need a newer system because ... because of ardour2 (want to avoid custom install, and 2.8.6 is too buggy) ... and because I need kernel >=2.6.35 for serious bugs in intel graphics driver
<holstein> right
<holstein> i use PPA's
<holstein> autostatic has a nice one
<sobukus> also, the user has a everyday machine with 10.10 already and I promised that the audio system will be "virtually the same"
<sobukus> so I jump and try with 10.10
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~autostatic/+archive/ppa
<holstein> this is the one i use mostly
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
<holstein> there is a testing PPA from falktx as well
<holstein> with ardour 3 in there :)
<holstein> my production box will be running 10.04
<holstein> til 12.04 is ready
<sobukus> mine is on 10.04, too
<sobukus> but with self-built ardour
<sobukus> and ... hm, some kernel ... I think from alessio nowadays
<holstein> right
<holstein> falktx has abogani's kernels
<holstein> you can use abogani's natty kernel in 10.10 too
<holstein> if you need
<holstein> i wouldnt add the PPA
<holstein> just DL the .debs
<sobukus> what's so bad about adding the ppa?
<sobukus> there aren't a lot of dependencies
<holstein> its not 'for' maverick
<holstein> you'd probably be OK
<holstein> but, theres no real reason to add it
<holstein> then, if something incompatible to maverick gets added down the road
<holstein> you're not going to automatically pull it in
<holstein> and bork something
<sobukus> hm ... ok ... where do I find that linux-headers package that's needed as dep?
<sobukus> from natty, I presume
<holstein> i DL'd 3 debs
<holstein> from the natty PPA
<holstein> onto a 64bit maverick test install
<holstein> and 2 of them installed
<holstein> one of them didnt
<holstein> i installed the other 2
<sobukus> 3 ?
<holstein> and ignored the 3'd one
<holstein> and rebooted into the kernel
<holstein> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<holstein> this is where i got the idea that it would be OK
<holstein> maybe it was only 2
<sobukus> ok, installed alessio's 2.6.38 lowlat kernel
<sobukus> next would be to find the easiest way to set powersave cpufreq governor as default  (2/3 clock) ... to avoid too noisy fan
<sobukus> hm, even with 3 512 buffers, I do get xruns on recording
<sobukus> and lowlat kernel
<holstein> what interface?
<sobukus> hopefully it's different with the external interface
<sobukus> internal, intel hda
<sobukus> envisioned mode of operation is with an alesis io
<holstein> probably
<sobukus> io 2
<sobukus> Well, I head out now ... I try to remember about the USB install bug ... and share my solution to the network issue
<holstein> sure
<holstein> sobukus: laterx :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-05
<sobukus> wtf ... is it normal that when I manually did 'service gdm stop' and 'service gdm start', the shutdown/reboot functionality from within gdm is broken?
<sobukus> I cannot turn off the machine with the mouse
<sobukus> always goes back to login screen
<sobukus> holstein: I commented on the USB install bug
<sobukus> ... just after realizing that the AVLinux DVD I wanted to try is broken and prepping an USB disk instead
<sobukus> Also AVLinux doesn't change the fact that a Toshiba Portété R500 is crap for audio work. It needs at minimum 3x512 buffers to avoid xruns all the time
<sobukus> while with the same USB audio interface, a Thinkpad X200 (with a lowlat-like kernel) does manage 3x64, even.
<Blank__> sobukus, i've yet to try this laptop with the realtime kernel... I can't run buffers at anything lower than 3x1024 otherwise i get xruns
<sobukus> Blank__: what machine?.
<Blank__> sobukus, clevo m770cuh I believ
<Blank__> believe*
<Blank__> got it from elky actually :)
<Blank__> who is someone in another ubuntu channel
<sobukus> hm, 3x1024 is rather bad if you intend to do any realtime work
<Blank__> (it's late and i'm tired, didn't realise this wasn't the channel i thought it was)
<Blank__> sobukus, that's just on the generic kernel... i've got the realtime installed and will be testing it soon
<sobukus> too bad realtime kernel is no option on the R500 because of broken intel drm driver
<sobukus> need >=2.6.35
<Blank__> needless to say, it seems something in this laptop prevents me from going higher than 48k sample rate, with a firewire interface that's rated at 96k
<sobukus> oh ... firewire ... a whole new area of issues;-)
<Blank__> yeah, i'm disappointed that there isn't anything newer than 2.6.33
<Blank__> i've got the firewire interface working alright with my desktop, but this laptop...
<sobukus> if in doubt, pc cards with Ti firewire chips are available ...
<Blank__> i've got one with a JMicron chip... :/
<sobukus> internal firewire doesn't have to work well
<Blank__> i didn't end up getting internal firewire with this
<sobukus> ah
<sobukus> dunno about JMicron
<sobukus> I had trouble with ricoh, nvidia
<sobukus> working with Ti and VIA
<sobukus> hm, AVLinux 4.2 isn't a good testbed .. the Ardour2 on there is craptaculously crashhappy
<Blank__> oh...
<Blank__> i wouldn't know as i've been running kxstudio for months now
<Blank__> over half a year
<sobukus> well, I booted avlinux to check if the crappyness is ubuntu studio
<sobukus> as my Thinkpad runs Source Mage with some custom setup
<sobukus> now checking the Thinkpad with avlinux
<Blank__> hmm
<Blank__> well i'm going to test with the realtime kernel tomorrow... who knows, might even be able to run my interface above 48k
<Blank__> i'll only be mildly disappointed if i can't, as it's not crucial
<Blank__> wouldn't mind lowering the latency a bit more, though
<Blank__> i'm off... need to attempt to sleep, hot weather sucks at nighttime
<holstein> sobukus: thanks :)
<holstein> ^^ for commenting on that bug
<holstein> is that your email on the list?
<sobukus> holstein: I am on the list ... but did I write recently?
<sobukus> some weeks ago
<holstein> sobukus: maybe not
<holstein> just seemed relelvant
<holstein> so much so, that i was sure it was you
<sobukus> anyhow ... this toshiba is struggling with a 7-track project in ardour
<sobukus> playback, that is ... it manages it only with 3x512 buffers, not below
<sobukus> while a thinkpad x200 still has lots of fun at 3x128
<gordonjcp> sobukus: USB audio?
<sobukus> yes, both the same interface
<gordonjcp> interesting
<gordonjcp> 512 is fne
<gordonjcp> *fine
<sobukus> it's the utmost limit I can sortof bear when plugging a guitar into rackarrack
<sobukus> and I'm no guitarist
<gordonjcp> hm, I rarely use software effects on a monitor loop
<sobukus> well, I hope the machine will be fine for recording and it won't be needed for live effects
<sobukus> the usb interface does have direct monitoring
<gordonjcp> I don't really use effects plugins much anyway
<holstein> sobukus: how about the internal interface?
<sobukus> holstein: not better
<holstein> can you get lowerlatency with it?
<holstein> hmmm
<sobukus> this laptop is utterly misdesigned for latency
<sobukus> it does ... something
<holstein> i would think you should be able to get sub 20ms
<sobukus> it's a castrated i945 (one memory channel), and an ULV core2duo
<virtu> whats up holstein? =)
<sobukus> but still that should be plentz power
<holstein> virtu: o/
<holstein> sobukus: agreed
<holstein> should be
<virtu> holstein: finally got a better webcam to catch my videos =)
<sobukus> My old thinkpad with single-core pentium M had better performance
<holstein> sobukus: what about
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> sobukus: ive gotten much better than that
<holstein> with dynebolic on a p3 with 256 of ram
<holstein> internal sound card ;)
<sobukus> yes
<holstein> AND my old eee900
<holstein> thats strange
<sobukus> I remember this laptop also not being very well with firewire (FA-101) .. and the firewire chip even has its own interrupt
<holstein> what chip?
<sobukus> hm, one interrupt shared between usb5 and i915
<sobukus> now which one is usb5
<sobukus> holstein: texas instruments;-)
<holstein> sobukus: you'be probably tried *all* the USB ports anyways
<holstein> sobukus: thats SO strange
<holstein> sobukus: would you pastebin lspci
<sobukus> it's something in the basic setup of that machine that always gives hickups
<holstein> yeah, thats challenging
<holstein> its not like only the USB is funky
<holstein> that would be an easier trouble-shooting scenario
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> sobukus: i assume you have updated the bios?
<holstein> OR downgraded even...
<sobukus> http://pastebin.com/G6UxYHxb
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> my kernel dev friend is not online
<holstein> sobukus: that might be something he would look at
<holstein> and see something relating to the kernel
<holstein> something that we are not seeing
<holstein> sobukus: i might ask you for that again
<sobukus> well, this machine had several kernels
<holstein> if you remind me, and he's online
<sobukus> hm, another usb port ... no, the same ... occasional xrun with 3x256
<sobukus> holstein: I don't know if it's worth the bother
<sobukus> I'll hand this machine over soon (today)
<holstein> cool
<holstein> well, if it works out
<holstein> we can ask him
<holstein> cant hurt
<sobukus> I'll tell the user not to mess with the jack settings ... and that for live play direct monitoring is to be used
<holstein> sobukus: thats do-able
<sobukus> and I'll try not to tell about rackarrack
<holstein> just no live rakarrack
<sobukus> zes
<sobukus> yes
<holstein> most machines would have that limitation
<holstein> just not to this degree
<holstein> sobukus: 10.10 ?
<holstein> did you try something with the old JACK ?
<sobukus> well, for live play with distortion, the occasional xrun really doesn't add vert much:-/
<sobukus> 10.10
<holstein> even the old dyne-bolic disc
<sobukus> AVLinux
<sobukus> 4.2
<holstein> thats JACK2 right?
<holstein> pretty sure
<sobukus> and this laptop used to be my daily box for some time, before jack 2, I think ... not too sure, I think I switched to jackdmp quite soon, as it's a dual core
<sobukus> no, I think it's jack1, actually
<sobukus> but not sure
<holstein> thats all i got for ideas
<sobukus> Well, for now, let's leave it at that that the hardware somewhat sucks.
<holstein> im comfortable with that ;)
<holstein> since you're getting rid of it
<sobukus> I really would like to rip out that transflective tft and stuff it into my thinkpad
<holstein> and its not mine
<sobukus> yeah ... and just maybe it's a little upgrade from a msi wind
<sobukus> the main incentive is actually that ardour2 doesn't fit onto the wind's screen
<holstein> thers was some talk about that
<holstein> someone in #opensourcemusicians
<sobukus> But yes, it will be good to have distance from the machine, since it always kept be thinking why it is so darn slow with a Core2Duo.
<holstein> using ardour on a 9"
<sobukus> ardour2 was the reason I sweared at xorg for dropping panning support ... before re-introducing it in xrandr 1.3
<sobukus> we had a 15in xga screen ... not funny
<xyclo_> Hi!
<xyclo_> Anybody having issues with sound cutting on Skype?
<xyclo_> It happens to me every single time, about 4-5 min into the conversation
<holstein> hey xyclo_
<xyclo_> hi holstein
<holstein> i would try and trouble-shoot
<holstein> using some other software
<holstein> some other voip
<holstein> maybe the google chat audio/video thingy
<xyclo_> Actually sound cuts sometimes from Firefox
<xyclo_> Good idea
<holstein> when you say 'sound cuts'
<holstein> no more sound?
<xyclo_> It does not occur in the same way
<holstein> what do you do to recover
<xyclo_> yes
<xyclo_> on Firefox just reload the page works most times
<xyclo_> Skype crashes
<xyclo_> I have to isolate what type of apps on firefox crash
<holstein> IF you can't recover the sound
<xyclo_> ie Flash, etc
<holstein> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<holstein> try that ^^
<xyclo_> Right
<xyclo_> I did
<holstein> what you are describing seems like normal things
<xyclo_> don{t recall what happens...
<holstein> flash
<holstein> skype
<holstein> skype is still beta
<xyclo_> true
<xyclo_> but it used to work fine
<holstein> flash is just never going to work right for us
<holstein> xyclo_: when?
<xyclo_> I recently installed 10.04 Studio
<holstein> right
<xyclo_> and have made so many changes
<xyclo_> at the same time
<holstein> xyclo_: in the future
<holstein> dont install ubuntustudio
<xyclo_> that it is hard to know what to blame!
<holstein> just use the normal version
<holstein> and install the packages you need
<xyclo_> hm
<holstein> from ubuntustudio
<xyclo_> I actually did that
<holstein> that will give you a more 'desktop' system
<holstein> as a base
<xyclo_> although I guess I installed almost all studio packages
<xyclo_> I do music
<holstein> and that should be fine
<holstein> xyclo_: its hard to say what has changed
<holstein> in skype
<holstein> either in buntu
<xyclo_> what about the rt kernel?
<holstein> OR the skype package
<xyclo_> could it be some priority issue?
<holstein> xyclo_: try the generic one
<holstein> OR -lowlatency
<holstein> if RT is problematic
<holstein> if you're asking, with the -rt kernel help with skype
<holstein> i say no
<xyclo_> How do I use the generic without switching completely?
<holstein> for me
<xyclo_> I do not get the menu at the beginning...
<holstein> most of my machines
<holstein> i have grub showing
<holstein> at boot
<xyclo_> how?
<holstein> and i just choose
<holstein> xyclo_: several ways
<holstein> you can hit the shift key
<holstein> each time
<xyclo_> ok
<xyclo_> I'll try that.
<xyclo_> I'll let you know if you are still there in a while!
<holstein> OR
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<holstein> or gedit if you prefer
<holstein> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<xyclo_> aha
<xyclo_> i see
<holstein> and the line that has....
<holstein> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<holstein> you comment that out
<holstein> add the # to the front
<xyclo_> yep
<xyclo_> ok
<xyclo_> thx!
<holstein> then, you need to save that file
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> run...
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<holstein> then, on the next boot, you should be able to choose
<holstein> i also usually change...
<holstein> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<holstein> to -1
<holstein> so the timer isnt running at all
<holstein> i just choose
<xyclo_> yes!
<xyclo_> it timesout every other time!
<xyclo_> good point
<xyclo_> did not know how to fix that either
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> all those tweaks are explained there
<xyclo_> I read, but got lost...
<xyclo_> I'll check again
<holstein> then, you can choose rt or whatever at boot
<holstein> almost like dual booting :)
<holstein> handy for the laptops i have that i make pull double-duty
<holstein> xyclo_: also
<sandra_> Hello. I'm trying to make a Echo AudioFire 4 work on Ubuntu 10.10. Should I install ubuntustudio-audio?
<holstein> you are always welcome to come here and ask whatever
<holstein> anytime
<holstein> BUT those questions are not necessarily ubuntustudio specific
<holstein> SO
<holstein> if you come here and its dead
<holstein> feel free to 'cast a wider net' as far as support
<holstein> sandra_: not yet
<holstein> sandra_: did you check ffado?
<sandra_> holstein, I run ListDevices and I've got this: 0       0x0f00000000000000  0x000F0000  0x00000AF4   Echo Digital Audio - AudioFire4
<xyclo_> I have asked in several channels already
<sandra_> holstein, but I don't know what else to try, as I'm really new to this kind of stuff.
<xyclo_> but  I am glad I got here
<xyclo_> these are good ideas
<holstein> xyclo_: just so you know, if you're frustrated at some point
<holstein> #ubuntu-beginners is a good one
<holstein> not that you're a beginner ;)
<holstein> just a frequented channel with resonalbe traffic
<xyclo_> ha, I am beginning, but I am not a beginner...
<xyclo_> if that makes any sense!
<holstein> sandra_: http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/69
<holstein> looks like you're good to go
<xyclo_> thanks!
<holstein> sandra_: open a terminal
<xyclo_> gotta go
<holstein> xyclo_: laterx :)
<holstein> sandra_: run sudo apt-get install qjackctl
<holstein> make sure that you see a list of packages that want to get installed
<holstein> such as jackd-firewire
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> sandra_: eventually i suggest you install ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> but, i need to run
<holstein> and JACK wont take so long to install
<holstein> we should have time to get you up and running
<holstein> in a few minutes
<sandra_> holstein, thanks. yes, I have jackd-firewire isntalled
<holstein> OK
<holstein> sandra_: in the terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> ^^ you wont do this all the time
<holstein> its not a good idea to run JACK as root normally
<holstein> everyday*
<holstein> sandra_: click 'setup'
<holstein> on the far left
<holstein> is the 'realtime' box ticked?
<holstein> in the center, set frames/period to 512
<holstein> samplerate to 44100
<holstein> periods/buffer to 2
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> up at the top
<holstein> the driver drop down menu
<holstein> choose 'firewire'
<holstein> hit OK
<holstein> and close 'setup'
<holstein> go back to the main JACK window
<holstein> and try hitting 'start'
<holstein> and tell me what happens
<sandra_> Everything is set up as you say, but it doesn't start.
<holstein> sandra_: you started with
<holstein> sudo qjackctl ?
<holstein> what happens?
<sandra_> let me  paste this somewhere.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> or whatever
<sandra_> https://gist.github.com/812548
<sandra_> Some messages are in Spanish, sorry.
<holstein> no worries :)
<sandra_> firewire ERR: FFADO: Error creating virtual device
<holstein> 17:03:07.800 No puede conectarse al servidor JACK como cliente. - La operación global falló. - No puede conectarse al servidor. Por favor revise la ventana de mensajes para mas información.
<holstein> cannot connect to JACK as server?
<holstein> what does that say ^^
<sandra_> Cannot connect to Jack server as a client.
<sandra_> that's what it says.
<sandra_> The global operation failed - Cannot connect to server. Please chec log window for more information.
<sandra_> I think the problem is around here: 76449621854:  (ffado.cpp)[  92] ffado_streaming_init: libffado 2.999.0- built Aug 11 2010 00:12:04
<sandra_> firewire ERR: FFADO: Error creating virtual device
<sandra_> Cannot attach audio driver
<sandra_> JackServer::Open() failed with -1
<holstein> sandra_: im not going to have time
<holstein> i have a couple suggestions
<holstein> #jack or course
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<sandra_> Thank you holstein. I'm already a step forward :)
<holstein> and #musix is spanish speaking and ubuntu based
<holstein> sandra_: i think its helpful to run sudo qjackctl
<holstein> at this point
<holstein> because, you can bypass some permissions errors
<holstein> that you will likely have after getting it setup
<holstein> those are easier to deal with though
<holstein> sandra_: IF you have other ports
<holstein> on the unit
<sandra_> yes, I'll do that.
<holstein> OR firewire card
<holstein> you could try those
<sandra_> Nah, only one in this laptop.
<holstein> there are other settings in jack control too
<sandra_> Pretty simple home setup here.
<holstein> under the 'interface' settings
<holstein> defaults work for me though
<holstein> with presonus firepod
<holstein> sandra_: if ffado says it supported
<holstein> we'll get you sorted out
<holstein> just might take some time
<holstein> BBL...
<sandra_> me too
<sandra_> More information in here: https://gist.github.com/53f21a0f46e0ef36f7a6
<sandra_> According to http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670258 Ubunto 10.10 won't work with an Echo AudioFire 4? :)
<holstein> sandra_: im not really back
<holstein> im at a LUG
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i would suggest using 10.04 anyways
<holstein> IF you want to test
<holstein> you can try http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> as a lucid live CD
<Strayfolk> about midi. how do I link 2 midi controllers, one very simple guitar2midi (note,vel,pitch) controller to an advanced midi workstation with expressionpedals etc. and use the first one for note input and the second one for controllers (expression for instance...)
<Strayfolk> and the whole mess into a sequencer (renoise)
<gordonjcp> Strayfolk: sounds like you're looking for some sort of MIDI merge
<Strayfolk> yes
<Strayfolk> how is that done?
<Strayfolk> I managed to work around it using 2 different midi interfaces, one firewire and one usb
<Strayfolk> but it would be awesome to do it in one move
<ajwill> hhi all, I need some help
<ajwill> I'm working on installing ubuntu studio on my computer in a partition I have set aside, but it's not working
<ajwill> I have the dvd image for my computer (32 bit) downloaded from this site: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.10/release/ (I got the link from the ubuntu studio project website) and installed it on a 2gb usb data traveller via universal USB installer, but when I go to install, it says it cant mount the CD-ROM
<MikeMike1> is anybody in here?
<virtu> Finally recorded an audio with no cracks
<virtu> =))
<ScottL> wow, so many people post then quit
<gordonjcp> that MikeMike1 was in #ubuntu and getting no help at all with Ubuntu Studio
<holstein> gordonjcp: still there?
<gordonjcp> holstein: hello
<holstein> gordonjcp: o/
<holstein> i mean, is mikemike still there
<gordonjcp> he seems to be
<holstein> oh, thats not the guy
<holstein> i could help ajwill
<holstein> and get ajwill to add onto a bug i have
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-06
<sobukus> Hi folks ... I just experienced serious JACK stuttering because of a background process that updated some database (apt related?) ... and I remembered about having to disable such ... but I don't remember exactly anymore
<sobukus> What's the current way to disable system services nowadays in ubuntu? I figure that killing off cron might be a good idea on an audio production box.
<gordonjcp> sobukus: updatedb, possibly?
<sobukus> gordonjcp: is that the specific evil service?
<sobukus> eh ... wait ... I remember faintly ... that was for locate, right?
<gordonjcp> yes
<gordonjcp> ... and it basically runs a find / and stores everything ;-)
<gordonjcp> so it hits every mounted partition
<sobukus> yeah, but I've spotted a process name ... and that was not updatedb
<sobukus> heck, where did I read about this needless apt-related database thingie ...
<sobukus> Couldn't one just make qjackctl disable cron while JACK is active?
<sobukus> you don't want anything to happen besides audio work ...
<gordonjcp> sobukus: I don't see why not
<sobukus> gordonjcp: because when anything starts scratching over the disk drive, I'll get xruns
<gordonjcp> sobukus: it shouldn't be that sensitive to disk access
<sobukus> especially when it is something one never uses (like the locate db)
<sobukus> gordonjcp: didn't I already tell that this machine is crappy in this regard? :-/
<gordonjcp> put it this way, if hitting the disk makes it xrun, how are you going to record anything?
<sobukus> gordonjcp: Oh, Ardour2 lucidly streaming its data to disk is one thing, but when in parallel, another program frantically seeks around and reads/writes bits on the disk, plus consuming CPU ... it will not help my audio work
<gordonjcp> okay
<sobukus> basically I want all power for the task at hand ... not taking chances
<sobukus> so I do wonder how evil it will be to disable cron altogether
<gordonjcp> try it and see
<gordonjcp> the worst that'll happen is that your computer will stop working properly and you'll get it into such a mess that you need to wipe and reinstall
<sobukus> fine! ;-)
<sobukus> Ha, that should solve it: I added a sudoers entry for passwordless cron-stopping and made qjackctl stop/start cron on jack start/stop.
<sobukus> No messing with cron's config...
<sandra_> Good Morning.
<sandra_> I've installed UbuntuStudio 9.10 to try to make my new Echo AudioWire 4 work... but no luck.
<sobukus> Hm, my user is disgruntled ... wants to have external drives appear as icons on the desktop, just like in regular ubuntu.
<sobukus> Any idea how I configure that in ubuntu studio?
<sobukus> Hm, and why is the panel different ... I see now that I should have installed plain ubuntu and some packages on top.
<sobukus> I cannot explain to my user why this is "the same system" but the panel is different, icons don't appear where one is used to ...
<sobukus> Ah! http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<sobukus> That takes care of the drive icons.
<sobukus> now if I could configure the menu / panel like in ubuntu standard
<ScottL> sobukus, you can do that pretty easily
<ScottL> right click on the existing panel, select add new panel, it should put one at the bottom
<sobukus> ScottL: I found it now ... the "custom menu"
<ScottL> if it puts the new panel either left or right, right click on the new panel, choose properties and look for location or something similar
<ScottL> sobukus, good for the menu part :)
<sobukus> ScottL: yeah, I have the panel ... the question was about the standard split of the main menu into Applications / Places / System
<sobukus> that's this custom menu thingie someplace in the list of "add new thingie"
<sobukus> So, it seems the user should be happy now .
 * sobukus waves goodbye
<sobukus> have fun
<xyclo_> !, so I discovered my laptop is 64-bit compatible. 3Gb RAM, but plan to get to 6-8... I won't ask if it is worth it, I will just ask: For the typical audio apps (Jack, Ardour, H2, plugins, etc.) is it a pain to find 64bit versions of anything, or does it at all become an issue in terms of compatibility with other systems? kernel problems? Anything you can comment on? Thanks!
<xyclo_> Hi
<xyclo_> um... Anybody around at this time??
<holstein> xyclo: hey
<holstein> whats up?
<xyclo> --> You are no talking TO YOURSELF on #ubuntustudio...
<xyclo> Hey!!!
<xyclo> There you are.
<xyclo> How are you?
<xyclo> holstein: I poster a question up there... Any ideas about 64bit arch for audio apps?
<xyclo> posted...
<holstein> 64bit is fine
<holstein> i run it here
<xyclo> great
<holstein> you wont really take advantage of it though
<holstein> with the 3 gigs of ram
<xyclo> I see
<holstein> under 4 gigs of ram
<xyclo> that's what I saw
<holstein> performance is arguably worse
<xyclo> ok
<holstein> i would say, if this is your only box
<holstein> do 32
<xyclo> aha
<xyclo> ok
<xyclo> but with more ram is it dependable?
<xyclo> or are therethings I would not be able to use?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> its up to you really
<holstein> you would need to research what all you need to use
<holstein> the only thing i miss is lightscribe suppore
<holstein> the only thing i miss is lightscribe support*
<xyclo> I see
<xyclo> so some apps here and there...
<xyclo> ok
<holstein> nothing from buntu is going to be a problem
<holstein> either way
<holstein> nor will you install 64bit and say 'w0w'
<xyclo> hahah, ok
<xyclo> The upgrade of ram itself will give more of a wow I guess...
<holstein> potentially
<xyclo> well, you confirm the thoughts I had. Thanks
<xyclo> it's finally sunny here in Brooklyn, so I'll go take advantage!
<xyclo> I'll catch you later, holstein
<holstein> xyclo: laters :)
<MmikeDOMA> Hippl. What software to use to grab/capture/record video from /dev/video0?
<holstein> MmikeDOMA: hey
<MmikeDOMA> holstein, hola
<holstein> vlc ?
<MmikeDOMA> hm... a sec :)
<holstein> im around, kinda in and out too
<MmikeDOMA> :) haven't tought of vlc
<MmikeDOMA> i'll try
<MmikeDOMA> i'm trying that is
<MmikeDOMA> working!
<MmikeDOMA> Cool! :)
<MmikeDOMA> just to lear how to save stream in vlc :)
<holstein> MmikeDOMA: cool
<holstein> so many options in VLC
<MmikeDOMA> yes
<MmikeDOMA> but it is working, and that's important
<holstein> usually does the trick for my needs
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-30
<dreamy__> acerimmer: can i msg u?
<acerimmer> dreamy_sure
<tristanStrange> hey all I'm using an install of Ubuntu 11.10 (not ubuntu studio) and am having issues getting latency down on my sound card
<tristanStrange> i belive the i can resolve the problem by setting irq priorities.
<tristanStrange> unfortunately i can't work out which priorities i should tweak as per instructions here http://subversion.ffado.org/wiki/IrqPriorities
<tristanStrange> how do i find out which usb ports i'm using for whay?
<ailo> tristanStrange: It should be enough to install the rtirq-init script
<ailo> and reboot
<ailo> tristanStrange: It gives higher prio to audio devices
<ailo> The later kernels support this, so there's no need for a rt kernel
<tristanStrange> thanks ailo i'll give it a go
<ailo> hmm, I forgot to ask if he had set up realtime priv..
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-31
<acerimmer> I justed loaded a beautiful Ubuntu Studio wallpaper!  http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/unusual/widescreen-ubuntu-studio-desktop-wallpaper
<acerimmer> too quiet in here.  I trust this is the sound of creativity set free by UbuntuStudio...
<astraljava> Hehehe. :) Yeah, this support channel isn't very busy at all.
<ericsean> hey, did anyone ever have troubles with integrated soundcards getting jackd to work with dbus stuff? can't for the life of me get jack to work in 11.10
<ericsean> stock ubuntustudio, nothing customised
<astraljava> ericsean: AFAIK jackd1 doesn't even have dbus support, so if you're using that, it won't happen.
<astraljava> ericsean: Unfortunately, I don't use these software that much, so I can't help you any further.
<ericsean> astraljava, it's jack2 - thanks anyway
<astraljava> Ok.
<astraljava> ericsean: Have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration yet?
<astraljava> ericsean: Also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation might have some good tips.
<ericsean> thanks astraljava, had already looked the first one, but not the second
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-01
<ickefes> hi guys!
<ickefes> i have a VIA 1708S internal sound card which both Windows and Ubuntu detects as "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)". How do I install it with VIA drivers? Regards.
<ickefes> anyone?
<astraljava> ickefes: Take a look at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ickefes> thank you astraljava
<ickefes> HELL YEAH! I have sound. I just followed some advices he has and voila! http://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/07/20/sound-troubleshooting/
<ickefes> :)
<astraljava> Nice! Good to hear.
<ickefes> yeah. the good thing about linux is the great feeling you get as a noob when you manage to fix a problem with commands instead of GUI's
<ickefes> now I just have to restart my computer and see if alsamixer works.
<ickefes> bye for now..
<cetg> hello.  Has anyone had ¨`default' server already active¨ when trying to start jackd , after trying to have closed Pulseaudio?
<falktx_> I did
<falktx_> so I stabbed pulseaudio and he died
<falktx_> was a perfect SIGKILL
<cetg> I tried killall, but that doesn´t seem to do it, nor pulseaudio -k   it seems persistent for some reason.
<falktx_> blame ubuntu
<falktx_> there's a simple way to "fix" it
<falktx_> create ~/.pulse/client.conf file
<falktx_> and put there:
<falktx_> autospawn = no
<falktx_> then when you run 'killall -KILL pulseaudio', it will work
<cetg> oh. Yes I had just looked there, saw autospawn=yes and never quite put 2+2 together. Worth a try, thanks.
<cetg> OK. Thats killed pulseaudio good,  still get `default' server already active  when trying to start jackd   hmm.
<falktx_> hm, kill jack?
 * falktx_ realizes linux community are massive murderrs
<cetg> Hm, there´s a   /usr/bin/jackdbus auto   running
<cetg> which seems persistent. Maybe a .jackd/conf  thing?
<cetg> Leave it with me, falktx   you´ve been a help. Will try some re-boot and maybe get back later. Thnx.
<acerimmer> Hey all: I udpated Garry Parker's beautiful ray-traced wallpapers for ubuntu & studio.  http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/unusual/beautiful-ubuntu-ray-traced-wallpapers
<acerimmer> Now installing UStudio 11.10 in virtualbox...
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-02
<ProGimp> Where can i see some showcase that deals in Motion Graphics using Ubuntustudio ?
<ProGimp> Everybody is sleeping.
<acerimmer> *grumble* after all that work figuring out how to switch ubuntu buttons from right to left they're set at left to right on xubuntu...
<astraljava> acerimmer: Heheh. :) Ctrl + w, Ctrl + q, Alt + F9 and Alt + F10 are your friends.
<acerimmer> astraljava, tyvm.  Presently previewing the new platform.  Gotta say, the transition won't be entirely pain-free...
<holstein> acerimmer: from gnome to XFCE ?
<acerimmer> holstein, right
<holstein> i think its easier than gnome to gnome ;)
<acerimmer> holstein, my time on XFCE is measured in minutes.  Hopefully in time, familiarity will increase my comfort level.
<holstein> acerimmer: drop into KDE, gnome3 or unity, or any of the rest that are presently supported, and i think you will see why we chose XFCE
<acerimmer> holstein, not questioning why, just minor venting.
<acerimmer> holstein, I'm still committed to UStudio
<holstein> well, it doenst have much to do with UStudio... gnome just reved
<acerimmer> holstein, true
<ailo> gnome3 rules! :P
<holstein> lol
<holstein> ailo: you are using it, right?
<ailo> The only thing lacking is some customization stuff
<ailo> Most of which you don't really need
<holstein> i still load it up from time to time and shake my head :/
<ailo> Why so?
<ailo> It's faster in every way
<holstein> faster than gnome2?
<ailo> I think so
<holstein> i dont find it faster than what im using, but if its working for you, thats great
<holstein> i know lsd really likes it too
<holstein> its just not my thing at all
<ailo> It's just new
<ailo> New takes a while to get used to :)
<holstein> sure, but i dont really need/want new
<ailo> I'm currently on Debian Wheezy, where Gnome3 is default
<holstein> i dont feel like i want to chenge my workflow either
<ailo> holstein: It's not that radically different after all
<holstein> im quite happy with openbox
<ailo> The only thing that has really changed is that the panel has changed
<ailo> The rest is more or less just like before
<holstein> i suppose
<ailo> With additional functions, like searching for apps in the shell. Super easy
<holstein> i just dont like the look or the feel of it
<holstein> things are not where they used to be
<holstein> and when i find them, im always surprised
<holstein> with openbox, its either no where, or where i put it
<ailo> If I need to open an app, I just press SUPER key, start typing a few letters of the name, boom ENTER
<holstein> right
<holstein> i have kupfer for that
<holstein> i like that
<ailo> Then there's the categories just as before
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its slick man.. no doubt
<holstein> its just not the desktop experience im used to
<holstein> and i dont find it personally improving my experience to learn
<holstein> and i question if its evolution
<acerimmer> asking: what is the text editor in Xu-Studio?  Google says "Mousepad" but I don't see that in the menu
<ailo> Ever since gnome3 things are less messy for me
<ailo> And I worry less about the desktop, and do more work
<ailo> There's some problem with tray apps and stuff like that though
<ailo> It's not perfect, yet
<holstein> acerimmer: not sure yet...
<ailo> Not a lot of nice custom themes yet either. I believe there's a great potential for them, just that no ones doing it very well yet
<holstein> ailo: i toally agree with that
<holstein> i didnt really like gnome2
<holstein> i *really* like openbox though
<ailo> Also, customizing gnome3 at this point you need to install some extra stuff, on Debian based systems at least
<astraljava> acerimmer: I think there's only terminal editors, no GUI by default. The Xfce one would be leafpad.
<acerimmer> astraljava, leafpad isn't installed.  strongly suggest y'all consider adding a cli editor
<acerimmer> by default
<astraljava> acerimmer: cli editors there are, nano, I believe.
<astraljava> acerimmer: But yeah, the GUI editor missing is a bug, I know. Will be fixed for 12.04
<acerimmer> astraljava, found it.  thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-03
<lapubell> hello fello ubuntu users
<lapubell> anyone want to try and help me debug a FFADO jack startup error?
<lapubell> anyone up for a FFADO jack startup error troubleshoot?
<lapubell> maybe later...
<rimp> Hi. Is  anyone familiar with the Sound Blaster Live Drive 2?
<rimp> :'(
<artao> howdy
<artao> anyone live?
<artao> hai
<artao> anyone live?
<astraljava> Yes. In the future, it's better to state your business, someone can get back to you about it when they see it.
<artao> k
<artao> i'm wondering if i can boot ubuntu studio 'Live' or if I must do a full install?
<astraljava> artao: The devel cycle is a live image, but no stable one unfortunately yet.
<artao> k
<astraljava> artao: You can, however, use some other flavor and install studio packages in that sessioin.
<artao> thx
<astraljava> session*
<artao> really? cool
<artao> would that work from a base debian install? or just an ubuntu install?
<artao> i'm testing many distros right now, but i REALLY like the app packages included in studio
<astraljava> Debian has different repositories, so there might be bad conflicts with package versions.
<artao> k
<artao> studio uses gnome, yes? how hard is it to change to, say, E17, xfce, or kde?
<astraljava> 11.10 uses Xfce.
<artao> i can have seperate users each with a different one, no?
<artao> cool
<astraljava> Previous releases used GNOME 2.
<artao> thx
<artao> :D
<astraljava> Well, for 11.10, the session management is a bit tricky.
<astraljava> But before that it is very much possible.
<astraljava> 12.04 will have better features for session management, again.
<artao> is it a rolling upgrade?
<astraljava> No, but lightdm (and the greeter) is more mature this cycle.
<artao> i'm a little unclear how that end works .. it's been 6 - 8 yrs since i last maintained a linux install
<astraljava> artao: It's a bit too much trying to explain it all. Just come here for questions when you run into problems. :)
<artao> k
<astraljava> Also, #ubuntu for just plain distro problems, and #xubuntu for Xfce-specific problems.
<artao> right now i'm testing debian xfce, then xubuntu, then i'll go ahead and install studio prolly
<astraljava> But try this channel first.
<artao> cool, thx
<artao> OH! one last thing quick .. how well does studio deal with dual-head display?
<artao> several of the distros i've tried had .. issues
<astraljava> Which GPU?
<artao> found it difficult to set which monitor was primary
<artao> old .. ati x600 256M pcie
<astraljava> The radeon driver is pretty good these days, so I wouldn't expect too bad problems. But then that's probably in use in other distros, too, so I might be wrong here.
<artao> i plan on replacing that asap. nvidia geforce, prolly gtx series .. for CUDA support in 3D apps. blender and luxrender specifically
<astraljava> nVidia has excellent linux support.
<artao> i was told on #ubuntu of a 'lxrandr' to help me with that bit
<astraljava> I have an older 9600 GT, and their drivers are superb, as well as the management software.
<astraljava> xrandr, and some of its front-ends are great,  yes.
<artao> this is a new machine to me. got it off craigslist.
<artao> much to learn. much to learn. ;)
<astraljava> Always is.
<artao> linux has changed a bit in the last 6 - 8 yrs
<astraljava> Keeps you on your toes, aye. :)
<artao> last one i used regular was mandrake 9
<artao> <gasp>
<artao> i know ..
<astraljava> They had some pretty solid releases back then, I remember.
<astraljava> But I've been almost solely in debian-land since Jan. '05.
<artao> so, wait
<artao> if studio uses xfce, then i can pretty much forgo checking out xubuntu and just install studio
<astraljava> Well, different theming.
<astraljava> I use Xubuntu on my laptop from work, which I'm on at the moment.
<astraljava> Studio only on the box I use for audio work.
<artao> i'm sure i'll be messing with theming anyhow
<astraljava> Well, right.
<artao> that's one thing that attracts me to studio .. the midi stuff all installed
<astraljava> But it's still beneficial to know what we're basing off, if you're interested that is.
<artao> i am
<artao> i know i do NOT like gnome these days
<artao> used to.
<astraljava> Yeah.
<astraljava> GNOME 2 was great.
<artao> ok .. where in xfce do i go to set my dual-head to extend the display, not clone it?
<astraljava> I'm afraid you're gonna have to use xrandr for that.
<astraljava> The management tools are a bit lacking, IIRC
<artao> hmmm
<astraljava> I have a script for an external monitor at work, hang on.
<astraljava> #!/bin/sh
<astraljava> xrandr --auto --output HDMI-0 --mode 1920x1080 --right-of LVDS
<astraljava> That works for me.
<astraljava> Make adjustments accordingly.
<artao> dang it!! i've forgotten how to exit man on the console
<artao> GAH!!!
<artao> thx
<astraljava> q
<astraljava> ...to exit.
<artao> duh!
 * artao slaps self
<astraljava> Can I help with that? ;)
<astraljava> Sorry. Can't resist the temptation at times.
<artao> if u must
<artao> well .. lxrandr is useless ... u know any other frontends for xrandr?
<astraljava> arandr
<astraljava> I think there's grandr as well.
<astraljava> But, I have to get to the supermarket now. Be back in an hour or so.
<artao> cool
<astraljava> Good luck!
<artao> thx again
<artao> :)
<astraljava> No prob, happy to help.
<artao> grandr did it
<artao> thx
<artao> on reboot, grub wouldn't load. can't boot to win 7 OR ubuntu studio
<artao> how can i fix this?
<astraljava> artao: You can use an alternate install disc to repair grub, or another live-cd, mount the hard drive, and re-install grub on the MBR.
<artao> can i just boot with the studio dvd to fix it?
<artao> how do i re-install grub?
<artao> should i have NOT let it go on my win 7 disk?  ... ... i assume thats where the MBR is
<astraljava> artao: A good article about it @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<artao> just found that and reading it
<artao> booting from xubuntu usb key now
<artao> dang it!!
<artao> the whole install went so nice and smooth up to this point
<artao> how large a partition does studio require? with all the packages installed?
<artao> maybe i should reformat and repartition my sata drive and just reinstall win 7 and studio
<artao> not a thrilling idea tho
<astraljava> I think it's around 5 GB or so. I can't check real quick at the moment, though. Sorry.
<artao> that's it? wow
<artao> cool
<artao> <sigh> gonna go shower then attack this fresh
<artao> i'll use my win 7 boot disk to repair that first
<artao> then re-install ubuntu studio
<astraljava> You don't need to reinstall the whole OS.
<holstein> !grub2 | artao
<ubottu> artao: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> there should be detailed instructions there on recovering grub
<holstein> using live CD and other methods
<astraljava> holstein: See about 15 lines above. :)
<holstein> yeah, just re-iterating
<astraljava> Ok.
<holstein> reinstall if you like, but you dont need to astraljava
<holstein> :/
<holstein> artao: ^^
 * astraljava thinks many people need to astraljava
<holstein> lol
<artao> ok, better. showered, thought about it
<artao> 1st i'm gonna use my win 7 boot disk to get win 7 to boot again
<artao> then see what i can do about studio
<artao> :D
<artao> i've been reading that grub stuff
<artao> tried re-installing grub .. no luck
<artao> tried with xubuntu live usb, and from studio dvd
<astraljava> artao: Can you pastebin your attempts?
<artao> no
<artao> the comp. i'm on here is a mere p2 .. only good for irc, astronomy, and simple simple web
<artao> besides, i'm not totally sure what pastebin is, or how i'd use it for this
<artao> :D
<astraljava> !paste | artao
<ubottu> artao: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<artao> ah
<artao> i think i misunderstood the instructions on that page
<artao> i boot INTO live 'nix, then use grub-install or boot repair, yes?
<astraljava> Yes.
<artao> running boot repair now. fingers crossed
<artao> i guess i'm glad i burned a regular standard ubuntu 11.10 dvd
<artao> :D ;)
<holstein> you can use some other boot loader.. GAG or plop
<holstein> sudo grub-install might fix it all though
<artao> i'd honestly have no idea how
<holstein> update-grub
<holstein> whatever... depends on whats wrong
<ailo> update-grub or update-grub2 should fix it
<artao> i think the mbr on my primary drive is gone
<holstein> used to really freak me out when things didnt boot, and the bootloader got borked
<artao> we'll see if boot-repair fixed it shortly here
<holstein> i did some things to actually break it, and test fixed a few scenarios
<ailo> What is the command to install grub? grub-install?
<ailo> So: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ailo> Right?
<holstein> artao: i always reference that wiki
<artao> holy crap!
<holstein> artao: sorry...
<artao> gurb came up
<holstein> ailo: ^^
<holstein> all these a* nicks now :)
<artao> no win 7 option, but i bet that can be fixed
<artao> er
<holstein> artao: try sudo update-grub first
<artao> too late
<holstein> artao: i mean, now that you are seeing grub, and booting linux (or maybe im assuming that)
<holstein> sometimes that command can auto-magically fix it all :)
<astraljava> Is lilo still alive?
<holstein> not sure... i havent heard about it for ages
<astraljava> Yea me neither.
<ailo> I think if you do an expert install you can choose lilo instead
<ailo> At least on Debian
<ailo> Used to be default on some distros, right?
<holstein> i know it was.. i forget what just gave it to me... mandriva?
<artao> hunh
<holstein> that was years ago though
<ailo> I love the FOSS world. Posted about a unsatisfied dependency for pd-extended, and two days later, it's fixed
<artao> grub came up, i chose linux, and now i just have a black screen
<artao> dang it!!
<artao> ...
<holstein> artao: try tty's.. control+alt+F1
<artao> thinking whether there's really any reason i need both win 7 and linux on here
<artao> yay!
<artao> ok
<artao> at login
<holstein> loging there, run sudo update-grub, reboot with sudo reboot
<holstein> see that windows is showingup... boot that so you can not worry about it
<astraljava> ailo: I think back in the day, lilo used to be the default in all distros.
<holstein> then you can troubleshoot whatever graphics or kernel issue is giving you teh black screen
<holstein> the*
<astraljava> ...which is not much. Back in the day, there were only Red Hat, Slackware and Debian. :)
<ailo> artao: When you look at the terminal after running "sudo update-grub" and you don't see Windows, try "sudo update-grub2"
<ailo> Red Hat was my first
<ailo> I have a strong nostalgic feeling towards it
<holstein> yeah, thats true... you should see the boot entries spawn there
<artao> red hat was my 1st in the late 90s
<artao> mandrake in the early 00s
<artao> then nothing til now
<artao> ;)
<artao> this is a new machine to me, and there's really nothing important on that primary drive
<artao> got it off craigslist with win 7 32 bit from a corporate network install
<artao> ubuntu won't let me log in
<holstein> artao: in what way?
<holstein> the black screen?
<artao> i'm using the credentials i created at install, i'm 100% positive
<artao> login incorrect
<holstein> you mean ubuntustudio?
<artao> ja
<ailo> artao: numlock, shit-lock?
<holstein> you can use the recovery console to reset it or whatever
<holstein> yeah, double check
<ailo> Shift-lock* hehe
<astraljava> Hah.
<artao> hell!!
<artao> ok
<ailo> Caps lock is what i'm looking for
<artao> now i'm trying to think if there's any reason i need or want to keep win 7 on the primary drive
<holstein> if you have a restore disc...
<ailo> artao: I like the way you're thinking ;)
<artao> this is to be primarily a workstation .. i've got an xp box as my media server/game machine
<artao> and i have a full system image of my win 7 install
<artao> if i ever wanna put it back
<artao> i tried repairing windows from its boot disc, but it wanted to reformat the freaking drive!!!!
<artao> LAME!!
<holstein> i say wipe it
<artao> screw it. go for broke.
<artao> me too
<holstein> id never feel comfortable
<artao> :D
<artao> with abandon
<holstein> id want fresh, or nothing
<ailo> The more FLOSS, the less gross it feels to use it
<artao> yeah. my 'rents got it for me
<artao> not exactly what i'da bought myself, but hey!
<artao> my media server is having power supply issues you see. keeps dying
<artao> that's a whole nuther story tho ... not for here ;)
<holstein> you can run a live CD on it and make sure ... check the memory and all that
<artao> so if i give studio a 40G ext4 partition, and make all my other space fat32, that should be fine, no?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> if you track files that are larger than fat can handle
<holstein> i do ext2 for my tracking partitions
<holstein> not sure if you are intereted in tracking though
<artao> no, it's the power supply. i'm sure. i've run memory tests. every time it goes down, swapping power supplies fixes it. or leaving the power supply unplugged for a few days
<artao> i've been swapping back and forth between power supplies for several years now
<holstein> i would let a live CD run on it just to make sure its not a windows thing
<artao> i'll be gettiang a new one soon. when i order a new vid card for this new machine
<holstein> but, i also trip over powersupplies where i work on computers ;)
<artao> i booted with memtest, and other diagnostics. i've traced it quite firmly to the PS
<artao> never ever again will i buy an el-cheapo PS
<holstein> i generall use el-free-o
<holstein> whatever comes in and i strip for parts, or what i find in the trash
<astraljava> It used to be easy. But nowadays even new-ish parts eat way too much power.
<astraljava> I had to _buy_ a PS four years ago. It was the first time since '97.
<artao> aaaaactually .. just thinking
<artao> i'm a'gonna unplug my external usb drive. my big one. my primary data drive
<artao> PRIOR to installing or re-partitioning anything
<artao> best laid plans and all
<artao> watching "Freerunner"
<artao> pretty cheesy
<artao> but the freerunning is cool. impressive gymnastics!!
<artao> thx for all yer help btw :D
<astraljava> Did you manage to fix it?
<artao> not yet
<artao> doing a complete wipe of the whole system
<artao> bye bye win 7
<artao> gonna put studio on my primary sata drive
<astraljava> That's the spirit.
<artao> as i said, i've got a system image of win 7 if i wanna put it back
<artao> wow. freerunner is one of those movies so bad u just watch in amazement and can't turn it off
<artao> heh
<artao> ok, what the heck. completely fresh new install. wiped and reformatted the whole machine.
<artao> AGAIN the black screen, so i go to console. damn thing won't let me log int!!
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats a graphics card issue
<artao> i KNOW i'm using the credentials i created during install
<artao> i get that
<holstein> that will likely be the same for *all* linux kernels
<artao> i need to use the nosetmode, right
<artao> ?
<holstein> artao: thats where i would start
<artao> but at the ctrl/alt/f1 console, it now won't let me log in at all
<holstein> artao: double check
<holstein> i hate to say that in those situations i usually find its something simple that im doing
<artao> also, i only kno OF nosetmode, not how to actually use it ... i do that somehow from grub?
<holstein> not that you are incorrect
<holstein> artao: you can.. you can also create a custom xorg.conf
<artao> i don't know man. i JUST set up my user/pass during install, and now it won't take it
<ailo> If you can't login from the console it's not a graphics issue
<artao> caps lock isn't different. i know i'm typing it right
<holstein> i usually get a knoppix disk or a puppy disk, get to the desktop and steal that one
<holstein> artao: have you ever seen a live desktop on that machine?
<artao> ja
<artao> i ran several different distros b4 installing this one
<holstein> yeah, i agree with ail	 then
<holstein> ailo: *
<ailo> It's got to be something to do with the password and symbols and such
<holstein> something else is odd
<artao> isn't there a default login for a base linux install?
<artao> guest/pass or guest/user ?
<artao> just tried root/toor
<artao> linux DOES accept symbols in passwords, yes?
<ailo> Which version of US is this?
<artao> i guess i could try to install a distro i've tried that worked .. see if it's a studio this
<ailo> Or is it regular ubuntu?
<artao> just grabbed it today
<artao> studio
<artao> the stable version 11.10
<artao> oneric ocelot
<artao> ... i'd like to have an ocelot companion ;)
<ailo> Hate to say it, but XFCE may have more unusual problems than other desktops, though logging in from ctrl+alt+F1 should work
<ailo> I once had giant letters
<ailo> It was totally impossible to use it on that machine
<ailo> That was a pure XFCE thing
<artao> hm
<artao> xubuntu and debian xfce ran fine
<artao> off usb key
<ailo> artao: But you are seeing the login, right?
<ailo> It's only the password that isn't accepted?
<artao> i see the login, yes
<artao> i don't know, it doesn't say. just 'login incorrect'
<artao> doesn't say WHAT is incorrect .. which is good. security
<artao> i'm back in grub right now. i hit 'e' to edit the startup params
<ailo> I would double check what the keyboard is set to while installing to make sure the password isn't something strange
<ailo> It's gotta be the password
<artao> i did
<artao> us
<artao> ok, so i'm currently 'editing' the boot script i guess
<holstein> yeah, try making a simpler one for the sake of testing
<holstein> like password
<artao> not sure what all i'm seeing, but one odd thing that pops out to me is: insmod ext2
<artao> i know i formatted it as ext4
<artao> not to sound all hackery, but what's the default linux login ubuntu studio?
<artao> if that doesn't work, something is really wrong, yes?
<astraljava> There is none.
<artao> really? hunh
<astraljava> You will have to use recovery mode in grub to change credentials.
<artao> linux used to set a default root and guest account, no?
<astraljava> !root | artao
<ubottu> artao: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<artao> well, back to grub
<artao> could that 'insmod ext2" be problematic considering the partition is ext4 ?
<artao> also, this is where i'd add the 'nosetmode' right? just add that in there? at the beginning or end
<artao> ?
<artao> !nosetmode
<artao> how do u get those?
<holstein> artao: i dont think its a graphics issue in which you need nomodeset
<holstein> you have no root account like that, we do sudo
<astraljava> Well, technically, root account is there, it just doesn't have a password.
<holstein> i personally wouldnt worry about that message relating to ext
<artao> i mean, sure i'm trying to look thru the docs uv linked to; but web browser is PAINFULLY slow on this old notebook
<artao> k
<holstein> yeah ^^ its just different than a typical root account
<artao> i understand now re: root/sudo
<artao> ;)
<holstein> i would personally unplug *all* other drives
<holstein> i would load a live CD, xubuntu whatever
<holstein> i would test the ram, i would want to get to a desktop and maybe run a check on the hard drive
<artao> ?!?!?
<ailo> If you get as far as to the login, that means everything is loaded, except the user login
<holstein> i would then maybe format the drive, and consider checking the md5 sum of the downloaded iso and confirming the CD burn or the USB stick creation
<artao> i checked the md5, good
<ailo> There's something screwy happening with entering the password
<artao> i've had no problems with any other os i've tried. just now that studio is installed ..
<ailo> I googled a bit. Who knows, if there is a bug related to logging ing
<artao> ok. so it was mentioned i go into rescue mode to reset my user/pass
<artao> can i have a blank pass?
<artao> i'm really not concerned about system security. i'm behind a firewall
<astraljava> Just set it to 123456 or something.
<artao> k
<astraljava> No special chars.
<astraljava> It could be a weird locale issue or something.
<astraljava> Although I don't know of such.
<astraljava> But you never know.
<artao> ok, at recovery mode prompt
<artao> how do i reset my account password?
<astraljava> # passwd <user>
<artao> WHAT!!!
<artao> 'user freeman does not exist'
<artao> WTF
<artao> that's the account i set up during install tho. positive. 10000000%
<astraljava> So something happened at user creation.
<astraljava> You can just create one now.
<artao> can i create a user from recovery console?
<artao> k
<artao> let me guess .. user freeman ??
<astraljava> # adduser freeman
<artao> aha
<ailo> No, that won't do it
<ailo> You have to add some arguments, or you won't get everything set up
<ailo> No?
<astraljava> Hmm?
<artao> weird 'the home directory '/home/freeman' already exists. not copying ...
<artao> add what arguments?
<ailo> You have to set up what shell is to be used and so on
<artao> k
<artao> i can just make another user and remove freeman later then
<ailo> Otherwise you'll end up with dash instead of bash
<astraljava> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto#Command-line
<artao> could u elaborate plz
<artao> aha
<astraljava> ailo: Nah, all new users use /bin/bash as interactive shell, dash is just the default shell when running scripts etc.
<ailo> astraljava: Might be it's different on a server, now that I think of it
<artao> that doc says 'useradd' not 'adduser' ...
<astraljava> Could be different /etc/skel et al.
<ailo> Yeah, probably
<astraljava> artao: Look closer.
<ailo> So, never mind
<artao> "$ sudo useradd username -m -s /bin/bash"
<artao> typo?
<astraljava> $ sudo adduser <username>
<astraljava> That's the first given command there.
<artao> so that command (except 'useradd') will set me up for a successful login?
<astraljava> But yeah, I'm gonna have to read up on that. Might be outdated, but hang on a sec.
<artao> OR ...
<artao> hold on
<artao> shell reported that 'freeman' got set up. just also that /home/freeman already existed
<artao> i'll see if i can log in ... or will stuff be screwed up 'cause of the weird user-creation weirdness?
<astraljava> Nah, adduser should suffice.
<astraljava> artao: Yeah, that was just a warning.
<artao> YAY ME
<astraljava> artao: There could be errors due to different uid.
<artao> i remembered the shutdown and reboot command! :D :D
<artao> yep.
<artao> logged in at ctrl-alt-f1 shell now
<astraljava> artao: And you were a little quick on that. Your new user isn't in the admin group, so sudo won't work.
<artao> got the black screen and monitor sleep at boot
<artao> THAT'S why i'll need nosetmode, ja
<artao> hunh
<artao> you are correct sir
<artao> LOLZ
<artao> oh boy!! what fun!
<artao> ok so back to grub and recovery mode
<astraljava> artao: You can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the real causes for the blackness.
<artao> ok .. so can i get freeman into the admin group from recovery console?
<artao> or do i need to create a new user?
<artao> in either case, how please?
<artao> there IS no /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<astraljava> artao: No, you have to do that when you boot into normal mode.
<astraljava> It's not there now.
<astraljava> But yeah, adding the user to a group...
<astraljava> # adduser <user> <group>
<artao> i tried adduser freeman admin
<artao> no admin group
<astraljava> Hmm... hang on a sec.
<artao> how do i CORRECTLY add a new user that is an admin then?
<astraljava> Installer would do it, but after that, you would possibly use the GUI for it in a working installation.
<ailo> I think admin is not there anymore?
<ailo> Try adding yourself to sudo
<astraljava> But if there is no admin group, then the user management side of the install process is really botched.
<ailo> Check the file /etc/group for available groups
<artao> that did it!
<astraljava> Wait, what release is this?
<artao> thx
<artao> oneric ocelot 64 bit
<ailo> Oneiric
<artao> just grabbed it today
<artao> heh
<artao> k
<astraljava> $ groups
<astraljava> jaska adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<ailo> They changed something with that a while back
<astraljava> $ lsb_release -r
<astraljava> Release:	11.10
<ailo> hmm
<astraljava> So, no.
<astraljava> The installation is seriously screwed, and as painful as it is, I suggest you do another one.
<artao> hm
<artao> suxxo
<astraljava> That's so ground-level issue right there, I am afraid there will be other very grave problems.
<astraljava> artao: I'm sorry you got bitten by that.
<astraljava> Hope you have patience to give another one a go.
<artao> sure
<artao> i need to hit the pharmacy b4 they close too. gotta remember that
<artao> i think i may try a diff distro to see if that works?
<astraljava> Sure, we're not holding you a hostage. :)
<artao> if anything i'm holding YOU hostage lolZ
<artao> thx again for yr help
<astraljava> No worries. Thanks for trying US out.
<artao> we'll figure this out!!
<artao> i'm excited by all the apps included in studio
<artao> pretty much everything I'D want to install myself .. tho you might consider including LuxRender in the future ;) ... works with Blender
<artao> is MyPaint included?
<artao> ... back in grub
<artao> i hit 'e' agin to look at the launch parameter
<artao> s
<acerimmer> artao: no mypaint by default but installable in seconds via software center
<artao> k
<artao> great app .. tho it really needs a tablet
<artao> soooo
<artao> in this boot script, i'd wanna add that nosetmode ?
<artao> i'd just like to try it
<astraljava> artao: Yes, that is correct.
<artao> i also see a 'set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode'
<artao> leave that or take it out?
<astraljava> ...although I think it's not called a script, but rather stanza or something.
<artao> fair nuf
<astraljava> I wouldn't know. Just append that nosetmode to the stanza.
<artao> is there a comment symbol?
<astraljava> ...and test it out.
<artao> fair nuf
<astraljava> No, no comments for that.
<astraljava> When you're editing the file, then comments can be added.
<artao> unknown command 'nosetmode'
<acerimmer> Seeking: feisty 7.04 ubuntustudio-wallpapers_0.xx_all.deb
<astraljava> artao: Hang on a sec.
<astraljava> artao: Can you see 'quiet splash' there somewhere? Add 'nomodeset' immediately after 'splash', well a white-space in between but still.
<astraljava> acerimmer: I saw your email. Interesting, I gotta look up where those sources are stored, if available anymore. The repositories are closed, of course, for the EOL releases.
<acerimmer> astraljava: understood.  I was hoping that someone had archived them - especially seeking the "xmas tree" looking paper....
<artao> yes it was there
<artao> i'll go back. hold on
<artao> well ... this time the screen didn't go black and 'sleep' the monitors
<artao> BUT, all i get is a blinky cursor in the upper left corner
<artao> "Your screen is blank, except for a blinking cursor in the upper left corner.
<artao> >>"
<artao> > press escape
<artao> "Nothing happens."
<artao> > press enter
<artao> "Nothing happens."
<artao> > look at computer
<astraljava> artao: What if you hit Ctrl + Alt + F1 ?
<astraljava> Will it show you the TTY?
<artao> "The computer is sitting there, minding it's own business, humming along."
<artao> ja
<astraljava> Can you log in now?
<artao> and i can log in now
<artao> as sudo
<artao> or rather WITH sudo priviledges
<artao> ;)
<artao> and i am
<astraljava> Ok, now see if you can access the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<acerimmer> Fix for all  ubuntu problems: http://imagebin.org/196658
<astraljava> Haha!
<artao> it's not there
<artao> that file
<astraljava> artao: Ok, type $ ls /var/log/
<astraljava> What do you see?
<artao> i'm IN /var/log, and did an ls
<astraljava> Is there anything resembling Xorg in any way?
<artao> it's not ther
<artao> nope
<artao> dang it!! what's the ls switch for a long list,not wide?
<astraljava> artao: Ok. Hang on a sec.
<astraljava> -l
<artao> sorry for the simple question
<artao> thx
<artao> command line is starting to come back
<artao> i should pull out my handy unix command book
<astraljava> Seems like you don't have xserver installed properly, which could be one additional problem on top of the missing admin group glitch.
<astraljava> artao: Was this an ubuntustudio install?
<astraljava> artao: What is the output of $ apt-cache policy ubuntustudio-desktop ?
<artao> strange that
<astraljava> ‽
<artao> i type ALL that as one?
<astraljava> Well, minus the $ and the ?
<astraljava> $ is just used to show you don't need root privileges for that command.
<artao> quote:
<astraljava> # if you do.
<artao> ubuntustudio-destop:
<artao> Installed: (none)
<astraljava> Ok.
<astraljava> As expected.
<artao> Candidate: 0.90
<artao> Version table:
<artao> 0.90 0
<astraljava> artao: That's enough.
<astraljava> artao: Do $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<artao> 500 cdrom://Ubuntu-Studio 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - release amd64 (20111011)/ oneiric/universe amd64 Packages
<artao> oop sorry
<artao> wasn't looking at this scren
<artao> k
<astraljava> No worries. :)
<astraljava> Oh.
<astraljava> Seems like your sources.list isn't up-to-date either.
<astraljava> artao: Do $ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<astraljava> And comment out the disc entry.
<astraljava> IF you have networking, that is.
<astraljava> In fact, first do $ ping 8.8.8.8
<astraljava> And tell me what you see.
<artao> hunh. it wasn't the cd
<astraljava> No need to paste all that stuff.
<artao> spected it to get it online
<artao> it goes
<astraljava> artao: The 500 cdrom:// line told us that it finds that package only from the disc, not the online repository.
<astraljava> We want to override that, and get you using the repos in the future.
<astraljava> There are tons of updates since the image has been created.
<artao> ... non sequiter ... couldn't find my unix commands handbook, but i DID find "The Official Red Hat Linux User's Guide" ... pub. 1997
<artao> ;0
<artao> XD
<astraljava> Haha!
<astraljava> Well, the basics haven't changed, at least much.
<artao> that's why i love my unix commands handbook ;)
<astraljava> Yep. That's the beauty of GNU tools.
<artao> soooo ... for some reason it didn't install the GUI? or didn't install X at all? or what?
<astraljava> Yeah.
<astraljava> The installer has clearly crashed at some point.
<artao> well .. except that GNU's Not Unix .. ;) heh heh
<astraljava> Yeah, but most unices utilize the GNU tools heavily.
<astraljava> Like 'adduser'.
<astraljava> But anyway, is your networking ok?
<artao> the installer gave no indication of any problems at all
<artao> not sure about the networking
<astraljava> $ ping 8.8.8.8
<artao> that apt-get .. command string wanted the dvd .. but it's going fine
<artao> my router indicates it's online tho
<astraljava> Yeah, but the system might not get there.
<artao> but i spose that just means it's plugged in really
<astraljava> Yep.
<astraljava> Did you try that ping?
<artao> oop
<artao> seeing blinky lights on the router now, and the dvd light is out
<artao> me?
<artao> no .. it's doing the install stuff
<astraljava> Ok.
<artao> is it safe to jump to another console and check that?
<astraljava> Yep.
<artao> avg. ping about 40 ms
<astraljava> Ok good, your network is fine.
<astraljava> You can comment out the disc entry in /etc/apt/sources.list, then.
<artao> l8r
<astraljava> Sure.
<artao> la la laaa
<artao> installing LOTS of stuff
<artao> how could the installer have failed so miserably yet appeared to go so smoothly?
<astraljava> artao: Those are life's endless mysteries.
<astraljava> Well, basically, the basic system gets installed first, of course. The seeding then continues to the more higher-level stuff. It seems that it failed somewhere in between.
<astraljava> At least you got the essentials.
<artao> ja
<artao> ok
<artao> appears to be don
<artao> doen
<artao> grr done
<artao> altho, a somewhat alarming end message (to me)
<artao> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<artao> i guess i just reboot now and see?
<artao> or do i need to do more sudo stuff first?
<astraljava> No, that was just the last command of the chain of such I wrote.
<astraljava> It's fine, try to reboot now.
<artao> cool
 * artao crosses his fingers
<artao> oops
<artao> left the dvd in
<artao> heh
<astraljava> artao: No need. It'll get sorted. It's already really close now.
<astraljava> I'm just real worried about it missing the admin group.
<astraljava> But oh well.
<artao> well, i was able to add myself to the sudo group at least
<artao> YAY!!
<artao> ubuntu studio login!!
<artao> :D
<artao> aaaand i've got a desktop!
<artao> ok
<artao> <sigh>
<artao> that was fun ;)
 * artao hands everyone a beer
<astraljava> Cheers!
<acerimmer> http://imagebin.org/196269
<astraljava> Haha!
<astraljava> acerimmer: Do you have those links as a script with aliases, or how do you come up with them that fast? :)
<artao> however, it looks like it didn't install any of the packages
<acerimmer> astraljava: no script, just saved URL's to my fffox toolbar
<astraljava> artao: Not surprising, as it was missing the essential metapackage for the desktop environment.
<astraljava> artao: Just install any of what you want to see. -audio, -graphics, -video etc.
<astraljava> acerimmer: Gotcha.
<artao> i use synaptic, yes?
<artao> i just learned to use it i have to 'sudo synaptic' from console
<astraljava> artao: Or better yet, do $ gksudo synaptic
<astraljava> gksudo for all GUI applications.
<astraljava> sudo for cli
<artao> eh?
<artao> ok
<astraljava> It works in most cases, but in some rare ones, it sets your environment correctly so everything works exactly right.
<astraljava> Err... that came out wrong. It _always_ sets your environment correctly, which in some cases is essential for the right usage of that application.
<artao> wait wait wait
<artao> this is all individual packages
<astraljava> What is?
<artao> isn't there a way to install the 'whole set'?
<artao> in synaptic
<artao> like in the installer?
<astraljava> artao: Yes. If you do a search in synaptic for ubuntustudio, you will see all the relevant metapackages.
<artao> i don't wanna hafta fiddle with configuring all that
<astraljava> When you install those metapackages, they depend on the actual individual packages for the applications you want to use.
<artao> cool. thx
<artao> but they get automatically installed, yes?
<artao> with those ubuntustudio packages i mean
<astraljava> When you install the metapackages, yes.
<artao> cool
<artao> chuggachuggachugga
<artao> any comments on running E17 with studio?
<artao> or kde?
<acerimmer> artao: can be done but be aware that xfce is the default
<artao> yep
<artao> and i'm ok with that
<artao> just kinda like to play with those others a bit too
<artao> each user can have its own DE, yes?
<acerimmer> artao: consider virtual box.  You can play, break, install to your heart's content without risking your main installation
<artao> sounds interesting
<artao> say, how up-to-date is the included blender 3d? .. they've got a ridicu-fast dev cycle
<artao> 2.62 should be coming out this month
<acerimmer> artao: can't say when it will hit the repos, but you can always build from source
<artao> well, i could TRY
<artao> lolz
<artao> anyhow, they've got an official linux build on their website
<artao> AND graphical.org has LOADS of alternate/updated/expanded/optimized builds
<artao> altho i am aware i'd prolly get the BEST performance building it on MY machine
<artao> i did it once before, but i'm not very confident these days in compiling myself
<artao> holy crap!! it's still got 2.58!!
<artao> wow
<artao> well, i can fix that
<acerimmer> artao: ...and it begins.  LOL!  Seriously, you might wish to keep a log of your updates, installs and modifications.  Just in case.  Also, imho, ubuntu life is MUCH less stressful if one sticks with LTS releases.
<artao> what is LTS?
<artao> ... oops
<artao> just crashed my machine
<acerimmer> !lts|artal
<ubottu> artal: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<artao> that's what i get for trying to sculpt at 7 subdivision levels
<artao> lolZ
<artao> aha
<artao> too late. already 11.10
<artao> ;)
<artao> crappy gfx card .. grr
<artao> can't wait to upgrade taht sucker
<artao> my OLD machine has a better card!! agp tho .... and x800 512M instead of x600 256M ... ATI both
<artao> gonna go with geforce next .. for the CUDA
<artao> back up now
<artao> OMG!! look at all those beautiful beautiful apps!!
<artao> now to learn what they all DO!! hee hee heeeeeee
<artao> fun with synths!!
<artao> well then. pharmacy
<artao> thanks again folks!! you were very very helpful and understanding and patient with me
<artao> :D
<astraljava> Well, we want more minions^Wusers. :D
<astraljava> Good that you got things working.
<astraljava> Enjoy your Studio.
<artao> much to explore
<artao> curious: is there something included where I can use my 4 axis joystick as a MIDI controller?
<artao> i used to do that under XP
<acerimmer> artao: plug it in .  it might work outathebox
<astraljava> I have no idea. I'm more of an integrator, not really a heavy-user (yet)
<artao> MUCH to explore looks like
<artao> one more ? .. can xfce 'do' desktop gadgets/gizmos/whathaveyou?
<astraljava> artao: Those are the kind of questions that might be better answered over at #xubuntu. Of course there might be people here who know that stuff, but there's more likely to run across people who have longer experience with Xfce DE.
<artao> k. cool
<astraljava> After all, 11.10 was the first release of Studio to be based on Xubuntu.
<artao> fair nuf
<artao> it IS snappy!!
<acerimmer> !xfce|artao
<ubottu> artao: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<artao> well, i'm out for now
<artao> i'm sure i'll be back
<artao> ;)
<astraljava> Ok. Hope to see you soon. :)
<artao> back
<artao> and already a question a thought of on my errand
<artao> I see now there IS an admin account ... SHOULD I add myself to that group, and if so how?
<artao> the GUI user admin panel wants root pass .. and i've learned there is none
<astraljava> Yeah, that might not work very well at the moment.
<artao> don't know what to run as 'sudo' to bring that same panel up
<astraljava> You can do it in terminal. $ sudo adduser freeman admin
<artao> of course
<astraljava> If that was your user. I might recall wrongly.
<artao> yep
<artao> yay
<artao> worked
<astraljava> Ok. Now the thing is, I'd want to remove it from the sudo group. Remember, if it somehow stops working with the sudo command after that, you can always add it back from the recovery mode.
<artao> hunh
<artao> ok
<artao> and i'd do that how?
<astraljava> Hang on.
<astraljava> $ sudo deluser freeman sudo
<artao> well
<artao> seems i can still do stuff
<astraljava> artao: The change will come to effect after a log out / log back in.
<artao> ah
<artao> that's cool
<astraljava> If you do `groups` in terminal now, you'll still see it there.
<artao> i need to re-attach my external usb hd anyhow now
<artao> #xubuntu says 'no' to gizmos etc..
<artao> oh well
<artao> i was likin those under win 7
<artao> and yeah, upon reboot appears to work fine
<astraljava> Yeah well, Xfce has considerably smaller development resources than Microsoft. *blink* *blink*
<artao> synaptic popped right up after i gave it my pass .
<artao> well, i understand that
<artao> hah
<artao> i know E17 and kde can
<astraljava> artao: Try again the Users and Groups utility. I just checked, and for me it isn't asking for root's password, but my own.
<artao> yep. works
<astraljava> 'k.
<artao> now.
<artao> regarding blender 3d
<artao> that's something i'll be updating quite regularly
<artao> actually, i normally have 3 or 4 versions installed
<artao> i should be putting those in my own /usr/bin ??
<artao> i can put the official build in the /bin tho, yes?
<astraljava> artao: That's not really how things work in linux.
<artao> please elaborate
<artao> i know others run multiple installs under linux
<astraljava> If you want to have several different ones installed at the same time, you'd be better off prefixing at configure time a distinct location for each.
<artao> well, for the downloads, there IS no actual istaller .. they come as tarballs
<astraljava> artao: Exactly. You need to compile them.
<artao> no no. they're executables
<artao> i've already used one under regular ubuntu
<astraljava> Ok, so you should then put them under $HOME/bin/
<astraljava> Add that location to your $PATH, so you don't have to type the whole path each time.
<artao> $HOME being /usr/freeman ?
<astraljava> $HOME being /home/freeman
<astraljava> Try it out in terminal: $ echo $HOME
<artao> ah
<artao> ahhhh multi-head ... thank you grandr
<artao> :D
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-04
<artao> sooooo
<artao> dual-head display .. i used grandr to set up my monitors as an extended desktop .. now how do i get the system to remember that on reboot?
<astraljava> artao: These days xserver does a lot of auto-detection. But if it fails, you're still going to have to write the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make the settings stick.
<artao> ah
<artao> k
<astraljava> artao: Or, you can do what I did.
<astraljava> Wait, grandr is a GUI?
<astraljava> Well it shouldn't matter.
<astraljava> It commands xrandr anyway.
<artao> ja
<astraljava> You just need to find out what's the command it gives, and write that into a script. Then run that script at login time.
<artao> drag and drop display layout
<artao> nice
<astraljava> That way auto-detection keeps on working as it is, but you have your custom setup as you wish, too.
<artao> i see
<artao> makes sense
<artao> i'm not seeing an xorg.conf
<astraljava> Mine is like this: $ cat dualscreen.sh
<astraljava> #!/bin/sh
<astraljava> xrandr --auto --output HDMI-0 --mode 1920x1080 --right-of LVDS
<artao> Xwrapper.config
<astraljava> Yeah, that's because the auto-detection doesn't "need" it.
<astraljava> But it's not fool-proof.
<artao> sayyy ... where might i find docs on some of these installed apps?
<artao> for instance Foo YC20 ... what exactly IS it and how do i use it?
<acerimmer> artao: man & info pages for starters
<artao> sure, i could look all this stuff up online, but i'm hoping there's something on-system to help figure this LOAD of apps out
<acerimmer> artao: every app has some form of information in system - usually.  Gimp for instance, does not install documentation by default.
<artao> man i'm familiar with
<artao> nothing on Foo YC20
<artao> right now i'm just looking thru everything and opening it up to see what it is
<artao> incidentally ... i don't quite understand how the audio works in this install
<artao> there's this PulseAudio Volume Control that seems to override the ALSA mixer ... making the volume knob on my keyboard fairly useless
<artao> Foo YC20 LOOKS like some sort of live-input EQ sort of thing .. kinda like an amp-head
<acerimmer> artao: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334   &&   http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=335
<acerimmer> artao: https://code.google.com/p/foo-yc20/
<acerimmer> artao: there IS no substitute for research.  US is built from apps from several different packages.  I learned a bit about each one as I took on different projects.
<astraljava> But in general, that's one reason packages should be submitted to debian first. They require manpages for inclusion to repositories. Sure, it's more work for maintainers, but much more user-friendly.
<artao> thx for links
<artao> indeed
<acerimmer> artao: all that said, each major program probably has some type of tutorial available either at the main site or via user sites.  Worth a look...
<artao> k
<artao> wow
<astraljava> Yeah, some of them redirect you to online documentation by hitting F1.
<artao> just discover gladish/ladi/ladi session handler
<artao> that. is. cool. as. hell.
<artao> XD
<artao> nice! you've got GIMP installed with fx-foundry filters and GAP .. u happen to know if gimp paint studio is in there?
<acerimmer> artao: @ terminal: locate paint
<artao> ?? no locate command
<acerimmer> artao: open a terminal, TYPE locate paint and press ENTER
<artao> i did
<artao> i got " bash: locate: command not found "
<astraljava> It's mlocate these days.
<acerimmer> artao: that's...unexpected
<artao> no mlocate either
<astraljava> Err... sorry.
<astraljava> Yeah, that's probably just missing from the US package set.
<acerimmer> astraljava: I thought "locate" was a part of the linux core.
<astraljava> acerimmer: Heheh... define such. :)
<astraljava> artao: What does `apt-cache policy ubuntu-standard`  show you?
<acerimmer> astraljava: on my 10.04
<acerimmer>   Installed: 1.197
<acerimmer>   Candidate: 1.197
<acerimmer>   Version table:
<acerimmer>  *** 1.197 0
<acerimmer>         500 http://mirror.peer1.net/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<acerimmer>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<astraljava> acerimmer: I would say linux core is the kernel, not even most device drivers. Surely not a tool that searches /usr for binaries is a linux core utility.
<artao> i get:
<astraljava> acerimmer: Yes. What's your point?
<artao> Installed: (none)
<astraljava> artao: Right.
<artao> Candidate: 1.245
<astraljava> You might wanna install it.
<artao> Version talbe:
<artao> 1.245 0
<astraljava> Damn that installation has been botched.
<artao> 500 http:// archive ...
<artao> crap
<astraljava> artao: It will provide some nice-to-have stuff.
<astraljava> So I suggest you install it.
<astraljava> Err...
<astraljava> Wait.
<artao> also wondering about divx codecs
<astraljava> Yeah, you should install it.
<astraljava> artao: A good tool for finding stuff: `apt-cache search foo`
<astraljava> Replace foo with whatever.
<artao> k
<artao> looking in synaptic .. if a package has :i386 after it, it's for 32bit, yes?
<astraljava> Of course that will in many cases give you multiple answers. In that case, you get more info with `apt-cache show foo`
<astraljava> Replace foo now with any packages that were found.
<astraljava> artao: Yea.
<acerimmer> artao: searched synaptic for gimp paint - not there.
<artao> i'm kinda lookin for codecs too .. under win I would use ffdshow .. i find nothing in synaptic searching for ffd
<artao> fair nuf
<artao> it's just some brushes and setting for the gimp to make it more artist friendly
<artao> i'm sure i can manage to install that myself
<acerimmer> artao: search synaptic for gimp - LOTS of goodies.
<artao> now about this thing i should install?
<acerimmer> artao: which thing would that be??
<artao> i was asked to do that apt-cache command, and it came back with Installed: (none)
<artao> ubuntu-standard
<artao> i imagine i do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard ??
<acerimmer> artao: good question.  I'd ask astraljava.  What more would you want US to have??
<artao> divx
<artao> ;)
<artao> i found nothing that looked useful in synaptic
<artao> there ARE divx codecs for linux, no?
<acerimmer> !medibuntu !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<artao> ??
<acerimmer> artao: sudo apt-get install medibuntu && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will install all the usual codecs
<artao> ah
<artao> sry, thx
<astraljava> artao: Yes, you can use apt-get or synaptic or whatever for installing it.
<astraljava> Err... medibuntu isn't a package, it's a repository.
<artao> aha
<astraljava> http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<artao> i was just gonna ask if i needed to add a repository to get medibuntu
<astraljava> But beware, it's not supported in here.
<artao> fair nuf
<acerimmer> artao: Might want to read through this first...http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<artao> good lord! i wonder what all else this install may have 'missed'
<acerimmer> artao: install didn't "miss" - legal issues, free/non-free issues surround the whole issue of codecs
<artao> ah
<artao> perhaps you weren't here earlier for the fun i had with my install
<artao> ;)
<artao> took a LOT of help here to get it up right
<artao> some stuff may still be missing
<artao> i believe astraljava was one of my helpers :D :D :D
<acerimmer> artao: I saw part of it.  I'd only point out that sticking with LTS releases seems to cut down on such problems.
<astraljava> That's true. The intermediary releases are a little like test benches, if you will.
<astraljava> We fight hard to keep them stable, of course, but LTS releases normally get more testing, shining and polishing.
<artao> righto
<acerimmer> astraljava: audacity in 12.04??  not in 11.10
<astraljava> acerimmer: It's still under debate.
<astraljava> We're trying to keep the default installation as small and sleek as possible. But people keep pointing out it's one of the most popular apps on sf.net, for instance.
<acerimmer> astraljava: Consider my vote = YES!  Ardour is WAY too much for my modest podcasting/youtube video needs.
<astraljava> I don't know what will happen. If I hazard a guess, I'd say it'll be in.
<ailo> Audacity is the most used FOSS audio editor in the world. It would be silly not to include something as big and widely used as that
<artao> audacity = yes for me too
<artao> :)
<astraljava> ailo: Yeah, and I don't really know why it isn't in. But then, I don't really use those apps.
<ailo> Out of all the audio apps that are available to US, only vlc is most widely used
<ailo> And vlc is of course not installed by default
<ailo> The top two are 1.videolan, 2.audacity
<astraljava> Yep. Legalities...
<ailo> I don't think there's any legal issues with vlc
<ailo> I don't have non-free repos on my Debian install, and I have it
<ailo> ardour is probably another very popular application
<ailo> But, not as popular as audacity
<astraljava> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11002413&postcount=2
<astraljava> ailo: Could be that debian compiles vlc with stripped codecs and whathaveyou.
<ailo> astraljava: It can play mp3's but I'm not sure how that works
<acerimmer> somebody snuck in a proprietary codec...
<astraljava> Yeah well, if you read that thread a little further, it might be the case where the legality status is questionable, but not proven illegal (nor legal, as of yet).
<astraljava> Meaning no courtroom drama has been fought.
<acerimmer> oh happy day!  Just updated my virtual 11.10 US and there's the ffox!
<acerimmer> version 10
<astraljava> Cool. Just wish the force-feeding of FF would stop. There's some weird bug with that, for instance with Thunderbird, I had to tweak config in order for it to _ask which_ application I want to use for opening links. Before that, it'd give me firefox no matter what.
<astraljava> And I can't even count how many times I've set google-chrome as the preferred browser, and periodically (although not regularly) it gets reset.
<superuser_> astraljava- chrome and ffox seem to co-exist on my 10.04
<astraljava> Sure they co-exist. It's just the question of preferred (and in some cases the default) browser setting.
<astraljava> And this is Xubuntu|Ubuntu Studio 11.10 installations that I'm talking about.
<astraljava> 10.04 probably didn't have such issues, even in Xfce installations. I remember seeing there having been some changes to that just recently.
<mynameisdeleted> hi
<mynameisdeleted> I have a tascam us-800 sound-card which is absolutely noise-free when connected by usb to my macbook pro
<mynameisdeleted> but when plugged into my i7 overclocked desktop produces noise
<mynameisdeleted> I was wondering if a usb-to-optical-to-usb solution might fix this
<mynameisdeleted> or I might just be able to get away with  a cheaper external powered usb-hub solution
<mynameisdeleted> to try to seperate the sound-card from the computers power supply to reduce electric noise pickup
<ailo> mynameisdeleted: I believe it is the power that creates the noise
<mynameisdeleted> perhaps running jackd on a less noisy computer and using net-jackis best
<ailo> mynameisdeleted: Have you tried without the power supply?
<mynameisdeleted> the sound-card has to have a power-supply to work
<ailo> I meant for the laptop
<mynameisdeleted> if I shtu teh comptuer off the sound-card wont make noise turned all the way up with speakers all the way up
<mynameisdeleted> laptop produces no noise with or without
<mynameisdeleted> desktop produces noise
<mynameisdeleted> desktop has nice dual monitor and i7 gaming-grade cpu and 12GB ram
<ailo> I see. I misread
<mynameisdeleted> so it can run a lot more jack applications and give more screen realestate
<mynameisdeleted> do you know a good usb-optical-usb cable?
<mynameisdeleted> as card is independantly powered it doesnt need to produce power
<mynameisdeleted> I saw that usb1.1 can actually be converted both ways as an unpowered cable wihtout needing to bundle in copper
<mynameisdeleted> someone sells that
<mynameisdeleted> but its $850 for that to support usb2
<mynameisdeleted> necessary for 6 chanel 24-bit 96 khz
<ailo> I don't use usb devices myself
<ailo> I only had a noise problem on laptops, including macbook
<ailo> When using usb
<ailo> Not mine
<mynameisdeleted> I'm thinking that for an unpowered device I can cut the 5v cable on the usb which might be where most noise comes from
<mynameisdeleted> bluetooth over wireless might work too
<mynameisdeleted> or maybe a strong magnet around cable like a degouser
<mynameisdeleted> I've seen that used to block rf
<mynameisdeleted> http://diyparadise.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=124
<mynameisdeleted> that might work
<ailo> Could it be something to do with voltage on your MB?
<mynameisdeleted> if it is then a powered usb-hub as a proxy shoudl fix it
<mynameisdeleted> I think 1000w desktop power supplies and gaming graphcis cards just make noise
<mynameisdeleted> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=auE&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=np&q=usb+isolator&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=410608l412931l0l413123l14l14l0l2l2l2l128l1023l9.3l12l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&biw=1276&bih=673&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=8552679044683345821&sa=X&ei=O8gsT62bIOHF0QGx-_3lCg&ved=0CH4Q8wIwAg   that one looks nice
<mynameisdeleted> or this:   http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=auE&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=np&q=usb+isolator&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=410608l412931l0l413123l14l14l0l2l2l2l128l1023l9.3l12l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&biw=1276&bih=673&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=16474264055484199178&sa=X&ei=O8gsT62bIOHF0QGx-_3lCg&ved=0CHgQ8wIwAA
<Eximius> is ubuntu studio Super Cool?
<astraljava> What kind of a question is that? Of course it is.
<Eximius> :D
<Eximius> Can you guys help
<Eximius> gparted can't recognize my ntfs partitions
<astraljava> That's strange.
<Eximius> Yeah it is
<Eximius> fdisk sees it
<Eximius> kernel sees it
<astraljava> Do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<Eximius> I'm currently on the live cd
<astraljava> You can install it into the live session as well.
<Eximius> No I can't
<Eximius> software center broke
<Eximius> D:
<astraljava> Eximius: `sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g`
<Eximius> oh yay, cmdline :D
<Eximius> forgot linux had that
<Eximius> teehee
<astraljava> It's better to use it for support cases, cause pasting what happens is much much easier.
<Eximius> Well yeah
<Eximius> ntfs-3g is on the live cd
<Eximius> Man, ubuntu has come a long way
<astraljava> Hmmm... I gotta look up if such an issue is known.
<Eximius> in just 3 years
<Eximius> fucking great
<astraljava> Yes, yes it has.
<Eximius> Hell, I was going to install archlinux, but I might as well get ubuntustudio :D
<Eximius> astraljava: could it be that win7 is still locking the drive
<Eximius> I was sure to correctly shutdown windows
<Eximius> though
<Eximius> I was restarting the pc
<Eximius> so windows might have locked the drive?
<Eximius> how can I check that
<astraljava> Eximius: I have no idea. I have a dual boot setup, but I never use the NTFS side under Ubuntu. And in fact, I have booted into Windows only once (it's a work laptop, and I was told I need the Win installation for some rare test cases).
<astraljava> Looks like that issue is not very common, or then my google-fu just fails at the moment. You could try #ubuntu, as this doesn't seem to be a Studio-specific problem.
<Eximius> Yeah, probably the drive is locked by windows
<astraljava> Wait, which live cd are you on?
<Eximius> basicly windows locks the drive to protect itself from viruses
<Eximius> ubuntu 11.4 lts
<Eximius> i think
<astraljava> I wouldn't know.
<astraljava> Yeah ok, try the #ubuntu channel.
<Eximius> Yeah, that channel is useless
<astraljava> Oh?
<Eximius> I'll just restart my pc
<Eximius> btw
<Eximius> How is ubuntu studio super awesome
<Eximius> because I really don't know if I should use it
<astraljava> It just is. You will see, if you install it. :)
<astraljava> It's actually just a set of packages, a different desktop environment, and some branding.
<Eximius> So you always first buy the tickets to a plane and then think about the wondrous place you went to?
<astraljava> Some work has been done to enable a more working environment for audio recording and handling, etc.
<Eximius> astraljava: I thought there were some things about realtime kernel on ubuntustudio
<Eximius> yeah full jack
<astraljava> No realtime kernel anymore, but -lowlatency is going to be included.
<Eximius> awww
<astraljava> It'll be quite enough for 99.99% of users.
<astraljava> Realtime patches are not done for nearly most of kernel versions.
<astraljava> And they're difficult to maintain.
<astraljava> -lowlatency gets you almost there, with considerably easier maintenance.
<astraljava> ...for all versions of linux.
<Eximius> Hmm, well, ubuntustudio is super cool
<Eximius> But I think I'm still going to go with archlinux then
<astraljava> You're free to do as you please.
<Eximius> It's still nice to see a polished and creative environment done with linux :)
<Eximius> canonical is super cool
<astraljava> It provides a lot.
<Eximius> welp, cya
<astraljava> Later.
<Eximius> It seems that GParted doesn't support GPT?
<Monona> How do I boot into a crashed hard drive so that I can retrieve unsaved files?  Specifically, a recording project in Ardour on a computer running Lucid that crashed mid-recording.
<rhkfin> Hi there. Anyone with pointers how to capture video over firewire? I have two Texas Instrumets firewire cards and ~ubuntu studio 11.10 installed. dvgrab tells: 'no camera exists'. dmesg repeats these three lines (or actually only 2nd..)
<rhkfin> [  247.176047] firewire_core: rediscovered device fw1
<rhkfin> [  265.238657] firewire_ohci: node ID not valid, new bus reset in progress
<rhkfin> [  266.012297] firewire_core: skipped bus generations, destroying all nodes
<rhkfin> cards are 05:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [iOHCI-Lynx]
<rhkfin> 05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB12LV23 IEEE-1394 Controller
<rhkfin> I've been trying to read, search to find a solution and my best guess is that along with new firewire stack the support for old(?) hardware was dropped including my adapters. How do I know that?
<holstein> rhkfin: try as root to troubleshoot permissions
<holstein> try right in the GUI of something too and see what the errors are
<holstein> like kdenlive?
<rhkfin> holstein: Have tried as root and also with kino.
<rhkfin> Will check again
<holstein> rhkfin: i would google around and see how the hardware support is for the camera
<holstein> my cheapy camera just shows up as a hard drive
<rhkfin> holstein: I kind of thought that using FW worked as a standard and it'd not be dependent on camera. But will check that too.
<holstein> rhkfin: well, i can say FW works, and TI chips are the way to go
<rhkfin> "However, the camera has a USB Stream feature, in which you can stream from the tape through the USB cable to the computer, and transfer the video that way. " this is interesting!
<rhkfin> this too: "While reading the PDF manual found on Sony Support site, trust me, I found those golden words "USE ONLY 4PIN TO 4PIN i.Link Cable for Firewire connection." "
<rhkfin> I use 4 to 6 pin..
<holstein> i do too, but for audio... who knows
<holstein> seems as plausible as anything else at this point
<rhkfin> So I guess this is what kills it..
<rhkfin> The owner will bring a win laptop & 4-4 pin cable so at least I'll be able to capture but it'd be nice to be able to try it on Linux, not only get the job done..
<holstein> rhkfin: let us know
<holstein> we dont have very many ways to test that kind of thing
<rhkfin> right
<rhkfin> Should have a live cd to test on that laptop if it works.. let's see if I have the time..
<holstein> rhkfin: we have a live 12.04 version in the works
<holstein> you can try AVlinux though for now
<rhkfin> right..
<holstein> well, you might get away with a normal ubuntu live CD i suppose
<holstein> i always need/want so much audio software to test with
<rhkfin> by the way is it normal that studio 11.10 alt installer runs tasksel and lets me select what packages/package sets to install, or was it unetbootin that added that option? I've never faced that before and it also didn't work at all.. Had to install stuff manually in the end..
<ailo> rhkfin: That's a standard Ubuntu Studio thing
<rhkfin> using standard ubuntu live: openshot can't capture video -> need to install kino / kdenlive / dvgrab
<rhkfin> ailo: ok, thanks, didn't know.
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-05
<acerimmer> added 12.04 wallpapers @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/UserContributed#preview
<artao> g'day mateys
<artao> yar
<artao> query: What's the purpose of having PulseAudio installed? i understand having ALA and JACK
<artao> I ask because it seems PA is hijacking my keyboard volume knob .. it only controls PA volume, not system volume
<artao> spent HOURS yesterday playing with LADI/JACK/MIDI apps .. SO fricken cool!!! :D thx for distributing this all set up and working together!!
<artao> <3
<artao> i really need to get my hands on an external USB keyboard/MIDI controller tho .. playing the computer keyboard is a skill unto its own
<artao> i ask here 'cause I figure this whole ALSA/JACK/PA/MIDI setup is particular to US, and not applicable in Xubuntu or xfce IRC channels ..
<XartaoX> hai
<XartaoX> i'm the same guy as artao, just logged in now on my desktop .. on IRC on two machines, so i hafta have a different nick on this one
<XartaoX> anyhow
<XartaoX> about PulseAudio hijacking the volume knob on my keyboard ... can I fix this?
<XartaoX> if so, how?
<holstein> XartaoX: we have pulse installed because its arguably more "desktop" like to have pulse
<holstein> lots of ubuntustudio users may not use audio/JACK or production
<XartaoX> k
<holstein> we are discussing maybe going ALSA only, but that will likely not be this cycle
<holstein> there are several ways to address what you are trying to get at
<holstein> first... you can strip pulse out
<XartaoX> lay 'em on me :D
<holstein> you could also work on mapping the keyboard shortcuts
<holstein> you could also just open the mixer and deal with it
<XartaoX> k. where?
<holstein> XartaoX: you can do that several ways to
<XartaoX> yeah, that's what I've been doing ... PITA
<holstein> none of which are going to be "click here and type..."
<holstein> you can put a custom xorg.conf in place
<XartaoX> i guess partly i don't understand the diff. between PA and ALSA
<holstein> you could also look into a differnet volume control
<XartaoX> config files then
<holstein> XartaoX: pulse is kind of like JACK
<holstein> it runs ontop of ALSA
<holstein> if you'ld like more explanation than that, you'll have to find a pulse dev
<XartaoX> k
<holstein> there are pulse audio channels
<holstein> and also.. the #xubuntu channel
<holstein> im not saying you cant hang here and ask, but if you are running the latest ubuntustudio, that is xubuntu pretty much
<XartaoX> well ... i figure 'cause MS comes with all 3 together plus MIDI configured, it's best to ask in here :)
<holstein> you can go to #xubuntu and say "my keyboard volume knobs are not doing what i want in XFCE "
<holstein> XartaoX: MS?
<XartaoX> i guess I'm mostly OK with PA being controlled by the keyboard vol. knob ... except that it only goes thru a VERY limited range of volume adjustment
<XartaoX> barely makes any diff. actually, to the point of being near useless
<XartaoX> MS .... sorry ... US (ubuntu studio) heh
<XartaoX> damn fingers!! they're not finging right!!! ;) :P
<holstein> XartaoX: sure.. but we (i) deal mostly with audio production
<holstein> when i start JACK, pulse suspends, and i get to work :)
<XartaoX> hunh
<holstein> again, im not kicking you out, just trying to get you the help you need
<XartaoX> when I start LADI, it shows BOTH PA and std. audio in and out nodes ...
<XartaoX> i understand :) all good
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats new
<holstein> im not using 11.10, nor do i plan to
<holstein> i did test though, and im testing 12.04
<holstein> i have no interest in pulseaudio in my audio workstation
<XartaoX> when i download US, i didn't realize 11.10 was an intermediary release ... :(
<holstein> but, its going to simplify a lot of things having it there
<holstein> XartaoX: that ubuntu in general
<holstein> 10.04 and 12.04 are LTS.. long term support
<XartaoX> ah
<holstein> they are not really 'intermediary' or 'testing'
<XartaoX> will i have to completely re-install to move to 12.04 or will update 'just do it'
<holstein> they are just arguably more experimental, and not supported as long
<holstein> XartaoX: i usually test the upgrade to make sure its working on at least one machine, and then i do a fresh install
<holstein> XartaoX: do what you like... will it upgrade? sure.. i find, best case an upgrade takes 5 hours
<holstein> i can reinsall in like 20 minutes
<XartaoX> whoa
<holstein> OK.. i gotta run.. i have a concert in 30 minutes :)
<XartaoX> cool
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians if you get lonely
<XartaoX> have fun!! break a leg (or tooth, or finger) ;)
<XartaoX> ummm
<XartaoX> ok .. why can't i start bash?
<astraljava> XartaoX: What are you doing, and can you pastebin any errors?
<XartaoX> i chose 'run program' from the applications menu, entered bash, and nothing happened
<astraljava> Oh.
<astraljava> Yeah, that's something you run in a terminal.
<XartaoX> i also tried bash from a terminal emulator, and nothing happened
<astraljava> HEheh. :)
<XartaoX> i thought bash opened a command line shell ?
<astraljava> You had already bash running when you opened the terminal.
<XartaoX> i've got term 0.4.8 runing
<XartaoX> aha .. it does that automatically then?  I open a term I AM running bash?
<astraljava> bash is the shell, without which you can't do anything in the terminal at all.
<XartaoX> understood :D thx
<astraljava> No worries.
<XartaoX> can anyone recommend to me a VNC app I can use to connect to my win xp machine? it's running TightVNC, but it's my understanding that that matters not
<XartaoX> support for dual-head is requred, as it's my media server and is hooked up to my TV as the second display
<XartaoX> also, is Xinerama compatible with US ?
<astraljava> XartaoX: Don't know about VNC, but if you get dual-head working in any other *buntu, you'll get it for Studio.
<XartaoX> i've got dual head working, in extended mode, but I have to run grandr to reconfigure every time i reboot
<XartaoX> which, to be fair, isn't often
<XartaoX> ;)
<XartaoX> on a related note .... when i went to sleep i set my machine to 'suspend', and when i woke up and tapped the spacebar it didn't come back up ... i had to reboot
<XartaoX> should i use 'hibernate' instead? ... on win i just hit 'sleep'
<astraljava> XartaoX: suspend/resume errors usually are due to usage of proprietary graphics/other drivers. Are you using some?
<XartaoX> ummm ... don't think so
<astraljava> XartaoX: Also, `apt-cache search vnc` gives a lot of hits, so experiment with anything there.
<astraljava> XartaoX: Ok, let me find some info for debugging the problem.
<XartaoX> i was JUST looking that stuff up ... I'm using the standard installed driver for ATI x600
<astraljava> XartaoX: I'll also check out how to find the persistent settings with the usage of grandr, I presume it command xrandr in the back, but let's see.
<XartaoX> NOT using the Catalyst driver (which, i learned, does NOT support the ATI x series)
<XartaoX> re: vnc ... exactly LOTS of hits ... which one to choose?
<XartaoX> ;) lol
<astraljava> XartaoX: Have a go with this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<XartaoX> ja, grandr is a graphical frontend to randr
<XartaoX> thx
<astraljava> XartaoX: Here is a good thread re: making [g|x]randr settings persistent: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112186
<XartaoX> again, thx
<XartaoX> hmmm ... i don't HAVE (or can't find) and xorg.conf
<XartaoX> here's my directory for /etc/X11
<XartaoX> freeman@ubuntu:/etc/X11$ ls -l
<XartaoX> total 72
<XartaoX> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2012-02-03 15:38 app-defaults
<XartaoX> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2012-02-03 15:37 cursors
<XartaoX> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    18 2012-02-03 15:34 default-display-manager
<XartaoX> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  4096 2012-02-03 15:33 fonts
<XartaoX> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17394 2009-12-03 04:56 rgb.txt
<XartaoX> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    13 2012-02-03 15:37 X -> /usr/bin/Xorg
<XartaoX> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 2012-02-03 15:37 xinit
<XartaoX> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2011-10-05 17:29 xkb
<XartaoX> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   709 2010-04-01 06:19 Xreset
<XartaoX> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2012-02-03 17:37 Xreset.d
<XartaoX> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2012-02-03 17:37 Xresources
<XartaoX> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3730 2011-08-26 00:13 Xsession
<XartaoX> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2012-02-03 17:37 Xsession.d
<XartaoX> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   265 2008-07-01 12:41 Xsession.options
<XartaoX> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   601 2012-02-03 15:34 Xwrapper.config
<XartaoX> ererr .... ok, wide mode output
<XartaoX> freeman@ubuntu:/etc/X11$ ls
<XartaoX> app-defaults             fonts    xinit   Xreset.d    Xsession.d
<XartaoX> cursors                  rgb.txt  xkb     Xresources  Xsession.options
<XartaoX> default-display-manager  X        Xreset  Xsession    Xwrapper.config
<XartaoX> freeman@ubuntu:/etc/X11$ ^C
<astraljava> Whee!
<XartaoX> sorry
<astraljava> !paste | XartaoX
<ubottu> XartaoX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<XartaoX> aha
<astraljava> There is no xorg.conf when the display settings are auto-probed.
<XartaoX> aha
<astraljava> But you can still create it, it'll be used if there is one.
<XartaoX> aha!!
<XartaoX> ... apparently gotta install pastebinit ... and it's done ...
<XartaoX> ummmmmm ..... read the man page, read the --help .... soooooo .... how do i pastebinit  a few lines from my console?
<XartaoX> would I do a " ls | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com " ???
<XartaoX> and then it goes directly here?
<astraljava> $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<astraljava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830434/
<XartaoX> ok ... i did the command i asked about above, and it gave me an output of ...
<XartaoX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830435/
<XartaoX> i seeee how that works now :D
<XartaoX> learnin and learnin ;)
<astraljava> Yep, seemed to work just fine.
<XartaoX> hmmm ... arandr let me save my layout .... it saved it to $HOME/.screenlayout/arandr.output.sh
<XartaoX> the filename is my own ... arandr added the .sh
<XartaoX> will THAT set my desktop to dual head extended display on reboot?
<XartaoX> i'm confused .. XD
<XartaoX> grandr won't let me save anything, just change it ... ... i just now read that grandr is meant for a gnome environment
<XartaoX> however, i remember i tried arandr before grandr, and it wouldn't let me drag my secondary display away from my primary
<XartaoX> AFTER using grandr to set my dual-head to extended mode, i can now drag my screens around just fine in arandr
<XartaoX> XD
<XartaoX> !!! XD !!!!
<astraljava> I have a script I run everytime my extended monitor is connected, so yes, I would assume that one is like it. However, I just experimented with xrandr myself, so am not sure what output arandr gives ya. Of course, you could pastebinit.
<XartaoX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830465/
<XartaoX> i DO however notice there's nothing in there regarding refresh rate ... my primary monitor can do 75Hz at 1280x1024 .. the secondary only 60Hz at the same rez
<XartaoX> that's a VERY minor concern tho
<astraljava> I somehow seem to recall only CRTs being pickier about refresh rates. Could be wrong, though.
<XartaoX> ja ... the 60Hz one is an older CRT (viewsonic A70) .. my primary is an LCD
<XartaoX> crts can be damaged irreparably by setting the refresh too high
<astraljava> Right.
<astraljava> $ xrandr --help
<astraljava> usage: xrandr [options] where options are:
<astraljava> <snip> -r <rate> or --rate <rate> or --refresh <rate>
<astraljava> Weird, where did the extra linefeeds go?
<astraljava> Well anyway, -r or --rate or --refresh  are the options for setting the refresh rates.
<XartaoX> ok ... I'm working on getting my computer to come out of suspend via usb keyboard or mouse
<XartaoX> i've gotten as far as reading /proc/acpi/wakeup
<XartaoX> i tried echo USB0 > /proc/acpi/wakeup ... permission denied
<XartaoX> i tried the same command prepended with sudo ... permission denied
<XartaoX> <sigh> how do i get permission to alter this file?
<XartaoX> ummmm ... does US not include a simple GUI text editor?
<holstein> XartaoX: ?
<holstein> gedit *was* in there
<holstein> leafpad is xubuntu's text editor AFAIK
<holstein> sudo apt-get install gedit
<holstein> gksudo gedit /proc/acpi/wakeup
<holstein> we are looking at GUI and CLI text editors in 12.04 to make sure they are there and they work
<astraljava> Yep, 11.10 was missing a GUI editor, IIRC.
<astraljava> XartaoX: prepending `echo USB0 > /proc/acpi/wakeup` doesn't work, as sudo only affects the `echo FOO` part, not the redirection. You should use `echo FOO | sudo tee -a BAZ`, or get to a root prompt with `sudo -i`.
<astraljava> XartaoX: But beware, with root privileges, you can do a lot of damage if not being careful.
<astraljava> So, double, or better yet, triple-check everything you're about to do.
<holstein> yeah. sudo undo doesnt work in most cases ;)
<XartaoX> i c
<astraljava> Would be an interesting concept, implementing undo in bash. :)
<XartaoX> and i back out of root prompt with 'exit' ?
<astraljava> Yes, or Ctrl + D.
<XartaoX> cool. that worked. now to see if i can come out of suspend with kb or mouse
<XartaoX> brb
<XartaoX> hopefully ;)
<artao> nope
<artao> no wake up
<artao> gotta reboot
<artao> <sigh>?
<holstein> with linux, you really hae to choose your battles :)
<holstein> have*
<artao> i enabled USB0 thru USB3
<artao> i'll just try to enable everything
<artao> i really really kinda need suspend ... well .. 'need' ... strongly desire let's say ;)
<holstein> well, you have suspend, you just really want it to wakd up via USB
<holstein> i would check the bios
<artao> it's worked prior to instaling US fine .. even runing off Live USB or dvd
<artao> so it ain't the BIOS
<holstein> with XFCE?
<holstein> maybe thats the deal.. if you are new to XFCE
<holstein> again, i would be asking in #xubuntu.. those guys are great
<astraljava> Seconded.
<artao> k
<artao> hmmm ... not with xfce i guess
<XartaoX> so i'll ask over in #xubuntu
<XartaoX> :D
<XartaoX> AND I'll continue reading the "how to debug suspend" linky y'allz gave me earlier
<XartaoX> :D
<XartaoX> ... i guess full reboot really IS pretty quick
<XartaoX> also, it turns out i CAN change my scree layout with arandr ... ... as well as grandr
<XartaoX> arandr lets me save settings tho
<XartaoX> now i just need to get the system to USE those settings on reboot
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-28
<cfhowlett> any kdenlive users here?  It's crashing on *render* in 12.10
<xrs> try changeing what codecs its encoding in?
<xrs> i know openshot crashes if you use certain codecs
<cfhowlett> xrs, thanks. the original query was from #ubuntu and he's gone.
<plover> I am having a very odd problem with the Ubuntu Studio desktop which I'm not even quite sure how to describe. When I boot, a previous session is being restored. However, the desktop is mostly nonfunctional.  No windows have a top title bar, and many of them have their menu bar glued into the desktop taskbar.  So far I haven't even been able to get a terminal window that I can use. I can't get rid of the session by rebooting.
<raven> hi
<raven> how to find the best settings for less xruns in jack?
<xrs> i personally dont know but you could also try in #jack or #opensourcemusicians
<a> anyone use VVVV here?
<Guest20091> anyone use VVVV here?
<NoTchTesT> so no VVVV user here?
<xrs> not me
<NoTchTesT> but any cinelerra here?
<NoTchTesT> user
<xrs> so far i just use openshot and blender
<NoTchTesT> hows blender, openshot isnt mine
<NoTchTesT> aaa
<NoTchTesT> blender i meant
<NoTchTesT> openshot is too simple
<xrs> cant argue with ya there
<xrs> blender is more for 3D modeling and special effects
<NoTchTesT> yep
<NoTchTesT> but i cant find something like final cut
<zequence> NoTchTesT: Try kdenlive
<NoTchTesT> hi zequence
<zequence> NoTchTesT: Keep a look out for Lightworks. No releases yet though
<NoTchTesT> and what for audio?
<zequence> What sort of audio?
<NoTchTesT> ardour?
<NoTchTesT> kinda Nuendo or Pro Tools
<zequence> Ardour is a multitrack recording Daw, so a bit like those, yes
<NoTchTesT> for video sync
<NoTchTesT> Xjadeo + Ardour?
<zequence> I have no experience in that. I'm mainly into audio
<NoTchTesT> aha
<NoTchTesT> ive cinelerra
<NoTchTesT> but ./configure doesnt work for me
<NoTchTesT> to install
<zequence> NoTchTesT: You mean, building it?
<zequence> NoTchTesT: You're probably missing build dependencies
<zequence> NoTchTesT: Have you tried this PPA? https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa
<hierro59> join #studiolibre
<hierro59> Hi
<hierro59> UbuntuStudio en español?
<Unit193> !es | hierro59
<ubottu> hierro59: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<NoTchTesT> looking for audio/video software any idea?
<NoTchTesT> sync, edit, etc...
<gartral> NoTchTesT: what are you looking to do? just basic edits, or a "complete suite"?
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-29
<gartral> NoTchTesT: if your looking for just basic, quick edits, clip a bad segment, re-align audio to video, that sort of stuff.. I recommend OpenShot, it's not very featureful, but it's pretty good
<NoTchTesT> complete one
<NoTchTesT> gartral
<gartral> NoTchTesT: take a look at Cinelerra.. it's got a hell of a learning curve, but it's very powerful, if not very "pretty"
<FloatingGoat> is there any way to get like 4 rakaracks
<FloatingGoat> going
<FloatingGoat> and only certain fequencys go to each
<FloatingGoat> so I can get tone to midi to play chords
<FloatingGoat> lol
<Len-nb> Try with jackrack and some filter plugins.
<sirriffsalot> Which irc-chat program would you recommend for simple, easy use, minimalistic space-usage and automatically connects to so an so channel?
<FloatingGoat> sirriffsalot: quasselll
<sirriffsalot> FloatingGoat, thanks! What do you think of the ootb xchat?
<sirriffsalot> Ootb in terms of ubuntu studio that is
<FloatingGoat> out of the box?
<sirriffsalot> FloatingGoat, yeah
<FloatingGoat> well i dont know
<FloatingGoat> out of the box xchat is very basic, I had to get help on how to do certain things like saving channels and nicks etc
<FloatingGoat> quassell just does i
<FloatingGoat> it*
<FloatingGoat> its very user friendly
<sirriffsalot> FloatingGoat, goodie. So what makes you use xchat? If you are
<FloatingGoat> Im not using anything
<FloatingGoat> but if I were it would be quassell
<sirriffsalot> You're just on the web?
<sirriffsalot> in the web* is more appropriate perhaps ;D
<FloatingGoat> yeah haha
<FloatingGoat> ill brb
<FloatingGoat> there
<FloatingGoat> now im good
<sirriffsalot> Welcome back
<sirriffsalot> Hehe
<FloatingGoat> im on quassel now
<sirriffsalot> Why haha
<FloatingGoat> idk
<sirriffsalot> Why does the start menu contain two launchers for Brasero (Video Production and Media Playback)?
<xrs> idiot proofing my guess. you can use Main Menu (alacarte) to change that if you wish
<tuples> ug, Ladi system tray doesn't seem to like starting a studio when jackd is or was running >.>
<tuples> works if I kill jackd though
<tuples> which is functional, so I'll take it
<Len-nb> sirriffsalot, I think Brassero is on more than one menu because it fits two workflows.
<sirriffsalot> Len-nb, yeah.. figured as much, felt somehow insulted by it though, hehe
<Len-nb> I can inderstand.
<Len-nb> There have been a few times though I have installed new software and made 4 or 5 tries looking for the thing in the menu.
<Len-nb> tuples, jackd or jackdbus?
<Len-nb> Laditray probably is trying to start jackdbus, it can't if jackd is running
<sirriffsalot> Len-nb, I see. But the same applies to the interminable links to the ubuntu software center in the out of the box ubuntu studio 12.10..
<sirriffsalot> Len-nb, I mean.. come on?
<sirriffsalot> Len-nb, they are in every single category! Haha
<Len-nb> Each of them shows software relevant to the place where it is.
<Len-nb> Even with a DVD sized ISO we can't include all the SW we want people to know about.
<sirriffsalot> Really, I did not notice that.. Either way it is a tad bit too much in my opinion. At least I can remove it:)
<Len-nb> Not every category, all ours though.
<Len-nb> (plus office)
<sirriffsalot> Len-nb, by the way, if I try to start jackd2 right after login it goes without a hitch, but if I have been using flash, vlc, or something like that, it fails. Is there any script you recommend I run to kill any process(es) that would prevent jackd from starting?
<Len-nb> That is a pulseaudio bug. Fix is on the way. Are you using qjackctl to start jack?
<Len-nb> (there is a workaround)
<sirriffsalot> Qjackctl
<sirriffsalot> But I've removed everything pulseaudio.. hehe
<sirriffsalot> I stick to alsa
<sirriffsalot> Hmm.. I am still seeing a pulseaudio o.O
<Len-nb> Then I am not sure. Maybe GS doesn't release the device.
<sirriffsalot> How could this be?
<sirriffsalot> If I do $ ps -A that is
<Len-nb> :)
<sirriffsalot> Aaah
<sirriffsalot> The gstreamer plugin
<Len-nb> If PA is running that is it.
<Len-nb> The GS plugin should release as soon as it is finished it's stream
<sirriffsalot> Well it's curious.. I've removed the audio server..
<sirriffsalot> What the hell..
<Len-nb> PA respawns
<sirriffsalot> Pulseaudio is installed
<sirriffsalot> I removed it!
<sirriffsalot> This is spooky
<sirriffsalot> I recently did this though http://jackaudio.org/routing_flash
<sirriffsalot> Would any of those packages include the re-installation of pulseaudio?
<cfhowlett> sirriffsalot, sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio*
<sirriffsalot> cfhowlett, yeah.. was considering it. But now that things work as long as I can get jack up and running.. would this create other problems?
<Len-nb> sirriffsalot, There is a work around for that problem if you like.
<cfhowlett> sirriffsalot, jack calls on PA for quite a few things so I'd think twice before purging/removing
<sirriffsalot> Yeah, if I just kill the pulseaudio process I can start jackd
<tuples> Len-nb: jackd and jackdbus are running
<Lumpy> can't he just kill it in jack?
<Lumpy> irc, that is what i did
<sirriffsalot> Len-nb, what would that be? add the killall pulseaudio -9 command on the start of qjackctl?
<tuples> I kill jackd, then start it in ladi with start studio
<tuples> which seems to work
<tuples> pulse audio configs set jack jack_out and in as default sinks
<Len-nb> No. in the second tab there is room for scripts.
<Len-nb> the one that runs just before jack starts can be:
<Len-nb> pasuspender -- sleep 5 &
<Len-nb> Makes pulse give up the port long enough that jack can grab it.
<Lumpy> hmm
<Lumpy> would that maybe explain why i have issues trying to patch calf plugins into the signalflow when i launch jack?
<Lumpy> i don't run any script and simple don't enable the dbus
<sirriffsalot> Len-nb, would you mind explaining that command in a little more detail?
<Len-nb> What part are you missing?
<Len-nb> pasuspender tells PA to release all the HW ports while it runs whatever is after the --
<Len-nb> sleep 5 runs for 5 sec (1 is enough on my setup)
<Len-nb> during that time jackdbus starts and is able to grab the ports it wants.
<Len-nb> Then pasuspender quits and pulse tries to grab whatever ports are available
<Len-nb> the ports jack has are not available
<Len-nb> as soon as jack stops and releases the ports it has pulse grabs them.
<Len-nb> Oh, and the & tells pasuspender to run background so jackdbus can start in FG.
<Lumpy> len would there be anything i could do to maybe get jack rack and/or calf to work nice with idjc and jack?
<Lumpy> anytime i try and run them and patch them in i get all skippy and such
<Len-nb> Should just work...
<Lumpy> that is what i thought
<Len-nb> Hmmm
<Lumpy> maybe just my resource deprived machine then
<Len-nb> Could be.
<Len-nb> Have you watched cpu use with top?
<Len-nb> The % in the jack window is just DSP not the whole machine cpu use.
<Lumpy> my cpu use is almost always through the roof when i try that sf
<Lumpy> not too bad with just jackd and idjc
<Lumpy> but as soon as i add jackrack or calf... whamo
<Len-nb> What machine?
<Lumpy> P4 dual core 2.4 GHz on a waspd65 mobo with 2GB RAM
<Lumpy> pretty old
<Len-nb> That should work though.
<Len-nb> What plugin are you using in jackrack?
<Lumpy> i forget the command to check the kernel
<Lumpy> i think it is the lowlatency though
 * Len-nb has a 10 year old P4 2.4g machine.
<Len-nb> uname -a
<Lumpy> nope generic kernel
<cfhowlett> Len-nb, feel free to upgrade that box any day now!
<Len-nb> I have mixed 16 tracks so far with no problem... why spend money?
<Lumpy> len, don't recall specifically but was trying compressors
<Lumpy> and it didn't seem to matter
<Lumpy> any compressor and it did the same with calf
<Len-nb> I haven't played with compressors much
<Len-nb> Mostly I have done eq, reverb and box emulation.
<Lumpy> reverb seems to work just fine
<Lumpy> more or less, just looking for a compressor to save a step post processing with the live streams
<Lumpy> but not too pressing, the G5 does the post production in about 30% less time
<Len-nb> Most of the effects I add are for mixdown not tracking, so I set the latency higher.
<Len-nb> (-p 1024)
<Lumpy> i use this one with audacity for post production work
<Len-nb> I track at -p 64
<Lumpy> http://theaudacitytopodcast.com/chriss-dynamic-compressor-plugin-for-audacity/
<Lumpy> just don't try the bass boost in it
<Len-nb> How could you not use it... OK.
<Lumpy> the developer is no more and, as of the last release, the bass boost was experimental
<Len-nb> kids to bed brb
<Len-nb> what latency are you using?
<Len-nb> (in jack)
<Lumpy> whatever the default is
<Lumpy> i end up with 46.4 msec according to jackqt
<Len-nb> I think 1024... sounds bout right
<Lumpy> yup
<Lumpy> just opened it
<Lumpy> that is frames/period
<Len-nb> Yes
<Lumpy> realtime enabled
<Len-nb> does jack tell you it actually started RT?
 * Len-nb doesn't remember if jack can start RT with a generic kernel or not.
<Lumpy> JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10
<Lumpy> Jack: Create non RT thread
<sirriffsalot> Len-nb, sounds reasonable :) thanks for explaining!
<Lumpy> sirriffsalot: len rawks don't he
<Len-nb>  JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 77 is what I get
<Len-nb> Np
<Len-nb> Hope it helps.
<sirriffsalot> Lumpy, haven't heard his music, if any, but he sure is helpful and thorough :)
<Lumpy> well i haven't heard his music either
<Len-nb> Mostly quiet.
<Lumpy> but thanks to him and others here
<Lumpy> people can hear my stream
<Lumpy> :)
<Len-nb> The last bit I did had no drums even.
<Len-nb> I am i bit more rowdy on stage though.
<Len-nb> I enjoy the interaction between players and audience.
<Len-nb> I find it hard to translate that to studio.
<Lumpy> maybe i just didn't try the right compressor
<Lumpy> jack says it is rolling in RT
<Lumpy> i dunno len... seems fine now
<Lumpy> running jackrack, two meterbridge, idjc, and only at 22%
<Len-nb> Are you running pulse bridged in?
<Lumpy> running calf compressor LADSPA, tried SC4, SC3 at different times during this chat and the most i have hit is 26 %
<Lumpy> no
<Len-nb> Or any audio from pulse?
<Lumpy> i haven't tried that since holstein and you suggested killing it via dbus
<Lumpy> i have no idea what i am doing different than on the previous attempts
<Len-nb> OK, how are you adding ... I have forgotten whats called again
<Len-nb> the program you use instead of skype
<Lumpy> that wouldn't be it
<Lumpy> it is teamspeak 3
<Lumpy> and i pull that in via another machine through my eternal mixer
<Len-nb> ya that. I wouldn't think it would be just whatever you use to get into jack.
<Lumpy> so as far as sf goes it is just line in
<Len-nb> Ah.
<Lumpy> although i would like to get that patched in as voip eventually
<Len-nb> Good way to save cpu.
<Lumpy> also is there any way to get jackdmp anymore?
<Lumpy> or jack2
<Lumpy> something for multiprocessors?
<Len-nb> jack2 = jackdmp
<Len-nb> jack2 uses one thread for audio and two more for other things.
<Lumpy> cpu went up to 32% when i connected to the stream but that is still nothing significant
<Lumpy> nice to see it can work but i sure would like to know why it didn't on the previous two attempts
<Lumpy> no xruns or anything this time
 * Lumpy turns on logging
<Lumpy> the DSP load isn't even 10 %
<Lumpy> 0 xruns in 15 minutes of rolling (not all of those minutes connected to the stream)
<Lumpy> not that being connected to the stream should really matter
<Lumpy> it is behaving nothing like it did on my last two attempts
<Len-nb> I'm less than 20% Streaming your audio from internet->audacious->pulse->jack->compressor-jack out.
<Len-nb> latency 16ms
<Len-nb> atom powered netbook running at 800mhz most of the time.
<Lumpy> 6.34 msec according to status here
<Lumpy> i am not connected to the remote server but that should be mute
<Len-nb> my internal sound interface can't go that low.
<Len-nb> -p128 is as low as jack will start.
<Lumpy> i am going line in --> meterbridge -->jackrack --> meterbridge--> idjc
<Lumpy> and i am using a SB live PCI for my card
<Lumpy> i dunno
<Lumpy> it seems just fine now
<Lumpy> maybe it knows when i am live.. heh
<Lumpy> and looking at the meters, listening through the cans, the compressor is deffinitely working
<Lumpy> looks like you solve another problem for me len
<Lumpy> how did you do that?
<Len-nb> haven't the faintest.
<Lumpy> how do i save this as a session?
<Lumpy> i never did figure that one out yet
<Lumpy> i never wanted another compressor until they changed idjc around
<Len-nb> I have never been that good with sessions either
<Len-nb> I am surprised IDJC doesn't support plugins natively.
<Len-nb> I guess they feel they don't need to with all the stuff jack supports.
<Lumpy> it had compression in some of the older builds
<Lumpy> a nice one actually
<Lumpy> i think i might use patchage to save the setup
<Lumpy> it is all there nice and perty when i launch it
<Len-nb> Sounds good.
<Lumpy> that might not work either though
<Lumpy> with the way meter bridge launches
<Lumpy> but it will give me a nice schematic
<Lumpy> oh boy... now i am getting excited
<Lumpy> if i can keep the load this low
<Len-nb> jack.plumbing might work.
<Lumpy> i can pull my DX7 and DR5 into it
<Lumpy> never heard of jack.plumbing
<Lumpy> is that in by default or do i need to add it
<Len-nb> jack.plumbing comes with jack.tools.
<Len-nb> have to add it.
<Lumpy> my GF is going to kill you len.. since you fixed this you know i am not going to bed anytime soon
<Lumpy> :P
<Len-nb> it runs as a deamon and connects things according to a rules file.
<Len-nb> uses regular expressions for matching.
<Lumpy> synaptic or terminal to add
<Len-nb> either... sudo apt-get install jack.tools
<Len-nb> I figured it must be getting late over there.
<Lumpy> she is already passed out
<Lumpy> she didn't make it through the news even
<Len-nb> after midnight....
<Lumpy> she had her hand amputated and suffers bad from phantom pains
<Lumpy> she was having a bad night tonight
<Lumpy> 1 am in two minutes
<Len-nb> I have heard of that.
<Lumpy> installing tools via synaptic
<Len-nb> My Yf is taking nursing right now sees a lot of things.
<Lumpy> i was a medic.. i saw more than enough
<Len-nb> She has been doing volunteer at the hospital for years
<Len-nb> I can imagine
<Lumpy> wait, you have autotune in studio now?
 * Lumpy is gonna be a singer now.. heh
<Lumpy> so how do i launch tools?
<Len-nb> For about three releases at least
<Len-nb> tools are all commandline.
<Len-nb> type jack. and then hit tab for a list
<Lumpy> well that is one of the down sides of studio... all the menus, you can just miss stuff
<Lumpy> not a complaint, just sayin
<Len-nb> I agree though.
<Len-nb> Just think, without qjackctl, jack itself is CLI too.
<Lumpy> nice... what is .dl, and .udp
<Len-nb> .udp doesn't work well use netjack instead
<Len-nb> dl dsp loader
<Lumpy> i am giong to have to read up on these tools a bit
<Len-nb> man jack.dl
<Lumpy> looks like i need to create a config file or two before i can run plumbing
<Len-nb> yes.
<Len-nb> maybe another day...   ;)
<Lumpy> yeah, i will likely bork it if i try it in my current state
<Lumpy> but, this looks like the exact ticket i want
<Lumpy> i am going to put a postit on the monitor (screen) to remember to export my package list
<Lumpy> looking at the man for plumbing though
<Len-nb> if you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntustudio.raring
<Len-nb> it will show you what we add on purpose.
<Len-nb> Some of those things pull in other packages we don't expect.
<Lumpy> the only thing that i see as any type of challenge would be the way meter bridge names each meter by it's process
<Lumpy> but i am sure that is not much of a challenge
<Len-nb> That is what regular expesions are for.
<Len-nb> they allow you to spec a part of the name instead of all of it.
<Lumpy> yeah but i am running two instances
<Lumpy> the only way i tell em apart is by PID
<Len-nb> use meterbridge -n first
<Len-nb> and -n second
<Len-nb> type meterbridge --help
 * Lumpy puts n00b hat on
<Lumpy> i wonder if i can do the same in idjc
<Len-nb> (invalid but it prints usage anyway.)
<Len-nb> man meterbridge works too
<Lumpy> i just discovered that myself
<Lumpy> isn't cli a lovely thing?
<Lumpy> and i already answered another quesiton i was going to ask
 * Len-nb started linux on slackware .8 or so al cli
<Lumpy> i used to have a tshirt that said real hackers don't use mice
<Lumpy> i still have one somewhere that says i void warrneties
<Lumpy> wth is a jellyfish phase meter?
<Len-nb> ??
<Lumpy> one of the meterbridge options
<Lumpy> and if meterbridge can do ppm why did i install jmeter
<Lumpy> or wait did i on this machine
<Len-nb> ys but ?? anyway, IDK
<Len-nb> Does -c 4 give 4 meters?
<Lumpy> i am missing something when i type the command
<Lumpy> type literally what you want me to try
<Lumpy> or maybe we have to define each meter in the column
<Len-nb> Ya, the default command line is:
<Len-nb> /usr/bin/meterbridge -t vu alsa_pcm:playback_1 alsa_pcm:playback_2
<Lumpy> nice
<Lumpy> real totally awesome nice!
<Lumpy> i almost shouted loud enough to wake the kid and GF
<Len-nb> so if you were to spec the the connections you wanted on the command line it should connect on start
<Len-nb> Start with that number of meters
<Len-nb> -c 2 would put 4 meters in two columns of two meters I think
<Lumpy> len you rawk
<Lumpy> thank you so much
<Lumpy> and i can start it with ppm
<Lumpy> so if i get the plumbing set up right... it would not take much to do a script shortcut right on the desktop to launch the entire kit and kaboodle
<Lumpy> i bet ya i could launch idjc, meters, jack and even the folders i use to pull audio files from all in one shot
<Lumpy> and you are dead on with the -c
<Len-nb> try meterbridge -c 2 -t vu -n mybridge alsa_pcm:playback_1 alsacm:playback_2 alsa_pcm:playback_3 alsa_pcm:playback_4
<Len-nb> you prolly have
<Lumpy> and so long as i set the plumbing up right, it would solve any PID issues and have the meters set where i want em
<Lumpy> nicer yet
<Lumpy> you really want me to shout and wake the kid eh?
<Lumpy> :P
<Len-nb> ;-)
<Len-nb> On linux audio user there are a couple of blind guys who record music all CLI
<Len-nb> They use nama
<Len-nb> (LAU is a mailing list)
<Lumpy> how do i sign up for that one
<Len-nb> I have learnt a lot from LAU
<Lumpy> i get a few audacity centric mailing list ones
<Lumpy> you know, if i brush up on the cli, i bet you it would be pretty simple to launch everything, on the right workspace even, with one shell script
<Len-nb> http://lists.linuxaudio.org/listinfo/linux-audio-user
<Len-nb> I don't know if xfce is good with doing the workspace thing. xvwm (I think) does
<Lumpy> i have had no issues with the workspaces in xfce
<Len-nb> I don't know if you can set up for certain apps to start in certain workspaces
<Lumpy> i usually launch the jack stuff on one, set the meters to always on top and always on visble, and idjc and folders on another (I have two screens per workspace and four workspaces total)
<Lumpy> well that would be easy enough to work about,
<Lumpy> just do two short cuts
<Lumpy> launch one
<Lumpy> switch workspaces, and launch the second
<Lumpy> as long as the first one launches jackd
<Len-nb> fvwm (not xvwm) lets you default an app to always start in one workspace.
<Lumpy> it should be seamless
<Len-nb> Ya.
<Lumpy> is fvwm installed with studio by default
<Len-nb> No, fvwm is old school.
<Lumpy> i have been autolaunching xfce since the day after i installed this 12.04 build
<Lumpy> kk
<Len-nb>  before the first kde or gnome.
<Lumpy> so if i installed it would it show as one of the options in the menu
<Lumpy> wait is that what fedora uses?
<Len-nb> There is still active development on fvwm. But I don't know if it would even see the system menu.
<Len-nb> fedora prolly uses kde.
<Lumpy> well i could still launch into terminal and just launch it there though
<Lumpy> that is one of the nice things about nix
<Lumpy> you can really tweak it
<Lumpy> i haven't used fedora in ages
<Lumpy> nor slackware for that matter
<Len-nb> I never really wormed up to redhat.
<Lumpy> currently i use mint, debian, lubuntu, xubuntu, tango and studio
<Len-nb> I ran slackware from .8 to 12
<Lumpy> i think 9 is about where i left slack
<Lumpy> and no, i did not care for redhat or BSD much
<Lumpy> but they are great for servers
<Len-nb> I was running SW on my server, but it is now ubuntu.
<Lumpy> the only time i ever played with BSD was for a server in fact, for a church i attended
<Lumpy> i like ubuntu server, though i still get lost in it because, until october, we used centos
<Len-nb> our church doesn't do much with the internet
<Len-nb> The pastor is facebook happy :P
 * Len-nb doesn't use facebook
<Lumpy> so even with us opening and closing and opening and closing all those meters
<Lumpy> opening and closing all those compressors
<Lumpy> 1 hour and 27 minutes rolling
<Lumpy> 4 xruns total
<Len-nb> I have more than that
<Lumpy> the largest .095 msec
 * Lumpy would still like to know what we fixed
<Len-nb> My wireless gives me about 1 xrun per minute
<Len-nb> If I unload the kernel module for my wireless I have no xruns.
<Len-nb> No internet or chat either :)
<Lumpy> if i load the nvidia kernel, which i don't think we can anymore, i would have gobs and gobs of em
<Len-nb> Gotts go, time to spend time with my wife.   :D
<Lumpy> but arandr seems to work just fine without em anymore
<Lumpy> i gotta get some sleep but i will let you know how this works out
<Len-nb> thanks
<Lumpy> from what i see it is going to be great
<Len-nb> bye
<Lumpy> thanks
<SomeGuy_> How do I change the system wide fixed width font in Ubuntu Studio and why is this not made ridiculously obvious in the GUI?
<SomeGuy_> googled this all over
<SomeGuy_> i can change the font for some things in Appearance but not the system wide fixed width font
<SomeGuy_> need to increase font size so i can read the terminal
<cfhowlett> Settings manager > appearance > fonts
<SomeGuy_> cfhowlett, no, that does not change the system wide fixed width font
<SomeGuy_> that only changes the font in the xfce gui
<cfhowlett> ah.  OK.  sorry, then IDK.  I bet the #xfce folks know
<SomeGuy_> I need to change the system wide fixed width font that terminal and the window titles (whatever they're called in linux) use
<SomeGuy_> oh good idea
<cfhowlett> or #xubuntu
<zequence> SomeGuy_: I think you might need a gnome tool for that
<zequence> SomeGuy_: gnome-tweak-tool
<zequence> Try it. not sure if it'll work
<SomeGuy_> zequence, i tried that
<SomeGuy_> doesn't change things in xfce
<zequence> Then it's XFCE specific somehow
<zequence> You might find someone who knows at either #xfce or #xubuntu
<cfhowlett> SomeGuy_, gnome tweak for xfce?  doesn't sound legit ...
<zequence> SomeGuy_: If you find out how, could you just mention that to us?
<zequence> I'm going to make that a task for us to find out anyway
<SomeGuy_> i found another font setting in settings manager > window manager > fonts
<cfhowlett> SomeGuy_, http://maketecheasier.com/change-console-fonts-in-ubuntu/2012/03/05
<SomeGuy_> you can make the font bigger for the window titles, but you can't make the window titles any taller to accomidate the bigger letters
<SomeGuy_> oh. looks like i just needed to choose a font other than "fixed"
<SomeGuy_> i chose terminus bold. will see how it looks on reboot. thanks guys
<SomeGuy_> nope that didn't change a thing
<SomeGuy_> can't solve it tonight. too late too tired. but its a major annoyance when you are visually  impaired to have to deal with such tiny fonts
<cfhowlett> errr.  he left.  I wondered whether a solution might be found in the "Access" settings
<cfhowlett> just looked.  Not there.
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, greetings
<ubuntu-studio> cfhowlett, do you know a thing or two about the DAW Ardour
<ubuntu-studio> Especially the drum machine, is what I am trying to access
<ubuntu-studio> keen sense of smell...
<btdhero> hi
<btdhero> anybody here?
<btdhero> i need some help
<zequence-w> btdhero, Just ask
<Lump|AFK> morning btdhero
<btdhero> a friend of mine recommended me the ubuntu studio software
<Lump|AFK> good recomendation imho
<btdhero> but i would like to know if this is the right choice for my need
<btdhero> I want to record an orchestra
<btdhero> performing at acoustic instruments
<Lump|AFK> and you want to use a computer as the recording device?
<btdhero> a laptop, yeap
<btdhero> I have 2 microphones, and some hardware
<Lump|AFK> imho, your limitations are not going to be the OS but your soundcard and mics
<zequence-w> Exactly right
<Lump|AFK> but imho, ubuntu studio is likely a great choice for the post production end of things
<Lump|AFK> what hardware and what mics please
<zequence-w> You need to make sure you have an audio device that has the specs you require, and that it is supported by Linux. And, of course, good mics
<btdhero> i don't know much about this, so would you be kind and explain me a few things ?
<Lump|AFK> what kind of budget do you have for this project btdhero ?
<btdhero> uhmm, a few hundreds €, let's say ...
<btdhero> although, i will record one day, and never after
<btdhero> so ...
<Lump|AFK> okay, so what do you mean by "have some hardware"?
<Lump|AFK> brb time to wakey wakey the kid and GF
<btdhero> i'll wait
<Lump|AFK> kk, back for about 10
<Lump|AFK> then i will be in and out
<Lump|AFK> okay btdhero, here is the deal
<Lump|AFK> you want to be able to record, as a rule of thumb, at twice the sample rate of the highest frequency you wish to capture
<Lump|AFK> you mentioned orchestra, so that would likely mean you have some high pitched string instruments like violins
<btdhero> yeap
<Lump|AFK> so that would mean a pretty high sample rate
<Lump|AFK> so your first check should be your soundcard and/or recording device
<Lump|AFK> as in what are those specs
<Lump|AFK> then the next thing you would have to consider would be the mics
<Lump|AFK> being an orchestra, i would suggest condensers
<btdhero> what means a 'pretty high sample rate' ? :-/
<btdhero> i need linux again, i have douzins of windows open :|
<Lump|AFK> well when i do orchestras, i go as high as my zoom H2 will go
<Lump|AFK> which i think is 96KHz 24bit
<btdhero> ok, i will note those
<Lump|AFK> i also have a H$ which does not have the same rates so i get confused sometimes
<Lump|AFK> and, many would argue, that I sample at too high a rate
<Lump|AFK> however, if you start fat, you can take it down later
<Lump|AFK> if you start thin, you can not take it up later
<Lump|AFK> so i would rather spend some extra time in post production and have all those violing harmonics rather than wish i had them later and not be able to get to them
<btdhero> post production = work in ubuntu studio, i guess
<Lump|AFK> yeah
<Lump|AFK> that would be any editing or resampleing
<Lump|AFK> and the os is perfect for that imho
<btdhero> is it hard to learn how to handle the OS ?
<Lump|AFK> in my opinion, not at all
<Lump|AFK> it is all gui these days
<btdhero> I guess i'll find some tutorials, first
<Lump|AFK> there is really very little need for command line type of stuff unless you are doing something a tad specialized
<Lump|AFK> i don't think you will even need that much in lines of tutorials
<btdhero> well, i'm trying to keep it as simple as possible, because I don't have any experience in this domain yet
<Lump|AFK> zequence: what are your thoughts?
<Lump|AFK> mine would be record it, and use audacity
<btdhero> I have used before audacity
<Lump|AFK> and btdhero what do you want to do once you record it?
<Lump|AFK> simply share a compressed file, maybe burn it to CDA?
<Lump|AFK> right?
<btdhero> play the music on festivals
<btdhero> I must leave, i'll be back later
<Lump|AFK> so, more or less, you just want a recording, maybe you would want to eq it a bit or such
<Lump|AFK> kk
<Lump|AFK> i have to help get the kid ready for school
<Lump|AFK> i will be hereish
<Lump|AFK> i was tempted to suggest he just buy a zoom or similar device but to record only once?
<Lump|AFK> they are cheap enough these days but still..
<Lump|AFK> anyhow bbl
<zequence-w> btdhero|brb, I suggest renting the gear. Especially good mics cost a lot
<zequence-w> Using mics is more of a sound engineering problem
<zequence-w> There are many stereo sound usb audio devices that work with Linux, however not many have full support
<zequence-w> btdhero|brb, Here's a page to look for audio devices
<zequence-w> Look under usb
<zequence-w> Find one that seems good. Rent it, and the mics at some music store. Also, you need micstands
<zequence-w> I'm thinking you want to do a stereo recording
<zequence-w> You might need extra big mic stands
<zequence-w> A classic method is to put the mics at 90 angle, very close to each other. This is a sure way of getting a succesful recording
<Lump|AFK> the zooms have them built in like that
<Lump|AFK> and, based on my experience, they work great for that
<zequence-w> They should be fairly close (not the other end of the room), but positioned so that they can pick the whole orchestra. Not just a part of it
<Lump|AFK> the only down side of the zooms is they eat batteries like zombies eat brains
<zequence-w> btdhero|brb, You need condenser mics, so preferably you get ok mic pre amplifiers with phantom power
<zequence-w> If you don't get extra pre amps, don't waste too much money on the mics either. You'll still need condenser mics, and at least phantom power on the audio device
<Lump|AFK> bbiab.. time to take the puppies out
<zequence-w> btdhero|brb, Sorry. Here's the link for the audio devices http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=hardware_matrix
<Lump|AFK> have you ever used anything like the zooms zequence ?
<zequence-w> Lump|AFK, You mean like this http://www.zoom.co.jp/english/products/h4/
<zequence-w> No. Looks like it could work, yes
<Lump|AFK> i don't even have to look at the link yeah
<Lump|AFK> i have the h2 and h4n
<Lump|AFK> the h4n will drive condensers
<Lump|AFK> they both have them built in as well
<Lump|AFK> brb i need to deal with these 4 legged guys before i have a floor to mop
<Lump|AFK> back
<btdhero> a few moments to read ^
<Lump|AFK> and the H2 will work with linux
<Lump|AFK> i have used it via jack and alsa with both idjc and audacity in the past
<Lump|AFK> i also see the h4 is listed
<Lump|AFK> i also think that zequence is dead on with the xy mic idea
<Lump|AFK> maybe, if the room is shallow, go 120 and not 90 but deffinitely use an xy arrangement
<btdhero> we should talk about the room too, ofcourse, but first, what mics do you finaly suggest? renting condenser mics would be the best idea?
<Lump|AFK> if I were going to do a concert like that, I would just use the built ins in my H@ and H4
<Lump|AFK> er H2
<Lump|AFK> i might take extra mics for the H4 because it is a four track and I could get redundancy
<Lump|AFK> but if you are going to rent, you may wish to consider a stand alone set up like the H2 or H4
<Lump|AFK> not that you have to stick with the zoom brand
<Lump|AFK> there are other similar devices
<btdhero> ok now, you got me a little confused... H@, H2, H4 >
<Lump|AFK> disregard the H@
<Lump|AFK> that was a typo
<Lump|AFK> the H@ and H4 are portable recording devices
<Lump|AFK> they have built in mics, set to either 90 or 120 XY configurations and they record in a number of formats right to a SD card
<Lump|AFK> in other words, you would not even need your laptop to be there for the recording
<Lump|AFK> the devices can record stand along
<Lump|AFK> er alone
<btdhero> vety nice
<btdhero> very *
<btdhero> could you give me an example of which would be a proper one ?
<btdhero> i am searching in that link
<Lump|AFK> the H2 would work just fine for you application in my humble opinion
<Lump|AFK> zequence concurred that it would work above as well
<Lump|AFK> and, for what it is worth, Tony D'Amico was impressed with my H2
<Lump|AFK> and i think he has 6 emmys
<Lump|AFK> i was lucky enough to meet him at a focus group and happened to have the device with me
<Lump|AFK> the H4 is listed in that link not the H2
<Lump|AFK> but if you use the device as a stand alone
<Lump|AFK> you just pull the SD card and use a reader
<Lump|AFK> it won't matter at all for it would just show up like a usb drive
<Lump|AFK> read up btdhero and if you have Qs hollar at me
<Lump|AFK> i will be hereish
 * Lump|AFK is working atm
<btdhero> which one is the H2 ? :-/
<btdhero> this one would be the H4, i guess http://www.zoom.co.jp/english/products/h4/
<Lump|AFK> it is not listed in that link
<Lump|AFK> http://www.samsontech.com/zoom/products/handheld-audio-recorders/h2/
<Lump|AFK> it works though
<Lump|AFK> i have used it
<btdhero> thx, i'll read
<Lump|AFK> where abouts are you at btdhero ?
<btdhero> i am now getting the 90 and the 120 degrees pattern
<btdhero> which one would be better and for how many instruments ?
<Lump|AFK> the number of instruments is not the factor
<Lump|AFK> the factor is how deep the room is
<Lump|AFK> if you are in the back of the room and a 90 pan catches the whole orchestra, that is what you use
<Lump|AFK> if your room is not as deep, you may need 120
<Lump|AFK> in my case, i would use the 120 if i were recording a rock band in a small tavern
<Lump|AFK> if i were at severence hall, i would use the 90
<Lump|AFK> the trick is to capture the whole orchestra
<Lump|AFK> you can simply bend a wire hanger at 90 and 120 to use as a guage to decide if you are not comfortable just using your eyes
<Lump|AFK> but it is really that simple
<Lump|AFK> the thing to worry about is levels... there is no forgiveness with digital
<Lump|AFK> make sure you don't peak your levels or you will have noise
<cfhowlett> sudo hangar-measure?
<Lump|AFK> heya cfhowlett
<Lump|AFK> trying to explain XY mic and failing i guess
<Lump|AFK> btdhero: what matters is that the arc you create with either the 90 or 120 should have the entire orchestra in it
<Lump|AFK> how is cfhowlett doing today
 * Lump|AFK needs a few more cups of black stuff
<cfhowlett> Lump|AFK, suffering tech lust: zoom IQ5 for the ipod/iphone is sweeeet!  (for podcasting purposes)
<Lump|AFK> wow that does look sweet
<Lump|AFK> i would need an iphone first though
<cfhowlett> works on ipad/mini/ipod/iphone ...
<Lump|AFK> and since i have an H2 and H4 already, i don't think i will throw the iphone into the budget
<cfhowlett> oh, hey you've got the full meal deal.  I just want something ultra mobile but effective.  I'm in China and need to travel light and unobtrusively
<Lump|AFK> that is slick
<Lump|AFK> my GF already said she wants one
<btdhero> the thing is... for now i have a huge room, but with awful acoustics... everything hears wrong in there. I have smaller rooms too, but does it matters the size of the room? how does it affects the audio quality?
<contrapunctus> btdhero, of course it does man.
<Lump|AFK> yes room size and dimensions do matter much
<contrapunctus> btdhero - Have a read through this - http://www.ethanwiner.com/acoustics.html
<btdhero> oh, thx
<Lump|AFK> nice link
 * Lump|AFK adds the link to his diigo
 * Lumpy harasses the local restaurants for egg cartons on a regular basis
<Lumpy> i layer them between different thicknesses of cardboard to block out noise coming from the windows
<Lumpy> it works pretty well actually, i don't hear the trains in my podcasts anymore
<btdhero> or, I could record at night. I live at the country side.
<contrapunctus> LOL Lumpy
<contrapunctus> Sounds pretty sweet though.
<contrapunctus> How much noise do you manage to block out like that?
<contrapunctus> I wanna treat my room too...it's situated at the corner of a building, and whenever there's a frickin' wedding party out here, my room gets the worst of it, somehow.
<Lumpy> well i use dynamic mics for monologue
<contrapunctus> I'm recording classical guitar o.o
<Lumpy> that helps but the layers of egg cartons,styrofoam and cardboard are about 1 foot thick
<Lumpy> so, actually, it blocks a good bit
<Lumpy> looks ugly as hades but it works
<Lumpy> but for classical guitar, i would not consider dynamics
<cfhowlett> I still like the idea of recording in a well stocked closet.  Of course, if you wardrobe is thin or you don't have a suitably portable setup, this is problematic ...
<Lumpy> i have also had good luck with the behinger crystal dynamics for live stuff but only rock and roll
<Lumpy> i want to get a bunch of those fright elevator pads
<Lumpy> those can turn any room into a good closet
<Lumpy> you know the ones they hang on the walls to stop you from beating them up
<contrapunctus> ugly as Hades LOL
<Lumpy> in the past i have lined small rooms with matresses and couch cushions
<Lumpy> also ugly but... it does work
<contrapunctus> freight elevator pads?
<contrapunctus> I'm considering doing that, Lumpy...lining the room with mattresses and couch cushions.
<cfhowlett> maybe some surplus space shuttle heat tiles can be found ...
<Lumpy> the trick with isolation techs like that you need to vary the thickness
<Lumpy> and the materials
<Lumpy> you are not blocking the sound so to speak but bouncing it and letting it kill itself
<Lumpy> i dunno how well those space shuttle tiles would work for sound
<Lumpy> i can ask my fraternity brother about it though
<Lumpy> heh
<Lumpy> ironically, one of the guys i went to college with is the director of their advanced exploration system division
<Lumpy> like what are the odds of that
<cfhowlett> niiiiiiiiice!
<Lumpy> i was just teasing him the other day... telling him he could send all that unused shuttle stuff my way
<Lumpy> so if i end up with any of those tiles.. heh
<btdhero> so, the H2 uses a SD card to record the data. It could record directly to the PC, also ?
<contrapunctus> the problem is
<Lumpy> yes it could
<contrapunctus> won't treatment make the room heat up?
<Lumpy> it can work either way btdhero
<btdhero> and ... should I use here the ubuntu studio software?
<btdhero> in order to do the post processing work
<Lumpy> well i don't plan on launching the studio and re-entrering the atmophere so i think i will be okay contrapunctus
<Lumpy> btdhero: ubuntu studio would be great for post processing
<contrapunctus> lol Lumpy
<Lumpy> if you would even need any
<contrapunctus> Lumpy, what's the hottest your area gets in the whole year?
<Lumpy> for orchestras, all i do is use the built in low cut on the zooms (in case i get any vibration off the mic stand) sandbag the mic stand and maybe some eq after the fact
<Lumpy> more often than not, all i do is convert it to what ever audio format the end user wants
<btdhero> ok, now I got it. it's way simpler than i thought.
<Lumpy> exactly
<Lumpy> think KISS acro
<Lumpy> that is part of the beuaty of the XY
<Lumpy> simple and effective
<Lumpy> some of the best orchestral recordings i ever heard were done like this
<Lumpy> http://www.telarc.com/About/MinimalMiking.aspx
<Lumpy> less == more :)
<Lumpy> i am going to miss telarc
<Lumpy> so does it make sense now btdhero ?
<btdhero> yeap, I understood the main things
<btdhero> i was reading the acoustics article
<btdhero> http://www.ethanwiner.com/acoustics.html
<btdhero> i will need infos about the mixing, though
<Lumpy> well i am going to take a nap but i will bbl
<Lumpy> that is the beauty of minimalism btdhero
<Lumpy> you should have very little, if any mixing to do
<Lumpy> ntl, i will bbl in about an hour or two
<btdhero> ok :)
<Lump|AFK> and btdhero, by chance are you anywhere near Cleveland?
<btdhero> :)) I am from Romania, Transylvania. don't tell me you didn't figured it out that I am not an American ...
<Lump|AFK> nope sure didn't
<Lump|AFK> but i doubt i can get to transylvania
<Lump|AFK> though i would love to some day
<Lump|AFK> my heratige if polish actually
<Lump|AFK> read up and i will be back
<btdhero> ok, have a good sleep
<Lump|AFK> looks like that is not happening either
<Lumpy> heya len-nb
<contrapunctus> Insomnia, Lumpy? ;)
<Lumpy> sorta
<Lumpy> i lay down and i am wide awake
<Lumpy> good day for more coffee anyhow
<Lumpy> then again what day isn't good for more coffee? :P
<Lumpy> i will try and nap again later is all
<Lumpy> that is one of the benefits to being unemployed/self employed
<contrapunctus> Lumpy
<contrapunctus> What do you do for a living? o.O
<btdhero> Lumpy: you still here?
<Lumpy> sorta
<Lumpy> i wasnt but i am now
<btdhero> I got the list of the instruments
<Lumpy> and contrapunctus, i do many things for a living
<Lumpy> okay
<Lumpy> and wow i thought holstein never left
<btdhero> 2 x violins, 1 x viola , 1 x acordion , 1 x contrabass , 1 x saxophone
<btdhero> the contrabass will go for the real low frequencies
<Lumpy> sounds like a nice romanian ensemble
<Lumpy> check this link out... i just found it myself
<Lumpy> http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm
<btdhero> well. we are only dancers, and we need to record our music
<btdhero> our own music :D
<Lumpy> you should see that the violin is going to be your highest pitched instrument
<Lumpy> in the 16K range
<Lumpy> so, using that rule of thumb i mentioned earlier
<Lumpy> if you double that it would be 32K
<Lumpy> but...
<Lumpy> there are harmonics as well
<btdhero> the webpage is not loading
<Lumpy> kk
<Lumpy> and i misspoke actually
<Lumpy> have you decided how you are going to record it?
<Lumpy> are you going to rent equipment and such?
<Lumpy> how about this page
<btdhero> I must do some research first, to see what I got in local shops
<btdhero> and studios
<Lumpy> http://obiaudio.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/frequency_chart_lg.gif
<Lumpy> ntl, try and go at least double the freq of the highest possible freq instrument you will record and you should have a great recording
<Lumpy> wb holstein
 * Lumpy thought you never ever left here
<holstein> freeshell is getting rebooted.. upgrade
<btdhero> wow, now this is a usefull site
<Lumpy> you use freeshell eh
<Lumpy> kewlness and why am i not suprised
<holstein> Lumpy: its a nice project, and it generally works well
<holstein> Lumpy: its moredependable than me running a server here at the house these days
<Lumpy> i had an account years back
<Lumpy> i used to use it for IRC when they firewalled me at work
<holstein> i like to leave it running in screen over there
<Lumpy> i have a dedicated server that i rent
<Lumpy> but i use machines locally to lurk
<holstein> i might do that, if i need more... i did run one at my old place, but the net here is not great
<holstein> comes and goes a lot
<Lumpy> fortunately, my landlord give me access to the router so i don't have any firewall issues
<Lumpy> if you need anything serverwise let me know
<Lumpy> i rent a dedicated from 1and1
<Lumpy> the tech director and i at the station have already talked it over and we will help you and your community out any way we can
<holstein> i do work for someone on 1and1.. so far, im not impressed.. but im sure its fine for renting a server
<Lumpy> lord knows you have been a godsend for us
<holstein> im not sure godaddy is the answer for me either...
<Lumpy> well compared to my previous host, they are great
<Lumpy> i don't care much for godaddy personally
<holstein> so far im ok with the domain name stuff, but the server stuff... eh
<holstein> i dont like to have "all the eggs in one basket" so to speak anyway
<Lumpy> i know what you mean
<holstein> Lumpy: what were you talking about with your tech director?
<Lumpy> one of my longer term goals it to clone the whole thing automatigically
<holstein> helping out ubuntustudio?
<Lumpy> yeah
<holstein> Lumpy: thanks for that!
<Lumpy> len was saying some folks had qs about streaming and such
<holstein> just being a presence here in the channel helps a lot...
<Lumpy> len listened in to the news cast last night
<holstein> Lumpy: even if its just "i dont know, try here..." it makes us look "active"
<Lumpy> and we have like ten channels available for streaming
<holstein> nice
<Lumpy> so, more or less, if you want one to experiment with and such
<holstein> im about to test mumble again
<Lumpy> and there are things i do know about
<Lumpy> i didn't care for mumble
<Lumpy> we use teamspeak 3 for what it is worth
<holstein> i need realtime, if possible, otherwise, i would just do icecast or whatever
<Lumpy> mumble was much more resource intense for anything out side of the mac architecture
<holstein> Lumpy: is teamspeack pretty much realtime? you think the latency is better than mumble?
<holstein> Lumpy: im not going to be doing music on it.. just speach
<Lumpy> teamspeak 3 is supposed to be one of the better ones spec wise
<holstein> it was on my list of things to try.. i just have already used mumble, and have an understanding of it (somewhat)
<Lumpy> http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php/48305-Mumble-vs-Teamspeak3
<Lumpy> kinda an old post but it is still talking about version 3
<holstein> Lumpy: thanks
<Lumpy> and as far as latency goes.. we use it all the time and don't really notice any
<holstein> that might save me some hassle
<Lumpy> and i am more than happy to help out in any way i can
<Lumpy> i doubt i will catch up to you any time soon on the os part
<Lumpy> but some general audio stuff i might be of use for
<Lumpy> brb i need to get more coffee
<holstein> Lumpy: cheers!
<Lumpy> it is brewing so i will be back and forth
<btdhero> you still around, Lumpy ?
<Lumpy> sorta
<Lumpy> give me a few minutes
<Lumpy> kk btdhero what up?
 * Lumpy had to finish up with a writting thingie
<al4nc4ds> http://adafruit.com/adablog/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/RaspPiTattoo.png
<btdhero> let's say I can't find a H2 in my area. I actually couldn't find one yet, but I am asking several music shops and recording studios. What esle could I use ?
<holstein> btdhero: a zoom h2?
<holstein> btdhero: what are you trying to do?
<Lumpy> he is trying to record an orchestra holstein
<Lumpy> an ensemble actually
<Lumpy> i suggested something /like/ the zoom with and XY mic pattern
<holstein> would be nice to have an h4
<btdhero> 2 x violins, 1 x viola , 1 x acordion , 1 x contrabass , 1 x saxophone
<Lumpy> i have one and they are nice
<btdhero> one day, a few songs
<holstein> i saw a guy track a big band like that, with the internal mics and 2 mics in the extra ins
<Lumpy> but, ironically, you can't get the sample rate of an H2 in four track mode
<Lumpy> like go figure
<holstein> btdhero: i would go somewhere, if this is mission critical
<holstein> btdhero: recording that many instruments is *not* trivial
<holstein> if you want to separately multitrack those, you need 6 tracks (or more)
<Lumpy> i have had real good results with the H4 and the H2 for stuff like that
<holstein> if you want to do a stereo recording of them, then just use what you have
<Lumpy> and he wants it to perform dance
<holstein> an H2 is a nice and affordable option
<btdhero> going to a recording studio could do it... but could also not give me what  I want.
<Lumpy> you can find em for under 100 bucks
<Lumpy> i would see if you could use a local hall or such btdhero
<btdhero> here I think I saw it for few hundred bucks
<btdhero> local hall ?
<Lumpy> i have seen them as low as 98 USD
<btdhero> and also usefull into the future
<holstein> btdhero: im just suggesting, have realistic expectations
<btdhero> if I could find one at a such low price, I could use it to record more
<holstein> btdhero: i routinely record in all kinds of situations. recording myself, tracking in $200 a day studios, or $200 an hour studios
<holstein> i would *not* expect to drop a hundred bucks and get studio quality results
<holstein> if you dont want studio quality, i wouldl just use what you have
<holstein> if you have a hundred bucks laying aroun, and h2 is a good value
<Lumpy> just to be clear
<Lumpy> i was not under the impression he needed studio quality
<Lumpy> and nope the H2 is not that good
<Lumpy> but for the buck, it is pretty impressive
<Lumpy> i use the zooms for remote live concert recordings
<holstein> its a lot of bang for the buck
<holstein> the preamps on the h4 are actually pretty sweet
<holstein> but, you gotta know how to use them, and the mic's are a factor
<Lumpy> but, for what it is worth, i have yet to have any musician not be happy with the quality of the recording
<Lumpy> the built in condensers work pretty darn well on em imho
<holstein> if you take a zoom H4 into a nice studio and let an engineer plug a $5000 mic into it, and track you, the results will likely be pretty nic
<holstein> nice*
<Lumpy> and with the H4 i usually set it to 4 track mode and try and get a line off the board
<holstein> Lumpy: they are, right?.. the built in mics are quite nice
<Lumpy> i have had real nice experiences with both of them personally
<Lumpy> and i don't own any 5000 dollar mics
<Lumpy> i would likley buy a car first.. heh
<holstein> i have a cheaper tascam one, and its OK.. similar to the H4
<Lumpy> i like tascam
<holstein> Lumpy: i have one $400 mic... and thats plenty :)
<Lumpy> i stil have a 464 portastudio here in my studio
<Lumpy> nice mixer but the tape deck part died a decade ago
<Lumpy> but like i said, i do mostly live rock and roll
<Lumpy> so it is like "close eonough for jazz"
<Lumpy> for what they are though, esp compared to just 10 years ago, they are certainly nice
<Lumpy> from what he told me
<Lumpy> he is looking to record music to perform dance to
<Lumpy> what he wants is a stereo recording to perform to
<holstein> sure, but i can make one of those with my phone
<Lumpy> so imho, the zoom like devices would be enough
<holstein> is it as good as the zoom? no, but i have a phone already
<Lumpy> and he was considering just renting equipment
<Lumpy> likely you have a better phone than i do
<Lumpy> you see those new zoom mics for the iphone devices?
<Lumpy> and he also has a laptop but i have no idea what kind of mics and soundcard he has
<holstein> Lumpy: right? i bet those are nice
<holstein> and the soundcloud app is sweet for just uploading soething real quick
<Lumpy> the only apps on my old phone are the addy book :P
<btdhero> compaq presario cq60
<Walther> Hello again, guys. I was just wondering if you could guide me through setting up Jack under ubuntu - I can't get the jack server running
<Walther> Main goal is to be able to run renoise properly
<holstein> Walther: i would try not using JACK, unless you just have/need to
<holstein> Walther: otherwise, just open the GUI, and report errors and start troubleshooting
<holstein> i suggest.. tryin using only onw sound card... test with an internal sound card for example
<holstein> try using the command "gksudo qjackctl"
<holstein> if JACK starts and runs as root, then you know you have a permissions error.. most likey the user not being in the audio group
<holstein> sudo adduser username audio
<holstein> be sure to check the settings in the setup tab
<holstein> share screenshots, and ask questions
<holstein> there is no good "how to get JACK running" guid
<holstein> guide*
<holstein> since it is very specific to your hardware case
<Lumpy> btdhero: i see all kinds of compaqs with that model number
<Lumpy> do you happen to know what kind of sound card it has?
<Lumpy> time to get the kid from school bbl all
<btdhero> don't know exactly yet. I will note all notes about my already owned equipment tomorrow in the evening, during rehearsals
<Walther> ...does anyone here by any chance have/use a novation launchpad
<holstein> Walther: its USB correct? should just be plug and play
<Walther> holstein: ...yeah, but I have yet to run into an app that would actually use it sensibly
<holstein> Walther: you get it working with JACK, and route it to what you like
<holstein> Walther: dont know what "sensibly" is to you
<Walther> so not really an "issue" question per se, but just to ask if any of you have suggestions on what software to use it with and how to configugre it
<holstein> i find, configuring things to work with operating systems they are not desgined to work with can take some work
<holstein> Walther: use JACK.. then just route where ever you like
<Walther> Well, first of all, the buttons do not correspond to a keymap as they do in say, ableton live - there are plenty of keys missing; it just jumps into a new octave on the next row
<holstein> Walther: try #opensourcemusicians as well.. cheers... gtg
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-30
<xrs> how do i install my custom TTY font in xfce without using terminal or manually placing the font in a folder?
<holstein> xrs: thats how i do it
<holstein> xrs: you can gksudo open a file manager and manually move it that way
<holstein> xrs: you can probably add them somewhere in your /home without root access
<Unit193> /home/user/.fonts/
<holstein> xrs: i would join the xubuntu mailing list and ask... or just search for a guide
<xrs> in standard ubuntu you just double click the font which opens in some app and you click an install button. unfortuately they are vague on what package it is that handles this
<Unit193> !ttf
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> xrs: ubuntustudio *is* standard ubuntu.. you find out what "some app" is, and you can install it
<xrs> heres the problem, i dont want to do it manually i want an easy way for  inexperienced users to just click to open then click iinstall like in that ^^ link. but in Studio, it doesnt work that way
<holstein> xrs: i usually just do it for users
<holstein> xrs: i consider sudo mv to be quite easy
<xrs> i am trying to ask in ubuntu what package that is but right now its full of people like me asking questions n not really any one with answers. i will gladly write up a new wiki or whatever 4 studio once i figure this out
<holstein> xrs: also, opening a root filemanager is not that challening, though it can be easy to break things
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts that Unit193 linked looks helpful
<xrs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Installing_downloaded_fonts_in_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS  <-- this is what i am trying to do. studio does not seem to do this as the font opens in fontforge
<holstein> xrs: you can always just seach "fonts" in the repos
<xrs> ....its a custom font not found in any repo
<Unit193> !info gnome-font-viewer
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Via_Synaptic should work
<ubottu> gnome-font-viewer (source: gnome-font-viewer): font viewer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<holstein> xrs: you might want to ask the font maintainers how they expect you to install them
<xrs> thank you Unit193
<Unit193> xrs: Sure.
<Unit193> I don't know for 100% sure, but looks like it to me.
<xrs> yes Unit193, this is exactly what i was looking for thank you
<xrs> hmm... seeing as how its a gnome package how should i get the word out that that package is what you need if you want to install fonts by clicking on them?
<Unit193> I'd say edit the wiki page and put the title in (wisely, of course)
<NoTchTesT> any AV editor here?
<xrs> here
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-31
<giuseppe__> mmm
<smartboyhw> giuseppe__, ?
<giuseppe__> ciao  a tutti
<smartboyhw> tutti!/
<smartboyhw> ?
<giuseppe__> hello
<zequence> smartboyhw: tutti in Italian means all
<smartboyhw> zequence, sorry for my inadequate knowledge in foreign languages...
<zequence> smartboyhw: I only know some words because I've studied music
<zequence> tutti is one of those words you see a lot
<smartboyhw> zeqtest, oh
<zequence> also, my sister lives in Italy, so I catch some when I visit her
<smartboyhw> zequence, why is there a zeqtest? Is it yours?:P
<zequence> Yeah, I was testing another solution for keeping irc logged on 24/7
<smartboyhw> zequence, gee
<BTDhero> Lump|AFK: Hi again
<Lump|AFK> heya
<Lump|AFK> sory was down in the shop
<BTDhero> aaaaand I'm back again
<Lump|AFK> heya
<BTDhero> here
<BTDhero> I got a first answer from the local music equipment shops
<Lump|AFK> kk
<Lump|AFK> and it was?
<Lump|AFK> also be patient with me today
<Lump|AFK> i will be back and forth alot
<Lump|AFK> but i will leave this window open and read up each time i return
<BTDhero> They don't have H2 ... but they will have soon a H1 and a H4n.  As fas as I was told, they could get me a H2n if I ask for one, at a price of 200€.
<Lump|AFK> the h4n will work
<Lump|AFK> i have never used the h1, but it might be enough
<Lump|AFK> but if they are getting a h4n anyhow and you can just rent it
<Lump|AFK> that would be the easiest ticket
<Lump|AFK> you could use the internal mics and two external ones and end up with 4 isolated tracks
<Lump|AFK> or you could just use the built in and do right to stereo
<BTDhero> The h4n would be almost 200€, I guess, so I hope I can rent it. I'll be back in a few hours
<Lump|AFK> yeah if you are only looking to do an occasional recording that is the way to go
<Lump|AFK> but you need not stick with zoom brand
<Lump|AFK> just something like that
<efox> anyone have experience getting video off a canon T2i? I'm new to studio and not sure where I need to start.
<xrs> http://www.madox.net/blog/2008/11/25/how-to-open-canon-cr2-raws-in-ubuntu/
<xrs> basicly you need GIMP and UFRaw
<efox> xrs: I guess i should be more specific. I'm talking about video editing... the t2i saves in .mov variable bitrate MPEG-4 AVC / H.264
<holstein> efox: we have the same codec support that ubuntu has
<holstein> efox: nothing about ubuntu/linux keeps those codecs from being used/edited
<holstein> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> sometimes, you can get the devices to make more "friendly" codecs.. sometimes, you can add support for the codecs.. sometimes you can convert.. sometimes you are not given the opportunity to use the devices you purchase with the operating system you are using
<holstein> in the last case, this can be *any* device on *any* operating system...
<efox> holstein: ok. just trying to figure it out. http://pastebin.com/qGtc2wb9
<holstein> efox: if you have no h264 support, you wont be able to use h264... thats true of any operating system
<holstein> what would i do? try and make a friendlier format file on the camera and test
<holstein> try and use a known good h264 file that did *not* come from the camera
<holstein> try and reduce the variables and troubleshoot
<holstein> right now, you have a camera you dont know how well works with ubuntu, opening files you may not have ever opened on any device other than the camera that created them, in a formant that you are not sure works with ubuntu
<holstein> i would try and whittle those variables down and try and see what is breaking down
<holstein> MOV: missing header (moov/cmov) chunk! Maybe broken file...
<holstein> ^ maybe its a bad file created be the camera... thats why i would try a known good file that the camera didnt create
<efox> holstein: i can edit perfectly fine in windows with sony vegas I just wanted to test studio out with what I had. Unfortunately, it looks like I'lll have to convert formats to make it work
<holstein> i would try playing these files in VLC
<holstein> efox: or add codec support for ubuntu
<holstein> efox: you *cant* compare the experience in windows
<holstein> efox: the camera is made to work with windows and comes with support for windows
<efox> holstein: im installing vlc right now
<holstein> efox: again, nothing in ubuntu/linux is preventing sony, or anyone else from providing you a supported end-user experience in ubuntu
<efox> holstein: and mac
<holstein> efox: sure
<holstein> efox: *none* of that matters
<holstein> efox: you cannot compare a device being used on a supported platform to how it works on an unsupported one
<efox> holstein: i'm not trying to get into a debate about it i'm just trying to figure it out. that's all.
<holstein> efox: that being said, you *can* add h264 support AFAIK
<holstein> efox: nor am i.. i am just stating facts
<holstein> efox: i am not debating anythig.. the fact is, that camera doesnt provide you with ubuntu support
<holstein> ubuntu is not allowed ot
<holstein> so, you are kind of on your own
<holstein> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> ^^ should tell you how to add codec support for h264
<holstein> then, you should be able to pull the files off the cam, and read/edit or whatever you lke
<holstein> like*
<holstein> but, the experience will not be like it was on either of the supported platforms
<holstein> i usually just install the "ubuntu-restricte-extras" metapackage
<holstein> efox: we are not allowed to provide "out of the box" support for h264
<efox> holstein: I install the restricted-extras package first thing.
<holstein> efox: does it provide h264 support?
<efox> holstein: I'm still checking
<holstein> efox: i would open vlc, and open a known good h264 file
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/114872/how-can-i-get-h-264-support
<holstein> sudo apt-get install x264
<efox> holstein: I will, i'm in the process of double checking everything right now. and I'll see what I find.
<efox> holstein: thanks for your help
<holstein> !info x264
<ubottu> x264 (source: x264): video encoder for the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC standard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.123.2189+git35cf912-1 (quantal), package size 324 kB, installed size 767 kB
<efox> holstein: I just install x264 and no bueno... it may be a bad file. i'll record a new one and see
<holstein> sure, or in an effort for remove that camera from the equation, get a known good file from another source
<efox> holstein: bingo! bad file. Copied a new one over and it played perfectly. Now maybe I can edit it. Thank you so much!
<holstein> efox: cheers
<xrs> my sound has suddenly stopped working. i remember there being an update for alsa and some other sound related stuff since the last time i used sound on this machine.
<holstein> xrs: i would look into if it is JACK related, or pulse. i would just restart, and troubleshoot from there
<xrs> having an odd issue: when downloading files specified to save to my external hard drive, the files appear to go to the drive; they are there if i view it in thunar, but if i unplug the drive, the files are not on it, the file are instead located in /media/$user/$drive (where they would have been if the drive was connected)
<holstein> im not following
<xrs> "/" is only 16 GB so the download usually errors out reporting there is no space left on the drive ("/" is full, the 60GB external has tons of space)
<holstein> take "downloading files" out of the equation
<holstein> take a file, and put it on the drive, and talk me through from there
<xrs> well right now / has 0 bytes free cuz i started downloading an ISO (specified it to download to the 60GB external) and left to take care of some stuff. now im getting a boat load of error messages because there is no free space on /. i want to move the file to the external but accounding to the file system, its already there. if i unplug the drive, all the files disappear from the dir where the 60gb is mounted except the file i was do
<xrs> wnloading. cant move it to the 60GB cuz its "already there"
<xrs> using thunar i just moved a picture from /home/$user/Pictures to the 60GB and i heard it write something to the disk, the activity LED came on so i assume its really there
<Lump|AFK> holstein: not trying to patronize you, but you seem to really get it... darn glad i met you
<xrs> holstein,  knows his stuff
<Lump|AFK> no doubt
<holstein> i do what i can :) ...i wish i knew more, but im pretty good at troubleshooting, usually
<holstein> xrs: sometimes, i have seen "odd" things happen with the trash... not that that is happening there for you
<Lump|AFK> i do what i can but i am more old skewl like my equipment
<holstein> Lump|AFK: hehe.. old skewl is the best skewl
<len-1304> xrs you may need to remove /media/user/drive as a directory so that the mounting software can mount it properly
<xrs> i moved the external to this computer because it was doing the same thing on the computer i normally have it attatched to so its either a software issue, or theres something going on with this USB hard drive
<Lump|AFK> len-1304, for the record, rawks as well
<efox> old age and treachery my friends...
<holstein> yeah, im with len-1304 on that xrs
<len-1304> strange things happen when mounting on a directory that is already populated.
<xrs> in your opinion what would be the most likely cause?   this is the first time its been plugged into this computer, i gave it ample time for the two to talk to each other and the same problem on both systems
<len-1304> I haven't had that problem here. I often use a USB / drive and have been able to plug in a second USB drive and write to it.
<xrs> ookay i just unmounted the drive and got a pop up notification "there is still data waiting to be written to the drive. do not unplug the device
<len-1304> That is normal.
<xrs> no activity from the drive
<len-1304> That is not. Any message with dmesg or less /var/log/syslog?
<xrs> iotop reports no throughput at all
<xrs> ojh yeah. lots of error messages
<xrs> i suspect the drive is faulty
<len-1304> Check all the plugs inside the case. unplug replug the drive itself inside.
<xrs> theres the problem. broken pin on the USB to IDE adapter
<len-1304> That would do it.
<Lump|AFK> on another topic
<Lump|AFK> just noticed something about synergy
<holstein> i want to like/use synergy, but i end up disabling networking on my audio machines anyways
<Lump|AFK> if that gui front end starts eating all your resources on the server machine
<holstein> it was buggy there for a minute
<Lump|AFK> kill it and you can still connect to clients
<holstein> Lump|AFK: quicksynergy?
<Lump|AFK> no don't run that per say
<Lump|AFK> look in sytem monitor
<Lump|AFK> there are two
<Lump|AFK> maybe it is the same as quick but i don't have that installed
<Lump|AFK> i am running that beta deb install one
<Lump|AFK> i am not too good with all those terms
<Lump|AFK> but i think quick was something different, maybe not, maybe incorporated in the latest beta
<holstein> and i havent checked in on synergy in a while
<Lump|AFK> well syunergys is still running
<Lump|AFK> and, as you can tell, i am able to type
<Lump|AFK> i killed the "synergy" in system monitor to do so
<Lump|AFK> not the first time i have dealt with it that way either
<Lump|AFK> ntl, i have to scoot atm
<Lump|AFK> ttyl
<xrs> thanx 4 the help
<holstein> xrs: broken pin!.. sorry about that...
<holstein> xrs: glad you got it sorted out though... and you know whats going on
<xrs> well at least its cheap to replace a drive enclosure. that one was older than time any way
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-01
<xrs> ...ignoring that warning and unplugging that drive has been one big cluster f.... doont ignore that warning
 * al4nc4ds http://pipocas.tv/registar.php
<holstein> al4nc4ds: ?
<holstein> al4nc4ds: what is that?
<al4nc4ds> sorry
<holstein> al4nc4ds: no worries, just checking in
<al4nc4ds> ok
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> how may I install this over my current ubuntu 12.10 install?  I want everything but to change from unity
<ShapeShifter499> I everything but I want to keep unity
<zequence> ShapeShifter499: Anything starting with ubuntustudio-, except the one that ends with -desktop
<zequence> I'm talking about the meta packages in the repo
<zequence> Also, linux-lowlatency
<zequence> And add yourself to audio group
<ShapeShifter499> zequence, what repo?
<zequence> The Ubuntu repo
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu, and resides in the main Ubuntu repo
<ShapeShifter499> oh its already in there great
<ShapeShifter499> zequence, how would I "add myself to audio group"?
<zequence> ShapeShifter499: sudo usermode -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> ShapeShifter499: The file is in /etc/group
<ShapeShifter499> zequence, uh "sudo: usermode: command not found"
<zequence> You can edit it manually, if you want
<ShapeShifter499> oh mk
<zequence> ShapeShifter499: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> no "e"
<zequence> ..sorry
<ShapeShifter499> lol its ok
<ShapeShifter499> that worked
<zequence> gotta go. Have fun
<ShapeShifter499> thank you for the help
<aku> halo...
<smartboyhw> Hello aku
<aku> anyone can help me
<aku> iam new comer in ubuntu studio, but why my wireless cant active ?
<smartboyhw> aku, oh?
<smartboyhw> How does it not work?
<aku> i dont know
<aku> iam still googling
<smartboyhw> aku, probably ask in #xubuntu or #ubuntu. This should not be a Ubuntu Studio specific issue...
<porfirio> hello alguien habla español
<len-1304> Lump|AFK, Ok... running audacious->pulse->jack->idjc-voip-input->stream->to_box2_server_icecast2->box3_netbook->audacious->audioout
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-02
<len-1304> 10.7 ms latency on jack, more on the stream itself (maybe .5 sec)
<Lump|AFK> heya len-1304 how was work?
<len-1304> Work was ok... a bit heavy, but no over time.
<Lump|AFK> meanwhile, i am again having meterbridge, jack rack idjc issue
<Lump|AFK> doing exactly what we did the other night exceopt trying to get the ppm metere into the mix
<len-1304> idjc uses a lot of cpu.
<lumpy> i can't get the meters to move tonight
<len-1304> Even with no jackrack.
<len-1304> Could be I am running latency to low for this system
<lumpy> i know you will get it
<len-1304> Sometimes when switching workspaces I get xruns as xorg uses lots of cpu redrawing :)
<len-1304> Sometimes it is ok too.
<len-1304> idjc is using 60%, pulse 31%, audacious 12.8%, another idjc at 10%, xorg at 5% and jack is 4%
<len-1304> There is no cpu governor as this MB does not support it.
<len-1304> I think if I could get pulse down to 2 channels instead of 12/10 the cpu use would go down too.
 * lumpy bangs head repeatedly off desk... picks up cinder block to assist the process with whaps to the back of the head...
<lumpy> found my sf issue
<len-1304> :) lots of description.
<lumpy> for some reason, the wrong input was selected for capture
<len-1304> CPU goes way down when I use the internal player.
<lumpy> i didn't change it but that was it
<len-1304> Wrong port would do it.
<lumpy> well, i am trying to get line in --> ppm meter --> jackrack --> ppm --> idjc dialed in tonight
<lumpy> with da nice n' pertty meters you made me hip to
<lumpy> brb though... need coca-cola
<lumpy> so i got it as above
<lumpy> 21% cpu usage
<len-1304> Ok.
<len-1304> I think you are using a higher latency than I am though.... and no pulse.
<len-1304> Jack says 20%, but top says idjc is using 60%.
<len-1304> Also, I have the streamer and jack set to 48k, so idjc may be doin more work resampling.
<lumpy> meterbridge 10, idjc (not streaming atm) 10, jackrack 2
<lumpy> floating up and down about 3-4 from that
<lumpy> oh and thanks for making that meterbridge cli crystal clear
<len-1304> Ya, streaming makes a big difference. 20% no streaming, 60% streaming.
<lumpy> i am working up to that
<len-nb> Anyway, I need to go for a bit... bread prep
<lumpy> waiting for the pizza, booze and dancing girls to show up first
<lumpy> loading up the cue, once i start, i will be going, with a few breaks till 2 AM my time
<lumpy> now streaming
<lumpy> 35-45 % total
<lumpy> well it is still streaming
<lumpy> and doing pretty well
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> what is the low-latency kernel and do I really need it?   I'm guessing it's for audio and to help minimize lags and issues that may occur for optimal use
<zequence> ShapeShifter499: That's right. It makes it possible for you to run an audio server at a lower latency then with -generic
<zequence> If you aren't planning on doing any live stuff, like playing a soft synth, you won't need it
<ShapeShifter499> zequence, I'm new at all this stuff, big noob, but I did want to try my hand at dubstep and other music
<zequence> ShapeShifter499: I'd start with hydrogen, and make some beats
<zequence> dub step is a genre, and you don't just jump into that and start making great sounding music. Some things are easy to do, some things may take years to learn
<ShapeShifter499> lol I know
<zequence> You can use qtractor to control a soft synth too
<zequence> hydrogen can either be synced with qtractor, or you just use hydrogen as a drum machine, making the beats with qtractor
<zequence> qtractor is a DAW. It handles both midi and audio
<ShapeShifter499> zequence, oh when installing, I came across this issue, ubuntustudio-default-settings  conflicted with ubuntustudio-menu, so I went with ubuntustudio-menu, any issues with that? I wasn't sure what was the diff
<zequence> ShapeShifter499: Ok. I think -menu is not used anymore
<zequence> You should go with -default-settings insteaad
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ShapeShifter499> hmm this might mess with vmware
<ShapeShifter499> the low-latency kernel, its at 3.5 and I could only get it working with the latest 3.7
<zequence> ShapeShifter499: raring has both -generic and -lowlatency, if you want to install those
<zequence> -lowlatency is a -generic kernel, but with a couple of different configs
<zequence> So, if you can just find the same version, support is equal
<zequence> Just make sure to install headers when you need to have a kernel module built
<zequence> Why use vmware, when there are free alternatives?
<ShapeShifter499> zequence, my friend had a vmware key he let me use, thought I'd try it
<ShapeShifter499> zequence, I'll just re-patch vmware with the older 3.5 kernel hack, I already have a windows 7 vm set up and I don't want to risk having it not work in another vm app if I export it
<zequence> ShapeShifter499: If I were you, I'd either make a new install for the audio stuff, and keep other system critical stuff separate in its own system. Maybe even another computer
<zequence> ..or keeping it on another computer would be the second choice, I meant
<ShapeShifter499> zequence, vmware is the only issue app,   is there a lot of issues with the lowlatency kernel?
<zequence> ShapeShifter499: As I said, -lowlatency and -generic are the same kernel
<zequence> The difference is very small. So small, that you'll hardly ever get into a problem with -lowlatency that you would not get with -generic of the same version as well
<ShapeShifter499> ah ok
<ShapeShifter499> well time for a reboot into the new kernel, brb
<len-1304> ShapeShifter499, The only possible difference is resource use may be higher. Like more battery use.
<len-1304> It is different on different machines.
<len-1304> My netbook (atom based) shows no difference.
<len-1304> But some notebooks do.
<ShapeShifter499> back
<ShapeShifter499> len-1304, zequence reboot went perfectly
<ShapeShifter499> len-1304, zequence vmware even recompiled correctly
<ShapeShifter499> uname -r shows I'm on the latest lowlatency kernel
<len-1304> kernels seem to have a lot less issues from version to version than a few years ago.
<ShapeShifter499> linux rocks
 * len-1304 has given up on anything else
<zequence> Don't forget GNU and Debian :)
<contrapunctus> lmfao
<ShapeShifter499> xD
<zequence> I'm going to an education where pretty much everyone else is a Windows geek, but me. They're talking about what they like and hate about Win8, Win7, etc. And many are of the opinion that Windows is crap, yet they use it.
<contrapunctus> o.o
<contrapunctus> I take it they are programmers?
<zequence> It's funny that they don't know what it is like, using a system, just like they do, but being totally oblivious to what problems occur on a MS platform
<zequence> For them it's like Windows is the center of existence
<zequence> It's an education for network technicians.
<contrapunctus> It's odd that programmers tend to love Linux and hate Windows, with users it's the other way round :\
<contrapunctus> Say, zequence
<contrapunctus> Remember that Lilypond package yesterday?
<contrapunctus> I installed it
<contrapunctus> But no go.
<zequence> Do you know why?
<contrapunctus> Nils (Laborejo) told me - "I would go for a ppa anyway: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lilypond"
<contrapunctus> What did he mean by that? That page mentions nothing about no PPA :(
<zequence> That's not a PPA. That's the package for Ubuntu
<contrapunctus> O.o
<zequence> For all the different releases
<contrapunctus> So what do I do for the PPA? o.o
<zequence> I don't know if there is any PPA that has it
<zequence> or, the most up to date version anyway
<contrapunctus> Raring repos install, then? ;)
<zequence> I think your best bet is either install the .sh installer you downloaded, and figure out how to make it work (read the docs, README, INSTALL, things like that), or install 13.04
<contrapunctus> One more thing...since I installed a version of LIlypond by using that script.
<zequence> contrapunctus: apt-cache show lilypond | grep Depends
<contrapunctus> Is there a way to tell where it's path is?
<zequence> contrapunctus: You probably saw it during install. You'll probably see it during uninstall
<ShapeShifter499> zequence, I'll do some messing around and googling, thank you for the help
<zequence> Could be /opt
<zequence> contrapunctus: If you are serious about adding the raring repos temporarily, make sure the dependencies won't mess up your system
<zequence> If you're lucky, many of those dependencies are the same on earlier Ubuntu
<contrapunctus> Hm
<contrapunctus> zequence
<contrapunctus> It might be solved if I could find out where the SH file is installed
<zequence> It's either /opt/lilypond, or /usr/share/lilypond
<contrapunctus> Naw...get this, it says that it will install it IN THE HOME FOLDER :))
<zequence> There's also /usr/local/share/..
<zequence> Because you didn't run it as root
<zequence> Only root can make system installs
<contrapunctus> /home/<home folder>/lilypond
<contrapunctus> Man that's the first time I've seen something like that :) anyway.
<zequence> It's quite common
<contrapunctus> Ima try specifying this path for Laborejo then.
<zequence> Makes it possible for users with no admin rights to install software in their home folder
<zequence> Don't specify any paths. Just install it with a sudo command
<contrapunctus> zequence - I installed it yesterday, without sudo.
<contrapunctus> I need to specify the path to lilypond in one of Laborejo's config files.
<contrapunctus> Oh great, it found it. Now to see if it can finally export as lilypond generated PDF...
<contrapunctus> Oh, it worked. :)
<contrapunctus> One does need to make sure that filename of the original laborejo file has no hyphens (I saw it getting stuck on a hyphen in the terminal). I removed all hyphens, caps and spaces, just to be sure. Something for nilsge to fix, I guess.
<contrapunctus> Guys, anyone know how I can make a bootable image of my current UbuntuStudio 12.04+KXStudio install?
<contrapunctus> zequence? o.O
<zequence> never tried that, so no idea
<zequence> I've only messed a bit with making a live Debian ISO. It's possible to make your own custom ones, from using pretty much anything. There might be some tools to do this
<contrapunctus> I've used Remastersys on AVLinux.
<contrapunctus> Something similar for Ubuntu?
<zequence> no idea
<len-1304> contrapunctus, how big is your install?
<contrapunctus> No idea, len-1304
<contrapunctus> How does one know? O.o
<len-1304> If it is small enough, you should be able to copy to a USB stick and install grub on it.
<len-1304> df will tell you how much of the partition is in use.
<len-1304> du / will tell you what size the files are the -h switch in both cases makes it easier to read :)
<zequence> will all the files be properly copied?
<len-1304> if you use cp -a yes
<len-1304> then do du ~/ -h to find out how big the home dir is as you would not need to copy all the stuff in there.
<len-1304> You can subtract the size on the home directory from the size of root.
<contrapunctus> My install is 13 GB O.o
<len-1304> There are lots of 16G and up USB sticks.
 * len-1304 has seen 64g USB sticks
<contrapunctus> whoa lolwhat
<contrapunctus> 64 GB? O.o
<len-1304> 32g is more common though.
<len-1304> I paid less than $20 for my 16G stick
<contrapunctus> o.o
<contrapunctus> This really works?
<contrapunctus> len-1304 - How do I install grub?
<contrapunctus> (On a stick?)
<len-1304> Well... I have not tried it with a USB stick, but I have transferred a system from one drive to the other and installed LILO on the new drive (back before grub showed up)
<len-1304> A USB drive (A USB stick shows up as a drive) shows up as an SDA device.
<len-1304> So I would install Grub first.
<zequence> There's a tool called grub-install, for installing grub. It may be as easy as doing: sudo grub-install /dev/sd*, but I'm not sure
<len-1304> Then create the partition and format it, then copy the files over and then configure grub.
<zequence> Replace * with the right number
<len-1304> Remember to make a swap partition if you are going to be running on a machine without a drive that has one.
<contrapunctus> o.o
<contrapunctus> Cool.
<contrapunctus> I'll give it a shot...when I have a USB flash drive that big :)
<contrapunctus> Thanks for the info, len-1304.
<len-1304> contrapunctus, Like I said check the size of your home directory, you may not need everything on your drive.
<contrapunctus> I don't keep my data in the home dir, if that's what you mean...o.o
<len-1304> Ahh.
<contrapunctus> It's only got config files :)
<len-1304> You may not need to copy you r data files whereever they are then.
<contrapunctus> Yeah. :)
<contrapunctus> Just the Linux install, to back up.
<zequence> I have all my data in a separate partition, from where I've made symbolic links to the home dir
<zequence> I use a script to add them each time I do a new install
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-03
<kleanchap> How disk space does a default install of ubuntustudio use?
<holstein> i think we should say, if hard drive space is an issue, ubuntustudio is not for you
<holstein> i mean, editing and/or creating audio or video takes space
<UnWorldly> is there a way to do oscullator sync in  zynaddsubfx?
<sirriffsalot> Ubuntu Studio can't seem to handle alt + shift + (button) shortcuts anymore, as it automatically removes the shift and makes it alt + button no matter what..?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Don't think I've seen that. Which use case specifically are you talking about?
<sirriffsalot> zequence: when I try to keybind shift + alt + (button), it won't keep the shift
<sirriffsalot> zequence: Settings > Keyboard > Application Shortcuts
<len-1304> may help to tell which version of Ubuntustudio you have
<sirriffsalot> len-1304: 12.10
<len-1304> I don't have that one running, zequence ?
<sirriffsalot> len-1304: this first started with 12.10, not a problem in 12.04 for me
<len-1304> That is not an area I test much... I use the rodent far too much
<len-1304> I wonder if this is an known issue with xfce4.10. US 12.04 had xfce4.8
<sirriffsalot> len-1304: I am using xfce, standard that comes with US
<len-1304> Ya they are two different versions from 12.04 to 12.10
<len-1304> There were a lot of fixes. The new one is generally better, but because it was new there may have been bugs like that in there. I will try this on my wife's box which has xubuntu 12.10 on it.... but later as I have to go now.
<len-1304> I will test it on 13.04 as well.
<raven_> hi
<raven_> can anyone tell me something about the xrun problem?
<raven_> i am using an external soundcard for in and out and i cannot get a stable xrun-free setu
<raven_> i need a few hints about that problem
<len-1304> Which OS/version/kernel are you using raven_ ?
<raven_> xubuntu 12.10 with 3.5-22
<len-1304> Ok so you have the generic kernel. What latency setting are you using?
<len-1304> Are you using jackd for a sound server?
<raven_> 3buffer 512samples 32000 hz
<len-1304> 32k? sounds low... but I guess if it that is what you need.
<len-1304> WHat machine is this on? does it have wireless?
<len-1304> (external = USB?)
<raven_> external usb soundcard yes
<raven_> 2cores on 1,6ghz
<raven_> i thought already it has something to do with the interrupts is this right?
<len-1304> could be.
<len-1304> I have found that generally there is at least one USB port that shares irqs with lots of things.
<len-1304> on my netbook that is the left side. I get xruns if I plug my USB sound in there. If I use the right side it is fine.
<len-1304> I have USB1-5 I am not sure what they are all used for :)  but the three ports are USB2 and USB3. USB2 shares irq16 with video,wlan, other USBs etc. USB3 is clean and on its own.
<raven_> hm
<len-1304> The way to check is to plug in a USB device and then type dmesg
<len-1304> the last ten lines or so should show you which USB device you just plugged in
<len-1304> then cat /proc/interrupts will show you which interrupts are being used for what.
<raven_> ok tnx ill try that tomorrow
<len-1304> No problem.
<senator_> hello all... holstein ... I cant get studio 12.10 to recognise my printer, but it worked and scanned well under ubuntu 12.10
<senator_> any help?
<zequence> senator_: I'd google on printing and Xubuntu, or XFCE
<zequence> Don't think any of the developers, including myself, have been using a printer with Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> Should work the same as on Xubuntu
<senator_> I see, so how do you print then
<senator_> it worked on Ubuntu 12.10
<zequence> http://docs.xubuntu.org/printing-scanning.html
<zequence> I don't use XFCE myself, so I wouldn't know. I deal more with other stuff than the desktop part
<len-1304> My printer is remote and the setup was easy. The only problem I had was that the test page printed as text instead of a graphic.
<len-1304> But when I actually printed a document that printed fine.
<len-1304> (both xubuntu 12.10 and ubuntustudio 13.04)
<senator_> I use an epson sx 20 series
<senator_> and it worked well under ubuntu 12.10 and 12.04...
<zequence> senator_: Ubuntu == Unity. Ubuntu Studio == XFCE
<zequence> Different desktop systems
<zequence> And different set of applications installed
<zequence> senator_: Did you find out anything on the page I linked you with?
<senator_> yes I am on it
<senator_> but its not helping much
<senator_> for instance it says go to settings manager and then printer settings but in my se there is not printer settingsttings manager
<senator_> there is no printer settings
<zequence> I'm not finding much on google. My advice is to look for Xubuntu related info. You can also ask about printing on #xubuntu
<len-1304> senator_, check in system
<len-1304> You are right it is not in settings.
<senator_> in system there is white in green tick on the printer i use but its been like so before now anyway and not respondding
<len-1304> Main menu->System->Printers?
<len-1304> If you right click on it you can change the settings with properties.
<len-1304> In the past, I have sometimes found it easier to define a second printer and when I get that working delete the original one.
<senator_> ok guys I am gonna try find a solution to this based on your suggestions
<senator_> I am sure its nothing major tho
<senator_> just holding me up... will look into it more and get it sorted
<senator_> thanks
<Curious> Hi
<Curious> how can I use pulseaudio with jack ?
<Curious> Im on Ubuntu 12
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-27
<zcat[1]> problem; sound devices come up in random order on every boot.
<zcat[1]> is this normal?
<zcat[1]> I've googled the fuck out of this and nobody seems to have an answer
<zcat[1]> anyone alive?
<rolando> hola
<oaulakh> how to decrease brightness of system in ubunut studio
<oaulakh> how to decrease brightness of system in ubuntu studio
<MaynardWaters> oaulakh: use the hot key on your keyboard?
<oaulakh> which one?
<oaulakh> not working brightness show that it is reducing but nothing happens
<rauldipeas> Hey guys, anyone can help me to solve nvidia tearing bug on my instalation?
<LGP187iNc> anyone know if ubuntu studio 13.10 will support the digi 002?
<ubuntu-studio> im having trouble accessing my internet browser
<oddeofreq> there is a start
<wachin> Hi to all UbuntuStudio User and Developers. Have a question, if Ardour 2 going to be available in other releases?(UbuntuStudio 14.04 and others on the future)
<fyksen_> Hey! I have installed ubuntu 12.04 with xbmc/plex home theater. To get 5.1 surround and DTS support, I had to uninstall pulseaudio, and use alsa. I get sound from plex (with dts and 5.1) but not from browser/spotify. Any tips? :)
<fyksen_> Got it to work with a .asound.rc file in home :)
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-28
<jmholt> Hello are there any issues with updating?
<jmholt> I am getting errors for the http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-astrapi/
<jmholt> server
<holstein> jmholt: there are no specific issues with updating for upgrading.. will you have problems? you could, depending on the hardware you have
<Unit193> You've added a PPA, then updated to a newer release, and the PPA doesn't publish for that release.
<holstein> jmholt: ppa's are supported by the maintainers of the ppa's
<Unit193> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jmholt> ok thank you
<jmholt> ok sorry guess I am a noob so I have run the command sudo ppa-purge ppa.launchpad.net Updating packages lists
<jmholt> PPA to be removed: ppa.launchpad.net ppa
<jmholt> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ppa.launchpad.net ppa
<jmholt> I have disabled ppa.launchpad.net/michael-astrapi/ppa/ubuntu saucy main (source code) when that is active is when I get the error
<jmholt> any help would be great thanks
<holstein> jmholt: what error?
<holstein> jmholt: are you trying to update or upgrade?
<jmholt> Update
<holstein> jmholt: i suggest.. open a terminal, run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the error messages
<holstein> !paste | jmholt
<ubottu> jmholt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jmholt> running it now
<jmholt> when I ran the gui end this was the error it gave me then
<jmholt> :Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-astrapi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<jmholt> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-astrapi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<jmholt> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<holstein> jmholt: so, thats the issue.. that PPA is not working
<holstein> jmholt: its either down, or broken, .. could be temporary or permanent
<jmholt> yeah and I can not figure out how to remove it. I disabled it is that ok?
<holstein> jmholt: you can remove the broken/unsupported sources
<Unit193> 404  Not Found = not for that release.
<holstein> jmholt: you can look in synaptic under sources.. you can comment them out of the sources file
<holstein> jmholt: you should try ppa-purge if you havent
<jmholt> I have but I dont know the syntax exactly to use
<jmholt> Im a newish user. Great on windows but inlight of Goverment over site want to move to open source
<jmholt> lol
<holstein> jmholt: should be "sudo ppa-purge ppa:michael-astrapi/ppa" if im reading it correctly
<holstein> jmholt: if you are new, dont use ppa's
<jmholt> I think it was for truecrypt
<jmholt> tried as you said and this is the error I got
<jmholt> jmholt@PcId10tLap:~$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:michael-astrapi/ppa
<jmholt> [sudo] password for jmholt:
<jmholt> Updating packages lists
<jmholt> PPA to be removed: michael-astrapi ppa
<jmholt> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: michael-astrapi ppa
<holstein> jmholt: you dont need a PPA for truecrypt.. they offer a binary
<jmholt> I did not see it in the store learning curve lol
<holstein> jmholt: for something like truecrypt, you dont want (likely) to trust any random source for it
<holstein> jmholt: ppa's are supported by the maintainers of the ppa's.. and what i mean by that is, they are not supported by ubuntu.. anyone can make them, and you click a warning to add them
<holstein> jmholt: you should be able to fire up synaptic and click the the menu for viewing the "sources" and untick the box for the offending/broken source
<holstein> jmholt: you'll want to get "sudo apt-get update" completing without error
<jmholt> is that the gui end for the updater?
<holstein> jmholt: is what?
<holstein> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80.2 (saucy), package size 2394 kB, installed size 7646 kB
<jmholt> synaptic
<jmholt> nvm lol I am in it now
<holstein> synaptic is a GUI package manager which has a clearly marked "sources" menu entry, which i mentioned above.. and a tick-box system, also referenced above, which will easily remove sources
<holstein> jmholt: you need to remove the sources you added that are broken, and not officially supported
<jmholt> ok
<jmholt> removing truecrypt what is the best anti virus for linux? I know it is not needed as much as windows but just wondering
<holstein> jmholt: "best" is always a matter of opinion and use case.. i dont use antivirus in linux.. i just use it as directed with proper permissions
<holstein> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jmholt> I was not sure if that was still a fact. I know root kits derived from linux script. So thought I would double check.
<holstein> should list what is available, or, in the synaptic package manager you can search "antivirus", or search using the package manager of your choice...
<holstein> jmholt: you can have whatever "protection" you want, and if you give the machine permission to do something, it will do it
<holstein> thats why antivirus hasnt really, and doesnt really address anything definitively about virus issues in windows
<jmholt> right on I use bootable linux usb keys like trinity or web doctor on windows to flush it from time to time
<jmholt> I have removed truecrypt and grub customizer and the dang thing is still in there lol I dont know what else it could have been
<holstein> jmholt: you run the command i gave..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<jmholt> yeah it could not find it
<holstein> then, you share errors in a pastebin
<jmholt> oh that one let me run again
<holstein> jmholt: what "it" couldnt find what?
<jmholt> last t ime I ran the update command it ran fine but I have the ppa thing disabled on the gui side
<holstein> jmholt: i asked you to disable the broken ppa's.. did you?
<jmholt> yeah in the software updater
<jmholt> could not find the thing in synaptic
<holstein> jmholt: synaptic is not a "software updater".. its a package manager
<holstein> jmholt: could not find what thing?
<jmholt> I know that I disabled it in Software updater but could not find it in Synaptic
<jmholt> no errors from sudo apt-get update
<holstein> jmholt: please close all other package managers and "updaters" and please open a terminal.. and run ..
<holstein> "sudo apt-get update"
<holstein> !paste | jmholt
<ubottu> jmholt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> paste any errors. if there are none, let me know
<jmholt> running now
<jmholt> No errors
<jmholt> Fetched 1,112 kB in 24s (46.2 kB/s)
<jmholt> Reading package lists... Done
<jmholt> jmholt@PcId10tLap:~$
<holstein> jmholt: OK.. so, what are you trying to do? update?
<holstein> if so, run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in the terminal, as you ran the other command
<jmholt> no I was trying to remove that ppa from my computer that kept failing to update. tried terminal removal could not find it tried looking for it in synaptic could not find it so I just disabled it in the software updater. It is not part of ubutnu studio right
<holstein> jmholt: ok.. so, the bad sources are disabled... enjoy!
<jmholt> lol ok thank you for your time and patience
<holstein> sure.. anytime
<onaxis> how can i burn mp3 to audio cd wwith ubuntustudio 12.04?
<cfhowlett> onaxis, multiple tools.  choose one.  brasero for example
<onaxis> i ve tried but says that mp3's are not supported file on brasero
<cfhowlett> onaxis, you need to install the codecs for .mp3
<onaxis> same at the k3b
<cfhowlett> onaxis, what ubuntu are you running?
<onaxis> How can i do that?
<onaxis> 12.04 ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> onaxis, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras will grab all the codecs you currrently lack - including .mp3
<onaxis> thank you m8!
<cfhowlett> onaxis, no problem
<onaxis> terminal stucked on a user's agreement. how do i accept it?
<onaxis> ok found it
<cfhowlett> onaxis, :)
<onaxis> new
<cfhowlett> onaxis, I was THINKING that but didn't want to say it ... :)
<onaxis> no probs man.
<onaxis> worked!
<onaxis> is there any way to update from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.10?
<manoel> Pessoal, recebam meus agradecimentos por essa coisa tão boa chamada Ubuntu Studio! Especialmente ao seu criador!
<holstein> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<holstein> manoel: ^
<manoel> Eu estou começando a usar este chat agora. Não faço ideia de como são feitasa as coisas por aqui. As regras e como fazer para notificar alguém.
<holstein> as regras estão no tópico do canal
<holstein> Eu não falam a sua língua
<holstein> vou usar Traduz Google para shre o tema com você
<manoel> Soryy I don't speach english
<holstein> Bem-vindo ao canal de suporte Ubuntu Studio | 13.10 e 12.04.3 Now Lançado http://ubuntustudio.org/download | Fórum de suporte http://ubuntuforums.org | Por favor, seja paciente e visitar https://help.ubuntu.com/ comunidade / UbuntuStudio se ninguém está por perto | fazer música geral e estúdio conversa é permitido
<holstein> o # ubuntu-br canal deve estar falando seu idioma
<holstein> "/join #ubuntu-br"
<manoel> Estou lendo em português do Brasil!
<manoel> Mas receio que a tradução para inglês não seja tão boa
<studio-user947> hello
<holstein> o//
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-29
<subuntu> anybody available to help with an installation quirk?
<subuntu> ok, so i have ubuntu studio running live off this usb -- but the install launcher is not working --- what could be the case?
<Unit193> Try running from the terminal, see if you get any output.  Also, may want to look in ~/.xsession-errors or .cache/upstart/startxfce.log
<subuntu> Unit193: not sure i understand -- run the installer thru the term?
<Unit193> What exactly is it getting stuck at and which version?
<subuntu> i'm such a dweeb. how do i check the version -- i only wrote studio on the usb
<subuntu> i want to say its 1204
<holstein> subuntu: check and see
<subuntu> omg. i wonder if this is a 64 bit .iso
<Unit193> lsb_release -c
<Unit193> arch
<subuntu> just saying precise
<subuntu> not telling me if 32 or 64
<subuntu> its an acer laptop with amd athlon 64 inside
<holstein> subuntu: which did you get? which do you want?
<holstein> its loading live, so its not like you have the wrong one
<subuntu> acer aspire 5515
<subuntu> but the installer won't launch -- i din't even ask it to run live -- i selected 'install' from the start, but it just went to live
<subuntu> it was 'burned' or copied using unetbootin, so i got the unet splash that starts with 'default' option, and then the others. i selected install, but it went live.
<holstein> subuntu: unet can break that
<holstein> subuntu: just select install from the menu
<subuntu> where in the menu?
<holstein> if that is what is failing, then elaborate about how its failing
<subuntu> i see it in the menu -- its 1204.3
<subuntu> let me try running
<subuntu> nope, not doing anything
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> subuntu: you can use one of those, and add what you want to it
<holstein> or, the xubuntu live iso if that is working better for your needs
<holstein> subuntu: could be something in the way you made the stick... or it could be a bad iso
<holstein> !md5 | subuntu will help you test
<ubottu> subuntu will help you test: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<subuntu> holstein, before i go doing that, can you help me determine which is the right iso, whether it should be 32b or 64b?
<holstein> subuntu: sure. do you have a system that is 64bit capable?
<subuntu> as i mentioned the computer is an acer aspire 5515, and there is a sticker with 'amd athlon 64' on it
<Unit193> How much ram?
<subuntu> how do i query that
<holstein> subuntu: its in the unit
<holstein> subuntu: you can run "free -m" in a terminal if you like
<subuntu> total 2757 , used 1088, free 1669, swap 6236
<holstein> so, i would to 32 there.. 4gb's is where i consider 64bit
<subuntu> ok -- so back to what you were saying about using a minimalist cd -- those packages listed on the page you referenced don't say they are studio packages
<subuntu> at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> subuntu: there are just main ubuntu repos.. all the official flavours use them
<holstein> subuntu: the mini iso's are as advertised.. just minimal.. you add what you want to them after install
<holstein> or, you try making the stick a different way, after checking the md5 sum.. etc
<subuntu> isn't there an ubuntustudio 700mb cd .iso?
<holstein> subuntu: no
<holstein> subuntu: there is a smaller xubuntu iso, that i suggested, that you can also add what you like to from the studio stuff
<subuntu> yes, but then the installation doesn't look like studio, and i don't know all the packages to make it so -- the file that i downloaded to make the usb has been deleted, so should i start over with a new download, i guess? and then, you are suggesting that i NOT use unetbootin?
<holstein> subuntu: you install the ubuntustuduio ones
<holstein> you can literally run "apt-cache search ubuntustudio" and install those.. but, yes, you can do whatever makes you comfortable
<holstein> subuntu: did the md5 sum fail on the download you had?
<subuntu> the download has been deleted, so i guess i can't check it? or can it be checked against the usb? i'm not a  coplete noob, but i'm not either proficient or knowledgeable
<subuntu> also -- is 1204 the best version to get now (is it lts?)
<holstein> subuntu: "best" is always a matter of opinion and use case
<subuntu> you seem tired, your speaking over my head
<holstein> subuntu: yeah?
<subuntu> yeah
<holstein> subuntu: "best" is not something i can say in reference to that question
<holstein> subuntu: 12.04 is the LTS version.. lts stands for long term support
<holstein> 13.10 is the latest.. its newer, but is not supported as long.. not nearly as long
<holstein> the best will be which ever of those fits your needs best
<holstein> subuntu: clear? i'll go into more information if you need
<subuntu> seems like lts is the 'best' option then
<holstein> subuntu: if you want 5 years support over newer packages, it is
<subuntu> what would a good alternative to unetbootin be if i download 12.04 32 bit for copy/burn to usb?
<holstein> subuntu: you can dd copy all the iso's
<holstein> subuntu: but, unetbootin works for me
<holstein> !install | subuntu lists options
<ubottu> subuntu lists options: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<subuntu> i thought that your earlier inference was that unetbootin 'breaks' the installer?
<holstein> subuntu: i have experienced first hand that it did, yes
<holstein> subuntu: i have selected "install" as you did, and gotten to "live" as you said you did
<holstein> subuntu: but, i have always been able to work around that, and install
<subuntu> thats what i was hoping to do, is work around, since i already have a usb 'burned' or copied
<holstein> i usualy just select "default" from the unetbootin menu first
<holstein> subuntu: have you tried "default" ? or another option from that menu?
<subuntu> no, i went right to 'install'
<holstein> subuntu: so, try "default"
<subuntu> if you do nothing, it goes to default, right?
<holstein> subuntu: i dont know, i just select "default" manually.. but, try anything different and see
<subuntu> ok, guess i'll restart and see
<cub> Anyone here used Garageband on iPhone? And know of a similar solution one could run on the Ubuntu Studio installation on a small pc?
<AsusF3s> ci sono italiani?
<AsusF3s> ho problemi con ubuntu studio e i pixeldel monitor..
<AsusF3s> l'ho appena riistallato da zero perchè aggiornando i driver mi si era impallato tutto...
<cub> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<grelo> how can I upgrade to 13.10 using the console?
<grelo> hellow guys
<holstein> do people lag a version behind like that because they think its more "stable" by then?
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-30
<bob_> Hello, I'm wondering what happens in April when release 13.10 reaches end of life? Will their be a new LTS released?
<holstein> bob_: i dont think thats when 13.10 goes EOL, but EOL is just that.. end of life
<holstein> bob_: so, when they go EOL, they are end of life, which means, no official support and the repos are down
<holstein> that doenst mean you can use it, and choose to manually patch and support it yourself
<bob_> Latest Release: Ubuntu Studio 13.10 Saucy Salamander
<bob_> This release has a very short support period, supported only until April 2014, but is the most up to date. Using a bittorent client is the recommended download method.
<holstein> bob_: i think that is incorrect
<holstein> bob_: 9 months is what i read, and was told
<bob_> Okay, just quoted from the website: http://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<holstein> should be July, i thought.. but, regardless, this is what happens when they go EOL
<holstein> 14.04 is an LTS, as was 12.04.. 12.04 is supported for 5 years, so, til april 2017.. and 14.04 til april 2019
<bob_> Well, I'm just wondering if that mean the next one will be LTS? From Wikipedia "Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr)" ... "This version is scheduled for release on 17 April 2014, and is the 20th release of Ubuntu. "
<holstein> bob_: 12.04 was an LTS, and 14.04 will be
<holstein> bob_: every 2 years is the plan for the LTS release
<bob_> I had problems with 12.04
<holstein> bob_: 12.04.. 12 = 2012, .04 = april
<holstein> bob_: i still use 12.04 on my production machine
<bob_> OK, thanks. I'll just patch my 13.04 for now and wait
<holstein> 13.04 should be EOL soon, however
<bob_> a couple of days ago it reached EOL
<holstein> this month i thought
<holstein> right..
<holstein> or, you can elaborate about the problems you are having, and see if i, or another volunteer can help, or point you in the right direction
<holstein> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<bob_> No problem with 13.04. I don't remember what it was with 12.04. Maybe something Jack didn't like with my setup. Don't remeber.
<holstein> bob_: then, i woudnt worry about it, or mention it
<holstein> Ubuntu 13.10 will only be supported for 9 months.
<bob_> Ya, thanks, I'll just wait for the next release, which looks like it should be LTS...
<bob_> Cheers.
<holstein> bob_: its not "should".. its an LTS
<holstein> bob_: 14.04 *is* an LTS
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> bob_: 13.03 *is* supported for 9 months.. as is 13.04
<bob_> Yup, roger that...
<holstein> bob_: the info at http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ was just not updated to reflect
<vincenzoml> Hi there. In ubuntu (but I did also in ubuntustudio) I installed the jack module for pulseaudio. I see pulseaudio sources and sinks in qjackctl, they're connected. I see the jack virtual soundcard in pulse, and it's the one set to be used. However, totem blocks when trying to play. Any idea why?
<vincenzoml> for the record, neither I can get a test sound out of pulseaudio's configuration tool
<vincenzoml> hmm, solved by disabling hdmi output in pulse
<vincenzoml> thanks anyway
<abc> giorno
<abc> è compreso rosegarden in ubuntu studio?
<holstein> !info rosegarden | abc
<ubottu> abc: rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:13.04-1 (saucy), package size 8044 kB, installed size 14369 kB
<abc> rosegarden is included into ubuntu studio?
<holstein> se non incluso può essere facilmente installato
<holstein> sudo apt-get install rosegarden
<holstein> !it | abc
<ubottu> abc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<abc> rosegarden is included into ubuntu studio?
<abc> yes or no..simple
<holstein> abc: if its not, it can be easily installed
<abc> yes or no
<holstein> abc: let be pull up a publically available package list and look for you
<abc> yes or no
<holstein> abc: sudo apt-get install rosegaren will pull rosegarden into *any* ubuntu flavour quickly.. but, i will check, if you dont mind waiting patiently
<holstein> abc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList states its included
<holstein> referenced as part of the "ubuntustudio-audio" meta package
<holstein> abc: understand?
<abc> thanx very much
<abc> great
<holstein> abc: sure.. anytime. just try and not repeat in the future.. we are volunteers here
<abc> i know
<abc> e mint a cosa serve?
<abc> exuse
<abc> wrong channel
<bornpilot> what linux tools are available that allow for live streaming to youtube?
<bornpilot> perhaps there are none.
<SolidLog> Hey guys. Really wish that there was a hotkey popup when you held the super key in this
<SolidLog> list of hotkeys*
<zequence> SolidLog: That's something worth taking up with the DE devs, in our case the people who develop XFCE :)
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio is focused on multimedia production, so we don't really put a lot of effort in that, usually.
<zequence> You could ask around in the #xubuntu channel about that, though
<SolidLog> They told me to ask here lol
<SolidLog> Trying the xfce channels
<zequence> We don't develp XFCE at all, so that is not something we do. We might even start basing our Desktop entirely on other DE's, giving the user multiple options
<zequence> What we care about is multimedia production, and in cases where the UI needs special attention for that, we take an interest
<zequence> But, not otherwise
<Unit193> SolidLog: You got the answer there.
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-31
<SolidLog> Really having trouble finding the settings to set the default programs
<SolidLog> REally loving ubuntu studio
<SolidLog> Especially seeing as my avid m-audio fast track just works native, didn't have to jump through hoops looking for driver installer myself
<SolidLog> Thanks Ubuntu Studio
<linux2> I'm having this issue with MusE where it's erasing my jackd connections after I load a song. So if I load up jackd, use a2jmidid to map my midi device to jackd, and then start MusE everything works ok. I have a midi input and output device. If I then load a song I made a few days ago I lose the muse midi input and output devices and there is seemingly no way to re-add them.
<linux2> anyone know anything about muse and how I might get it to re-add the default input and output devices?
<cfhowlett> linux2, #opensourcemusicians might know
<linux2> cfhowlett: ok thanks. hopefully someone there might know, cause this is getting to be very annoying. lol. I've been fiddling with this for a few hours but no such luck.
<tumadreenbragas> hola, hello :)
<cfhowlett> tumadreenbragas, greetings
<tumadreenbragas> equally
<hansford> <--- Old fart here....need some help....I want to update my Calf plugins  but but a newbie to linux....last time I typed commands was DOS 6.22 pre Window 95......can someone help me?
<nixnine> hey guys,  I am using studio 13.04 but now I don't get any updates.  Aside from updating to 13.10, is there anything I can do to update packages?
<nixnine> hello
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-01
<holstein> nixnine: its EOL
<holstein> nixnine: 13.04 is supported for 9 months.. being released in april (04) or 2013 (13.)... 9 months from then is now
<holstein> nixnine: you can upgrade or install to a supported release, which is 13.10 and 12.04 (which is a long term support release, supported for 5 years) or wait for the next long term support, the upcoming 14.04..
<holstein> or, you can use 13.04 and support it yourself with patches, or use it as is
<bryon> anybody alive who knows anything about pulseaudio?
<zequence> bryon: What do you need to know?
<bryon> i have two different usb audio devices
<zequence> So, what's your question?
<bryon> they both show up in pavucontrol as "1.1 root hub"
<bryon> just wondering if i can label them
<bryon> rename them something descriptive
<bryon> cursory web search is not helpful
<zequence> bryon: Try #pulseaudio
<bryon> brilliant
<bryon> thanks
<bryon> (of COURSE there's an entire channel for pulseaudio)
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-02
<demonis> hi
<cfhowlett> greetings
<trece8> hi all. Anyone has any clue as to how to avoid applications to autostart on session login? The 'save apps open on logout' made a lot of apps autostart, and even if I close them, they open up the next time
<mikubuntu_> is lubuntu 12.04 based on xubuntu? should i use all the tweaks on this page on this low mem laptop? :: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-xubuntu#TOC-Decrease-the-swap-use-very-important-
<mikubuntu_> decreasing the swappiness to 10 seemed to give me an extra 30 secs of youtube play before she hung up, the page recommends going even lower to 5 for lower mem systems -- my specific question is whether the pressure (50) should also be edited, or just change 10 to 5 ???
<OvenWerks> mikubuntu_: Ubuntustudio uses swappiness of 10 by default, but I have seen values as low as 1.
<OvenWerks> the stock 60 is great for servers, but not for desktops.
<OvenWerks> I don't know what "pressure"is though
<OvenWerks> mikubuntu: ^^
<OvenWerks> Swappiness is a lazy swap BTW.
<mikubuntu> OvenWerks: mentions pressure in the textedit on the page: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-xubuntu#TOC-Decrease-the-swap-use-very-important-
<bbba> Hello everyone. Using my laptop how can I connect to another laptop to fix issues in in?
<mikubuntu> OvenWerks: now i changed from 10 to 5, and it seems to be getting caught up badly again, doesn't even play one minute
<mikubuntu> OvenWerks: can you refresh my memory of the command to determine the machine's memory?
<OvenWerks> mikubuntu: how much memory do you have?
<OvenWerks> Top shows this
<mikubuntu> OvenWerks: i don't know and i forgot the command to query mem
<OvenWerks> if you run top it will be near the top
<OvenWerks> of the screen
<mikubuntu> just type top in the term?
<OvenWerks> yup
<mikubuntu> ok
<OvenWerks> then q to quit
<OvenWerks> For audio work I have found that 1G is about minimum useful, but we recommend 2G +
<OvenWerks> Anyway, I have to go, I am playing in an hour.
<mikubuntu> OvenWerks: ty
<mikubuntu> 2044872k tot memorym how much is that in mb's?
<zequence> free -m (for showing available memory)
<zequence> free -hm to see in human readable form
<bbba> inc
<beatbox> hi
<beatbox> german audio expert here?
<beatbox> non german expert here?? :)
<holstein> beatbox: ask if you have a question
<Anonymouse_> is there a 14.04 for studio?
<Unit193> There will be, sure.
<Anonymouse_> so should i install xubuntu for now?
<Anonymouse_> yup. best solution. Go!
<Anonymouse_> the link is 404  @_@
<holstein> Anonymouse_: there will be both a xubuntu and ubuntustudio 14.04.. so, i dont know what its studio vs xubuntu for you right now
<holstein> Anonymouse_: i suggest installing xubuntu, and add whatever you want/need from the studio packages, unless audio production is your main focus
<Anonymouse_> yup thank you
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-26
<Jagmaster> hi all
<Jagmaster> searching info on the ubuntu studio documentation page for supported usb audio interfaces/sound cards
<Jagmaster> ive find that the M-audio M-Track usb audio interface that i own and i use to work is "well supported" as it says
<Jagmaster> my question is, some of you people in here got that same device or have tested it to confirm that everything works fine with that audio interface?
<Aqua> Hi
<Aqua> I got a small problem. The icon of my wificonnection isn´t showing up in the statusbar anymore. I´m still connected to the internet, but have to manage the networks manually through the console.
<Aqua> Any ideas how to fix it?
<studio-user652> Bonsoir
<studio-user652> Je suis en train d'installer Ubuntu studio en dual boot avec Windows 8.1, c'est ma première fois sur linux et j'ai fais une partition en EXT4 avec ma racine, et une partition de 4go pour le swap, j'ai oublié quelque chose ? :)
<Unit193> !fr | studio-user652
<ubottu> studio-user652: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-27
<jaguarsoul> hi all ive got a m-audio m-track usb audio interface, since it is class compliant it is supported on the linux kernel?
<hd> on screen keyboard are not default by the system and must be installed. my keyboard is broken then was seem the issue.
<SonikkuAmerica> hd: #xubuntu might help you more here. (Ubuntu Studio uses XFCE, the default desktop for Xubuntu)
<hd> no problem, only a thing that maybe was forgothen by developers.
<hd> already intalled from software center, by first copy - paste to form keyboard.
 * likevinyl is away: el que mucho humo vende, muere ahogado.
<melodie> hi
<melodie> does someone here know how to boot ubuntu studio live in a mac book pro?
<cfhowlett> !mac | melodie
<ubottu> melodie: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<melodie> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> melodie, happy2help!
<melodie> :)
<melodie> I have to do a backup of the data, I'll use the live session of ubuntu studio and rsync. Just wondering, the external usb drive is vfat : if I turn it into a Ntfs, is it ok with a Mac OS X system, as far as access is concerned?
<melodie> I don't like vfat too much for an external usb drive, they don't take large files, and other things
<melodie> what do you think?
<melodie> forget my question, I got the answer, which is fat and nothing all. :)
<holstein> melodie: hello
<melodie> hi holstein you here! :)
<holstein> this was actually one of the first places for me to be
<melodie> so you are an expert?
<holstein> i am one of the volunteers here, for sure
<melodie> I would have a few basic questions related to mac book and mac osx, I don't have any knowledge, could you answer some very noobs ones?
<holstein> melodie: sure.. but, this is for ubuntustudio
<melodie> thanks
<holstein> melodie: what questions do you have?
<melodie> does a mac os x have the equivalent of multi user, admin user, and user without power?
<melodie> and or guest account?
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> i would ask apple
<holstein> when i setup apple machines, i set them up that way
<holstein> but, i just search for what i need in the documentation and "make it so"..
<holstein> mostly, setting up an appropriate user with permissions for FTP or ssh transfer locally..
<cfhowlett_> melodie, ask #osx
<cfhowlett_> ?
<cfhowlett_> eek.  ignore me.  sorry, holstein.
<melodie> :)
<cfhowlett_> Well, there goes my budget.   Dell just officially announced the M3800 Precision Sputnik with ubuntu 14.04.1 :)
<holstein> cfhowlett_: no worries, whats-so-ever ..glad you are here :)
<holstein> woot!
<hulti_> Hi, he have a french support for Ubuntu studio ? Because i'm french ::
<hulti_> :/ *
<holstein> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> hulti_: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<hulti_> Yes xD Sorry, have a good day ! :)
<holstein> hulti_: no need to be sorry.. good luck, and welcome
<tony__> hey there, i have ubuntu studio and want to change the default browser that opens when i click 'web browser' in the ubuntu menu on the task bar
<tony__> is the entry for this in  /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<holstein> tony__: i'll just use the GUI for it
<tony__> i had set it through the gui
<tony__> but since it's set it doesn't give a chance to change it
<holstein> tony__: for example, when i add "chrome", i'll click the promt that pops up, and if it pops again, i'll ctick "dont bother me" or whatever
<tony__> i want to switch it from chrome because for some reason chrome bogs down
<tony__> holstein, ty for the responses btw
<holstein> you can also use the terminal.. sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<holstein> or, just remove chrome, if you dont want to use it..
<tony__> yeah, tried to avoid that but that's the route im taking
<tony__> ty!
<holstein> tony__: you can and should backup the config, regardless
<holstein> so, you can reinstall the browser if you need
<melodie> hello again
<holstein> o/
<melodie> are you aware of two bugs in the live ubuntu studio 14.01.1? gksu is missing, and gparted can't be launched directly from the menus. It works with "pkexec gparted" from the console, and there is another program in the menus asking for gksu which isn't installed.
<melodie> This is in Systems > Ubuntu Studio Controls
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> dont assume a bug
<melodie> holstein is there a command to seek for a specific bug with ubottu ?
<holstein> melodie: sure
<holstein> melodie: not with the bot, but, i just use the search there at lp
<holstein> or, just google
<holstein> but, you are not hitting a bug there
<holstein> you can instal gksu or whatever you need.. and you can use gparted
<melodie> you can, but not by using the menu entry, which is a non critical bug of course, yet when you start it and never see it appear it first feels strange
<melodie> and for the second, it might not be critical either but it triggers an error message, and that does not look too nice when showing to someone.
<melodie> it's just a matter of checking the desktop file
<melodie> files*
<melodie> at the Exec= line, you know
<melodie> I'll try to check for bug reports in a moment
<holstein> melodie: its not a bug, though..
<holstein> but, if you feel it is, i would file
<melodie> holstein if it's easy and does not take you long, it could be a good idea
<holstein> melodie: i dont consider it a bug
<melodie> yes I get that holstein just I don't understand why it is not a bug in your opinion
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-28
<delt> does ubuntustudio / xubuntu use a modified xfce indicator plugin?
<delt> compiling it from source, i'm getting an empty plugin...
<cfhowlett> delt, no modification but WHY are you compiling.  it's in the repo!
<delt> cfhowlett: i'm trying to add features to it
<delt> except i still don't fully get this whole notify vs. indicator thing..... i need to study the code in more detail
<delt> ok got it... it's a gtk2 vs. gtk3 conflict thing.....
<studio-user650> hello everyone, sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but I'm currently stuck reinstalling the OS after repartitioning my hard drive. Has anyone else been hung up at "Restoring previously installed packages..."?
<cfhowlett> studio-user650, can you get a terminal?
<studio-user650> not by using ctrl+alt+t, is there another way?
<cfhowlett> ctrl + alt + f1
<Polyp> whoever tried to help me earlier (stuck reinstalling) I appreciate it, got everything up and running now.
<zequence> cfhowlett: ^
<cfhowlett> Polyp, congrats!  enjoy the magic!
<cfhowlett> zequence, Dell 3800 precision with ubuntu support: yay or nay? :)
<zequence> cfhowlett: I've recently installed Ubuntu on a few new Win 8 / 8.1 laptops, and I have had problems with a particular Dell model. 14.04 didn't boot at all, while 14.10 did
<zequence> Main problems are usually wifi and touchpad. In one case, I was not able to get the touchpad working - there's no good code for it yet
<zequence> In another case, the wifi worked, but I had to put the laptop in sleep mode after booting, and the wake it to get the wifi switch to turn on
<cfhowlett> I was holding out for the dell XPS 13 sputnik 2015, but I may go for the precision sputnik instead
<zequence> I guess there's no way to know if no one has tried installing on one yet
<cfhowlett> waiting for the reviews, then :)
<zequence> I'm currently installing on a couple of Acer machines. All working well. Last bit is to see if I can get Windows to boot from the grub menu with secure boot enabled. That's pretty much all the trouble I've had so far
<zequence> Cool. I was actually able to boot Windows from grub with secure boot enabled.
<cfhowlett> good news indeed!
<zequence> the bios had an option for adding trusted efi binaries, Not seen that before
<zequence> These laptops usually have pretty basic bioses
<cfhowlett> really!  this is a new model?
<zequence> Aspire V15
<cfhowlett> so ... 2015?  I know not aspire
<zequence> celeron
<cfhowlett> good job, then!~
<zequence> Though, if you just want Ubuntu, installing it will automatically make it bootable with secure boot on
<zequence> At least that's my experience so far, to 100%
<zequence> The only problem has been when dual booting windows, that you couldn't boot Windows from GRUB, in which case you either need to select boot device from the bios boot menu (where both Windows and Ubuntu would appear), or you had to disable secure boot
<HarryHaaren> zequence, so you'd advise a relatively new Acer machine for audio work? I'm working on a 7 year old Acer, and its serving pretty well: so i'd certainly concider buying another one. Any recommendation?
<zequence> HarryHaaren: No, I haven't done any audio work on any of these :)
<zequence> Well, apart from the Fujitsu that I have, which I only use for small things
<zequence> I only have pci devices, and a firewire device. Sadly, few laptops have firewire support these days
<HarryHaaren> yeah, this Acer has :D
<HarryHaaren> TM 5720, works flawless - texas instruments FW chip and all. Bought it for that reason
<HarryHaaren> and a PCMCIA slot for the RME MultiFace2, so I don't want to stop using this machine for multi-tracking :D
<zequence> I have an old Vaio that has firewire. Only problem is when I record drums. The vibrations will make writing to disk fail
<zequence> (I don't have a control room)
<HarryHaaren> SSD to the rescuse. Cheapo 40$ one?
<HarryHaaren> I got a "PatrioX" 32gb SSD for 40 bucks when I was over in the states in 2012..
<zequence> That could work.
<zequence> I have an old desktop computer that acts as drum recorder/server, which is on all the time, so I have that covered :)
<zequence> Also mechanic disk drives, but not as sensitive
<zequence> I would have never thought it was due to the drums, had I not some comments by a German guy found some guy on the Ardour forum
<HarryHaaren> yeah, las said before Ardour has 5 second disk-stream buffers, due to exactly this!
<zequence> I think you can change the buffer now?
<HarryHaaren> probably, that was ~a year or 2 ago
<HarryHaaren> anyway, OT rant over :) Back to work, thanks for the Acer info
<zequence> Have a nice afternoon
<Bernhard_L> Hello, how to make a drumroll or call sound very loud without clipping?
<cfhowlett> Bernhard_L, amplify, equalize, normalize
<Bernhard_L> cfhowlett: thank you, I'll try.
<cfhowlett> Bernhard_L, happy2help!
<Bernhard_L> cfhowlett, sounds better now. But what about limiter?
<cfhowlett> Bernhard_L, try it!  it's free!
<lucas> hello
<holstein> lucas: o/
<holstein> Bernhard_L: compression on the way in, as well
<holstein> i have a preamp with comp on-board.. helps get a hotter signal into "tape".. but, you cant undo that
<holstein> its all a compromise
<lucas> hello holstein
<lucas> do you happen to know if it is possible to boot from an external drive using gpt partition table? If yes, how? (grub refuses to be installed there)
<holstein> i use boot repair to install grub there
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> not sure about different partition table types, but, ubuntustudio is ubuntu is linux.. so, anything relevant to ubuntu will work here
<holstein> you can go to #ubuntu, and ask "generally" about how to boot what you need.. since, its not specific to ubuntustudio, and you may not find the exact assistance you need here
<lucas> in fact it doesn't
<holstein> lucas: sure.. im just saying that, as you say, "in fact", i have
<lucas> i'll do a pastebin
<holstein> lucas: not sure what is specific to your case
<lucas> 'ill paste the output,
<holstein> but, nothing about ubuntustudio is specifically preventing anything
<holstein> you can see at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<holstein> "The GRUB 2 bootloader is included on all currently-supported versions of the Ubuntu family. GRUB 2 can accomodate traditional computer firmware such as BIOS as well as the newer EFI/UEFI standards. It is compatible with MBR, GPT and other partitioning tables."
<holstein> and, ubuntu, nor ubuntustudio is doing anything to prevent it from installing on a gpt partition
<lucas> http://pastebin.fr/38289
<lucas> why does it do that do you think?
<holstein> grub-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding.
<holstein> grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<holstein> lucas: why ext2?
<lucas> yes that is what it says
<holstein> grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<holstein> grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<lucas> not: /dev/sdb1: LABEL="u-studio" UUID="d2eeeea0-3e4d-4599-a68d-45c8a14031b7" TYPE="ext4"
<lucas> see it is ext4
<holstein> lucas: i would make whatever partition it needs
<holstein> even it its a smaller, additional one
<lucas> holstein, I can if I know what he wants, which I presently don't
<holstein> lucas: above, you can read that one "want" is blocklists
<lucas> how do you do that? Is is an option in gparted?
<holstein> lucas: i would use #ubuntu to address this, since, this channels scope is more about audio specific work, and that channel, or #xubuntu would be more appropriate for you, and more folks will be there
<lucas> good idea, many thanks!
<holstein> cheers! and good luck
<lucas> thanks man!
<lucas> bye
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-29
<Moon_> hello
<studio-user196> anybody out there??
<studio-user196> Im new  in ubuntu studio
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-30
<Moon_> hi
<Moon_> hi
<atlan> hi, i have ab problem with my new ubuntu studio
<atlan> i want to install a driver for my video card, a Asus GTX 750Ti OC
<atlan> But on the nvidia webside, i only got a .run file
<atlan> How can I install the driver?
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-31
<ProfInc> Hey everyone.  I just bought a Sound Blaster SB 1095 usb sound card and I am trying to set it up with ubuntu studio but it's not recognizing it.  Can anyone help me out with this?
<ProfInc> anyone here?
<ProfInc> anyone here?
<blausand> Sorry, no idea.
<ProfInc> blausand, are you familiar with how to get a usb soundcard up and running on ubuntu studio?
<blausand> Not at all. I'm more like "If it is a soundblaster, Ubuntu should mention it can see it. If there's network, Ubuntu should find the driver or tell that it couldn't and where to ask for it or monitor development.
<blausand> Otherwise we could just get back to 1990 and admit Linux is still for nerds.
<ProfInc> It's a soundblaster SB 1095 USB soundcard
<blausand> I cite myself: "Before bying hardware, always ask 'Is there a driver for linux?'!"
<blausand> buying, that is.
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-01
<Guest50121> Hi, I have a quick question. Do you think you will release Ubuntu Studio with Cinnamon DE?
<Guest50121> Or anything else beside Xfce?
<sakrecoer_> Guest50121: not for the moment. There are plans on making ubuntustudio desktop agnostic, but it isn't ready yet.
<Guest50121> I see.
<Guest50121> Thank you.
<sakrecoer_> Guest50121: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+question/230485
<antto> eh.. is there no way to change the mouse _speed_ ?
<sakrecoer_> antto: open settings manager, and go for 'mouse and touchpad'
<sakrecoer_> you have to have the mouse selected in the 'device' dropdown menu
<sakrecoer_> i'm running 14.04 on the box i'm looking at atm...
<sakrecoer_> don't think it is different in 15.10, but my memory may trick me..
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-02
<antto> sakrecoer_ there is no mouse speed there, just acceleration and acceleration sensetivity
<antto> and i hate acceleration ;]
<antto> when i turn that down, it's okay, but very slow
<antto> i want linear speed
<sakrecoer_> antto: hmm... have you tried with high acceleration and liw acceleration sensivity?
<sakrecoer_> low*
<sakrecoer_> FYI submissions for ubuntu 16.04 Free Culture Showcase are open:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase
<erick_> Hi, I have a quick question. Do you think we would get PulseAudio 8.0 with Ubuntu Studio 16.04?
<erick_> Hi, I have a quick question. Do you think we would get PulseAudio 8.0 with Ubuntu Studio 16.04?
<erick_> Or it would remain at 4.0 as I am using Trusty
<erick_> I also heard about this Bluez5, but I do not know what this is.
<zequence_> erick_: pulseaudio will probably always be the latest stable release when a new Ubuntu comes out
<zequence_> 16.04 currently has version 7.1
<erick_> I see.
<erick_> That is good news for me.
<erick_> What is the best way to check for next release feature?
<zequence_> Since pulseaudio 8 was just released, Ubuntu packagers have probably just not gotten around to getting it released yet
<erick_> I see.
<krytarik> That'd be Debian though.
<zequence_> krytarik: Not in the case of pulseaudio
<krytarik> Well, none of them anyway. :P
<zequence_> Most of the packages that Ubuntu Studio distributes are actually packaged in Debian, and auto synced to Ubuntu until Feature Freeze, which is about two months before final release
<zequence_> Anything that belongs to the "universe" repository pretty much, I believe
<zequence_> But, Canonical maintains what is in "main". That includes things like the unity DE, the kernel, and a few other things
<erick_> Anything else excited from Ubuntu Studio 16.04?
<zequence_> Nothing mind blowing, that I can think of. We've synced with Xubuntu so that our desktop settings look very similar to Xubuntu's, except for theming
<zequence_> I'm sure there are some nice new updates for packages
<zequence_> ubuntustudio-controls is going to be an important tool for audio people, but mainly for those who are adding Ubuntu Studio to an existing Ubuntu installation
<erick_> Thank you.
<antto> sakrecoer_ yes.. no combination of acceleration gives an equivalent of "speed" that's why there are usually 3 sliders for these things, and i only see two there
<sakrecoer_> antto: sorry... i don't know how to achieve exactly what you want. i like to have my mouse sensitive with little movement to reach end to end of screen, but i never reflected over linear speed.
<sakrecoer_> try in #xubuntu maybe or in #ubuntu
<sakrecoer_> antto: best of luck! feel free to share the sollution with us if/when you find it
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-03
<snapshot> anyone from germany?
<cfhowlett> !de | snapshot
<ubottu> snapshot: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<top_ping> hi everybody!
<georgeowell> Anyone using Focusrite interfaces under Linux?
<georgeowell> Looking at 6i6 but it has some control software with it so I guess it's a no go for Linux
<sakrecoer_> georgeowell: i don't know much about that device, but i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2270355
<georgeowell> hehe thanks for that
<georgeowell> that looks promising
<sakrecoer_> :) it does! best of luck georgeowell !
<georgeowell> hopefully I should be ok as I'm on studio 15.10
<georgeowell> with 4.2
<georgeowell> I'm kinda stuck between what I need for my Windows/OSX setups and what works on Linux
<georgeowell> my friend has an old Alesis interface that works so maybe I'll just grab that as well
<georgeowell> whoa
<georgeowell> look what I found :)
<georgeowell> http://sourceforge.net/projects/qsismixer/
<georgeowell> shame it's on Soundforge
<georgeowell> hmm archive is failing to open
<georgeowell> damn
<sakrecoer_> :/
<sakrecoer_> oh i'm rusty on that front, but i don't think that tar.gz file is an archive in the .zip file sense..
<sakrecoer_> georgeowell: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-do-i-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
<drosophile> Hi , I'm new on ubuntu , I want to dom usic computer assisted, but I don't know how to start , I'm dissapointed a little
<sakrecoer_> drosophile: it isn't easy at first. its normal to be a little frustrated
<sakrecoer_> can you explain were you get stuck? :)
<drosophile> I have a midi keyboard I like to use as a synthesizer , but the ubuntu official websites are too complicated, I can not understand , I 'm confused
<sakrecoer_> ok drosophile, did you install ubuntu or ubuntustudio?
<sakrecoer_> if you installed ubuntustudio, in the main menu on the desktop, you should see an entry called "ubuntu studio information"
<drosophile> nop ubuntu
<sakrecoer_> ok.. so this means that at the moment there are no music programs on your computer
<sakrecoer_> i'm affraid it will take too much time for me to help you on how to pull in all the ubuntustudio music apps in your ubuntu installation.
<sakrecoer_> for now
<sakrecoer_> but fear not, drosophile :) subsrcibe to the mailing-list here:
<sakrecoer_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<sakrecoer_> and write us a mail, explain your problem shortly, and i will take some time to write the proceedure to you. we need to update that documentation anyways :)
<drosophile> OK , thanks :)
<sakrecoer_> no problem drosophile :) looking forward to read you! :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-04
<sheikh> ok
<sheikh> whats next
<sheikh> any one
<cfhowlett> !details | sheikh
<ubottu> sheikh: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sakrecoer_> i seem to have completly forgotten how to display the instrument used by a midi+audio track in ardour 3. anyone care to share the proceedure?
<sakrecoer_> i want to tweak calf monosynth i addad along with midi+audio track...
<sakrecoer_> proceedure=magic littel hidden button...
<sakrecoer_> i remebr the instrument popping up on track creation, but it isn't there. in fact, no sound either :D
<cfhowlett> hey sakrecoer_: US has nearly double the number of entries for our wallpaper contest as the main ubuntu showcase contest </gloat>
<sakrecoer_> :) \o/
<sakrecoer_> found a tutorial, that shows that i get no entry for the synth in the plugin space in the mixer :'(
<sakrecoer_> its ok :) i'll keep digging
<sakrecoer_> ok.. midi track, not midi+audio track :) \o/
<sakrecoer_> super unstable, strange. triggers with nice latency but note on every noteON..
<sakrecoer_> but *not on every note
<sakrecoer_> not sure how, but fixd. no a2j involved.. super tight. i use those system midi_captureX in the jack MIDI tab.
<sakrecoer_> \o/ i got this! wuhuu!! gonna have to study them settings way more, but it works and its fun! :D
<belkinsa> The CC is having their team-check up meeting for your team and we are looking for members to join #ubuntu-meeting.  Thank you!
<studio-user716> antonia2 ciao a tutti
<studio-user716> ho scaricato la iso di ubuntustudio ma non mi fa creare il dvd.    help!!
<krytarik> !it | studio-user716
<ubottu> studio-user716: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-05
<fabio_> hello people
<fabio_> iam install ubuntu studio
<fabio_> and i love it
<david__> dove trovo ubuntu studio italiano?
<david__> ho bisogno di assistenza su ubuntu studio please
<david__> ho bisogno di asistenza
<iperc> hello guys
<iperc> who tried to user guitar rig on ubuntu through wine ?
<iperc> I can't compile wineasio on ubuntu 15.10
<OvenWerk1> iperc: have you tried guitarix? I don't know anything about compiling windows executables on linux.
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-06
<studio-user379> Ciao
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-07
<kolo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/BiG9VCYNThymE1OA6DlZ
<kolo> Is it possible to burn subtitles in the ~ middle of screen?
<sakrecoer_> kolo: can you elaborate? what software?
<sakrecoer_> do you mean like a title or a subtitle with timecode?
<kolo> I want to carve it on video (aka hard sub)
<kolo> like a title
<kolo> sakrecoer_: I want to burn some title in different position in different times of vide
<sakrecoer_> kolo, ok :)and what video editor are you using?
<sakrecoer_> kolo: however, regardless of the program, the universal way (works with all video editor) is to create slides with a transparent background to use a "titles-cards"
<sakrecoer_> it's the best way to be able to use the font fomratting you want in any software (some have limited title options)
<sakrecoer_> it makes it a bit more complicated to correct spelling errors, but it works super.
<sakrecoer_> i do it that way..
<sakrecoer_> create a picture with the same resolution in gimp for example,
<kolo> I wasn't using any special program. I burned subtitles by: ffmpeg -i input.mp4 -vf subtitles=input.srt out.mp4
<sakrecoer_> oh... well, my compteneces with ffmpeg are very limited
<sakrecoer_> but i recon, you should be able to input a picture file at a given timecode aswell?...
<sakrecoer_> kolo:
<sakrecoer_> maybe try to ask in the ffmpeg support channel, not sure which one that would be tho...
<kolo> sakrecoer_: Your way is a feature-rich way, I can do many things. How do you burn your slides on the video?
<sakrecoer_> i use blender for video editing
<sakrecoer_> with the blender velvets plugin, let me find the link for you
<sakrecoer_> kolo: http://blendervelvets.org/
<kolo> Ah, Blender
<sakrecoer_> but you can do it that way in kdenlive aswell...
<kolo> Probabely it's the best but it take time to lear blender. Thank you for the clue. I try to finde a solution for  burning img on video by ffmpeg
<sakrecoer_> best of luck kolo ! :)
<kolo> I found sth here: http://www.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-filters.html#overlay-1
<kolo> Anyway; to try to learn an linear video editor, which one is recommended: Blender or kdenlive or...?
<kolo> sakrecoer_:   I mean sth feature-rich
<sakrecoer_> kolo: great, i hope that works for you! awesome that you come back and share a hint of your sollution!
<sakrecoer_> i'd say kdenlive is easier to get along with if you are familiar with video sequencers...
<sakrecoer_> but i personaly prefere blender, for its intercompatibility: you can collab with people on any os...
<sakrecoer_> i have to go eat... feel free to ask more, i will read the backlog :)
<sakrecoer_> and perhaps others will find a moment to help you :)
<kolo> Thanks
<sakrecoer_> kolo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYVZ6rtayaA the VSe has gotten a quite a few improvements since that tutorial was published :) bye now..
<Guest93507> somebody here ?
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> you mean at high resolution/large size?
<Guest34077> Hi
<Guest34077> I have a quick question.
<Guest34077> How come we have proprietary driver for video card,  but not sound card?
<Guest34077> I have been using Linux for seven years now, but I still can't figure why.
<sakrecoer_> Guest34077: best thing you can do about it ask the same question to the brand coding the driver of your soundcard :/
<sakrecoer_> ask them why they don't do drivers for linux..
<sakrecoer_> and tell them you really want them to do that
<Guest34077> You meant the company likes "Creative"?
<cfhowlett> yep
<sakrecoer_> also ask your friends running GNU/Linux with the same soundcard to aldo write them. With a little pressure, they might consider doing it..
<sakrecoer_> Guest34077: yes, the brand building/coding for your soundcard
<Guest34077> I keep picturing "Dell" has business relationship with Canomical, but why not the sound card company.
<sakrecoer_> Guest34077: i'm pretty sure canonical would be all up for it. it really is a matter of the soundcard brands not caring enough about GNU/Linux users.. :(
<Guest34077> If I am Canomical, I would send "Creative Lab" a sell person :)
<Guest34077> Which sound card companies have the best relationship with Linux?
<Guest34077> I also think AMD has sound card unit?
<Guest34077> Now,
<Guest34077> which sound card do you think is the best for home PC?
<Guest34077> I googled and it once said ASUS Xonar DG, and I am using one now.
<sakrecoer_> Guest34077: "the best soundcard" is an impossible question to answer. it depends on so many things: your needs, your set-up, your taste...
<sakrecoer_> Guest34077: let me find a link for you about soundcards known to work in GNU/Linux
<Guest34077> Let's say best sound for gamer.
<Guest34077> I just want to learn. I believe I know how to choose compatible sound card.
<Guest34077> Not, best sound for sound engineer.
<Guest34077> :)
<sakrecoer_> Guest34077: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/SupportedHardware#Audio_Devices
<sakrecoer_> Guest34077: http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/hardware_matrix
<sakrecoer_> For sound in games you can achieve greaet quality with the built-in soundcard of your computer
<sakrecoer_> what i'm guessing is important in games would be surround sound
<sakrecoer_> i think pulse audio would handle that pretty well, given you have outputs that allow you to connect multiple speakers to your computer
<sakrecoer_> but you will probably find more usefull tips about gaming audio within a gameing communty for GNULinux... i'm a total ignorant about gaming so i can't really guide you there..
<Guest34077> I see.
<Guest34077> Wow. Thank you. Happy Chinese New Year.
<fabio> hello
<Guest5582> hello
<Guest5582> people
<Guest5582> i need help to install gigedit
<Guest5582> to edit gig samples
<erick> Hi, I have a question.
<Guest18874> If, one day, I use a logical drive (3 HDs, for example) for Ubuntu Studio OS, will that make my PC faster?
<Guest18874> In Oracle Database at my office, database would be faster if the data are across multiple disk.
<Guest18874> I am thinking more reading and writing power through multiple HDs.
<NoteOn> hi
<Guest18874> hi
<NoteOn> multi hdd? I don't think so.
<NoteOn> in daw its just one big file. in each part..
<NoteOn> not db..
<Guest18874> shouldn't such big file be gathered around multiple disks?
<Guest18874> Right now, I am using EXT4 at home.
<Guest18874> What if I can choose different file system?
<NoteOn> sorry my english am japanese..
<NoteOn> anway in linux there is a way, multi hdd as one hdd..
<NoteOn> but in daw work, I think not affected.. so...
<Guest18874> I know there is a way :) It is called logical volume, I think.
<NoteOn> how about netjack then more pc's even not fast pc.
<Guest18874> what is netjack?
<NoteOn> netjack is via lan to connect ..
<NoteOn> wait
<NoteOn> http://netjack.sourceforge.net/
<NoteOn> http://jackaudio.org/faq/netjack.html
<Guest18874> Wow, I did not know you can do that with audio, beside the data.
<NoteOn> so you can find example using this. I use sometimes but not haavy work.. so maybe other users case is better
<NoteOn> LAN needs giga=1000M for good speed  but in herer 100M works fine..
<NoteOn> point for me is 2pc's makes more power than 1 hiend pc.
<NoteOn> I think that google do in server;
<Guest18874> More PCs are better.
<Guest18874> I see. I have not tried that.
<Guest18874> I will one day.
<NoteOn> ya, and like video editing? it can render in other pc.. then etc..
<Guest18874> Video Editing, in other pc, is also faster?
<Guest18874> Are you sure? I have not heard?
<NoteOn> in cakewalk sonnor , new function is render sysnth? this means not realtime plugin does. render to wav.. in track.. so keep pc faster
<Guest18874> Ummm.
<NoteOn> in example we can do this kind in netjack.
<Guest18874> Thank you.
<Guest18874> See you.
<NoteOn> realtime such as kb input midi to record is not good I think but
<NoteOn> most case you can do many
<NoteOn> cu
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-31
<linux_user> Hello all
<linux_user> I installed ubuntu GNOME and then the three ubuntustudio meta packages for audio and jackd does not start up gives some barrage of errors telling me a file is missing but no filename!?! where can I get help with this?
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-01
<ShwnVnrt> Hello again...
<ShwnVnrt> quick questions..
<ShwnVnrt> chroot
<ShwnVnrt> fontconfig
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-02
<ShwnVnrt> would font config reg..   would it be faster if i install font config before DE's?
<ShwnVnrt> debootstrap chroot
<ShwnVnrt> i also would like to share my Pi2/3 builds  https://sourceforge.net/projects/ultimateedition-ports/files/PiFlavourMaker/
<ShwnVnrt> i have a zesty ubuntu studio
<ShwnVnrt> cancel questions request... my builds fail faster than i can get replys.. so i can just test my own thoughts.. again thanks...
<ShwnVnrt> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ultimateedition-ports/files/PiFlavourMaker/
<ZargosLord> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> ask your question, ZargosLord
<ZargosLord> can someone help me with JACKD? since some days i can't start jackd anymore, it was working fine and now i can start the server jackd but impossible to connect on the server with sqjackctl or anything alse
<ZargosLord> sorry not sqjackctl but qjackctl
<cfhowlett> ZargosLord, if no answer here, see #linuxaudio
<ZargosLord> ok thank for info
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<ZargosLord> well, noone on #linuxaudio :)
<OvenWerk1> ZargosLord: have you logged out and in sice you have had problemes with jackd?
<ZargosLord> i ve done all necessary for jackd for the ulimits configuration
<ZargosLord> ulimit -l -r is correct
<ZargosLord> but jackd doesn t seems to see it
<ZargosLord> it startd, but each time i try to connect it fail
<ZargosLord> i have 2 computer with ubuntu studio installed and both have the same behavior
<OvenWerk1> ZargosLord: I would have figgered that that was set correctly if it worked before as it seems from your comment, but maybe it has never worked?
<ZargosLord> i use driver alsa off course
<ZargosLord> it has work as far as 10 days ago
<ZargosLord> i've even made a Hydrogen file for 21 pilots song Heathens :)
<OvenWerk1> so jack worked up till 10 days ago.
<ZargosLord> yes
<OvenWerk1> Have you logged out and since that time.
<ZargosLord> i think that there was something is an update
<ZargosLord> could rthat be the problem with pulseaudio?
<ZargosLord> i have restarted at least 10 times :)
<ZargosLord> on both computers
<OvenWerk1> pulseaudio has not tended to be a problem since about 12.04
<OvenWerk1> what os are you running?
<OvenWerk1> (16.04, 1610)
<ZargosLord> 16.10
<OvenWerk1> OK
<OvenWerk1> I do not have a copy running here to test.
<OvenWerk1> so...
<OvenWerk1> lets try: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerk1> pastebin.com would be a good place to paste the results and put the url here
<ZargosLord> zargos@zargoslp:/tmp$ bash ./adevices.sh  ======================================== Part I: ALSA Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version k4.8.0-34-lowlatency.  Card 0 (PCH):   * Playback Device 0 (ALC663 Analog):     - Subdevice 0 (hw:PCH,0,0):       closed    * Playback Device 1 (ALC663 Digital):     - Subdevice 0 (hw:PCH,1,0):       closed    * Recording Device 0 (ALC663 Analog):     - Subdevice 0 (hw:PCH,0,0):   
<ZargosLord> oops :)
<ZargosLord> http://pastebin.com/L7EEMJkr
<ZargosLord> http://pastebin.com/5wMwmCpA
<OvenWerk1> ok try jack_control ds alsa dps capture none dps playback none
<ZargosLord> this one is better as it include my iRigUA connected to USB as i'm using jack with qjackcontrol with Calf or rakarrak
<ZargosLord> zargos@zargoslp:/tmp$ jack_control ds alsa dps capture none dps playback none --- driver select "alsa" --- driver param set "capture" -> "none" --- driver param set "playback" -> "none"
<ZargosLord> and it stopped
<ZargosLord> my ps -eaf | grep -i jack gives me
<ZargosLord> zargos   18413 17123  0 12:21 ?        00:00:02 /usr/bin/jackdbus auto
<ZargosLord> nothing else
<OvenWerk1> Which should sort of reset some things. then jack_control dps device hw:UA dps rate 48000 dps period 1024  dps nperiods 2 start
<ZargosLord> zargos@zargoslp:/tmp$ jack_control dps device hw:UA dps rate 48000 dps period 1024  dps nperiods 2 start --- driver param set "device" -> "hw:UA" --- driver param set "rate" -> "48000" --- driver param set "period" -> "1024" --- driver param set "nperiods" -> "2" --- start
<ZargosLord> and same as ps -eaf | grep -i jack
<ZargosLord> only dbus
<ZargosLord> http://pastebin.com/STUcK0ur
<ZargosLord> in ~/.jackdrc i have
<OvenWerk1> So if you start qjackctl it should show that jack is already running
<OvenWerk1> if you hit the connections button you should see your device.
<ZargosLord> yes i have launch qjackctl and i see all connexion in the gui
<OvenWerk1> ZargosLord: qjackctl is set up by default to use jackdbus rather than jackd
<ZargosLord> but i hear no sound
<ZargosLord> i see in calf the audio meter moving when i play my guitar :)
<OvenWerk1> ZargosLord: where did you expect to hear sound from?
<ZargosLord> gutar connected to iRigUA then sent through jacjd in calf then from calf to playback
<OvenWerk1> playback is the iRigUA as well?
<ZargosLord> lol yes :)
<ZargosLord> i bve just see than too :)
<ZargosLord> i m doing  what necessaery
<ZargosLord> as sometime i use computer playback instaed
<OvenWerk1> Just checking, I get a lot of people try to do input on one device and output on another...
<ZargosLord> yes it is working with external HP
<ZargosLord> yes usually i configure with hw:UA in input and hw:Intel in output
<OvenWerk1> That should fail
<OvenWerk1> The two will not be in sync
<ZargosLord> i have some msec difference yes
<ZargosLord> so i have to understand what have been done ;)
<OvenWerk1> If you want output to the internal... yu can try zita-j2a -j internal  -d hw:0  -r 48000  -p 128  -n 2 &
<OvenWerk1> And you should see output connection appear that is called internal.
<ZargosLord> yes i see it :)
<OvenWerk1> to lower delay, try  jack_bufsize 128
<ZargosLord> yes that part i know it :) it is actually better that what i had used before when it worked
<ZargosLord> i'll have to note everything
<ZargosLord> i had used rate of 44100 instead of 48000
<OvenWerk1> ZargosLord: your choice on that. my audio card sounds better at 48k
<ZargosLord> i'll try both to see :)
<OvenWerk1> ZargosLord: the internal HDA audio runs internally at 48k anyway.
<ZargosLord> that actual comp is a laptop ASUS n75sf and the otehr is a Dell Optiplex 755
<ZargosLord> i was not skilled with zita-j2a, i just start all of this :)
<ZargosLord> i switch from ubuntu to ubuntu studio with full reinstall as sometime the Amplitube 4 Windows application for iRigUA is not completly giving all what i need
<OvenWerk1> I am working on a utility to make this stuff easier, but it looks like I won't be done in time for 17.04
<ZargosLord> i have noted the command to loo kat doc to understand what you made me done
<ZargosLord> i didn t use much jack_control until today
<OvenWerk1> everything I did with jack_control, qjackctl should be able to do as well. I used it here because it is easier than asking about each setting in qjackctl.
<ZargosLord> yes indeed :)
<OvenWerk1> it seems the big thing is trying to use a different input and output in you r setup.
<ZargosLord> jeck_control is easier for me to understand what i'll set in qjackctl
<ZargosLord> yes i 've understand that
<ZargosLord> and in qjackctl what is difficult is to understand what appear in connxions as all appear as capture with number and playback same
<ZargosLord> so sometime i hadn't see which one is who
<ZargosLord> but your trick with zita help alot
<OvenWerk1> If you normally run with the USB IF not plugged in, then you can set internal as the main device and use zita-a2j to connect the input of the USB IF when it is plugged in.
<ZargosLord> on the Dell optiplex it is an external HP as there isn't any internal in the desktop
<ZargosLord> but i see the difference
<ZargosLord> as iRigUA is hw:0,1 and external HP is hw:0,0
<ZargosLord> maybe i shouldn't use names as hw:UA and hw:Intel
<OvenWerk1> Names are normally better... it depends in everything is plugged in at boot then the order of audio may change from boot to boot
<OvenWerk1> This used to be a thing with internal PCI cards
<OvenWerk1> With USB the order that you plug things in matters of course.
<ZargosLord> yes normal, i ve always used normally, as the external HP are jacked in the audio jack port, so i usually have only my iRig on USB and HP on jack
<OvenWerk1> everyones setup is different. I still use PCI cards.
<OvenWerk1> Even one with a gameport for MIDI
<ZargosLord> :) i still have such devices at home :)
<ZargosLord> i can use the post-start config in qjackctl to setup zita i thnk
<ZargosLord> i have another to send pulseaudio too
<ZargosLord> thus i can have at the same time firefox playing sound while i i play my guitar, for cover practice for example
<OvenWerk1> if things get complex, it may be easier to create a script file and just call that.
<OvenWerk1> Ya, I use http://www.ovenwerks.net/paste/autojack at session start
<ZargosLord> nice script :)
<ZargosLord> i've not yet dig in all this stuff to do some like that
<ZargosLord> but could be usefull to have correct interface name setup to use in qjackctl
<ZargosLord> instead of capture1/2/3/4/5/6
<OvenWerk1> The main interface will always have system capture/playback that is hard coded into jack
<ZargosLord> oh glad to know, i didn t before
<ZargosLord> at least if only these one it coudl be ok
<ZargosLord> in qjackctl you can rename interface
<OvenWerk1> mine has inputs 1-12 and outputs 1-10. in both cases I use 1-4 and 9-10 only because the unit is 6i/o
<OvenWerk1> but it uses the same internal chip as the delta 1010 which is 10i/o
<OvenWerk1> yes, qjackctl will allow to name i/o but the new names don't seem to show up in other jack related programs.
<ZargosLord> no i've seen that already, bu as i make my conexions tyhrough only qjackctl when i use it it is not a shame
<ZargosLord> seem my UA card is particular with your script, but i'll be able to modify for desire needs :)
<ZargosLord> some times i didn't do any shell script, but it is like bike, when learnt it once you can always do it again
<ZargosLord> (sorry french translated to english for that last one ;) )
<OvenWerk1> If your USB card is plugged when this is run it will still show up... somewhere.
<OvenWerk1> That is basically a trial to see how solid it is/runs. I have been using it for a year with no problems.
<OvenWerk1> It looks for any card and hooks it up. But I am woking on a config utility that would only start what the user wants.
<OvenWerk1> I have worked with so many people who get a USB mic and get mixbus for free with it and want output sound on theinternal audio... I want it automated :)
<ZargosLord> :) would same some time, for you ;)
<OvenWerk1> it would be a lot less frustrating for new people too.
<ZargosLord> i've just see that you re working on Ardour, and some other stuff :)
<OvenWerk1> control surfaces mostly and right now some documantation fixes.
<OvenWerk1> I think some of the manual is still Ardour 3ish
<ZargosLord> i've started a very little test with ardour, as it is a quite compete and hard to master sofware, but very interesting
<ZargosLord> :)
<ZargosLord> my Amplitube 4 can register 8 tracks, but the effets (stomp, Amp, Cab, rack and insert) are not registered wiht. Itis because that way you can still have what you've played while changing the effects configuration
<ZargosLord> iRigUA is good stuff, when i'll have enough money i thing i'll buy the new one IRigUA2
<ZargosLord> well, good at least for me, i m a casual self learning electric guitar player
<OvenWerk1> Looks a lot like the mod duo
<OvenWerk1> https://moddevices.com/
<OvenWerk1> Anyway I need to go get kids ready for school (7.06 am here)
<ZargosLord> yes, iRigUA+Amplitude does the same
<ZargosLord> 4:00 pm here, my daughter will be back from school in 1 hour :)
<ZargosLord> nice to meet you here, and thank you very much :)
<ZargosLord> i'll keep reference of you :) can be interesting to have some discussion once in a while, and i can have some musician here in Tours/France that could be interested by your works
<ZargosLord> back
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-03
<ZargosLord> hi ppl
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-04
<famadorian> hi, freecycle or shuriken for beat slicing or anything else available for 16.10?
<famadorian> can't seem to find any beat slicer to work with 16.10
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-05
<izzaboo> hello everybotty
<izzaboo> i'm here because I'm failing at The Google today...hoping you folks might have some answers.
<izzaboo> about kernel versions in Ubuntu Studio
<izzaboo> particularly, the low-latency and generic versions not being the same.
<izzaboo> Is there somewhere that explains most recent and or most stable for US 16.10?
<izzaboo> my system, after apt full-upgrade has up to 4.8.x for low-latency but only up to 4.4.x for generic.
<izzaboo> guess i shouldn't have logged in with the system I've gotta reboot. toodles all
<studio-user635> the packa ge manager in studio requires a ubuntu one account.....that really bites ...whats another package manager?
<studio-user635> packagemanager
<studio-user635> requiring a one account ..reminds me of windows or mac ..my way or the highway..
<studio-user635> just to sell those apps...previously known as programs..lol
<studio-user635> so this chat room is a dud ...a lot like that package manager in studio 16-10
<studio-user635> on to terminal to install a real package manager...C U.
<studio-user568> guys, I'm here to ask a little question, is there anyone ?
<krytarik> studio-user568: Just ask.
<studio-user568> I'm installing ubuntu studio on my main computer, and it takes forever to do the first task of the installation
<studio-user568> the creation of the file system onto my hard drive
<studio-user568> Does it work as intended ? (It prints that it cannot connect to daisy.ubuntu.com
<studio-user568> My hard drive is a 2 TB one, so I espected it to be long, but not 2 hours (and still at the same point)
<studio-user568> Also, I install it from an usb stick, if it changes something.
<krytarik> You sure that the hard drive is fine?
<studio-user568> I used to boot windows 8 on it.
<studio-user568> And it worked perfectly
<krytarik> Manual partitioning with GParted before the installation would be an option, to potentially see where and how it fails.
<studio-user568> I'll try that, but I have to stop the installation, then ?
<studio-user568> Also, I'm not sure it fails, IT may just take forever
<krytarik> It shouldn't take *that* long.  And you'd just boot to the Live desktop, and run GParted from there - then click on the install icon on the desktop.
<studio-user568> ok
<studio-user568> I disconnect from here, then, since I have to reboot. If everything works fine, I won't come back ^^ thank you anyway, and have a good day
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-29
<studio-user909> Anyone know why ubuntu keyboard shortcuts don't work in ubuntustudio?
<sinewav> Any shortcuts?
<peter_> Where am I?
<peter_> Just some dummy text.
<peter_> -------------
<peter_> ------       ---------
<peter_>      ---------
<peter_> Welcome
<peter_> ---------   ---------
<peter_>        -------
<krytarik> peter_: That's enough now.
<peter_> OK :)
<studio-user904> Hi ubuntu studio :
<studio-user904> On live ISO (installing the OS)
<studio-user904> Great work
<studio-user904> Tried the alpha, most of softs wroks great only some bugs . I'll make a report
<studio-user904> Everything works even on Alpha (pre 18.04) but mixbus crashes
<studio-user904> See you soon :)
<studio-user904> regards
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-30
<midnight> anybody here using 17.10. i've been not able to start audacity on 2 different systems by now ^^
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-31
<owl-tech> hi there guys! hi everyone
<owl-tech> please, do you know something to do text animation as After Effects? I just need to anim text.
<owl-tech> Any suggestion?
<owl-tech> thanks!
<brihadeesh> JOIN
<brihadeesh> Hi are the kxstudio repos working? I installed several apps from there but several aren't working. Also my packages management seems broken and Id rather go back to ubuntu studio repos
<Mnc2> Hello
<Mnc2> is anybody there?
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-01
<standa> hello, anybody here?
<standa> I have problem with ubuntu studio. I bought NB Lenovo Ideapad Yoga 720 12inch multitouch (Ubuntu Studio installed), but multitouch is not working. Is this chat right place to solve this problem? Thank you.
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-02
<studio-liuk> Hello everyone
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-28
<eggs> Hi. Long time Linux user, first time Ubuntu install. I get to "Ubuntu studio installation options" and leave defaults (all) checked and click 'continue', and it's been spinning for >30m. Note I have 4 hard drives in the box, and one of them has a bad partition. Is there a way to see what's happening under the hood? Is there a text-only install mode that would help me diagnose the problem here?
<eggs> fwiw I'm installing from DVD. I'll let it spin and see if it eventually times out on whatever it's trying to do.
<eggs> It did eventually unwedge itself. The next screen says it does not detect any other operating system (although Fedora is installed on /dev/sda...is this a snub? ;)). I am concerned that if I choose the default option (to blow away previous OS) it will wipe all the disks in the box. If I select that, will it prompt me to leave some disks alone?
<eggs> I'd rather go with the default partitioning scheme, but limit it to /dev/sda. Maybe I should just unhook the other disks temporarily?
<eggs> silly me, it asked me which disk to use. it's all good.
<OvenWerks> eggs: I always choose "Something Else".
<OvenWerks> eggs: I can mostly monitor an install with less /var/log/syslog it doesn't get everything, but does show trouble. Hitting "F" in less monitors messages as they are sent to the log rather than just reading what is already there. > goes to the end of the file.
<aud-vidGeek> it's too good to be true; but I'm here I'm here let the bells ring out and the banners fly  hello all
<audiohack> hello
<audiohack> i´m having trouble to start 18.10 ISO in vmware player
<audiohack> hangs
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-29
<studio-user464> #ubuntu-cz
<hangar18> early morning! awesome tuesday morning! how's everybody? anybody need coffee? tea? Monster drink? lol C[_]
<tarzeau> redbull summer edition (yellow)
<tarzeau> where can i read docs on ubuntustudio iso image building? or the code?
<Flaggman> Hi Can anyone give me an explanation why the recent iterations of x11vnc and xtightvncviewer combinations only stay connected while screen is active? I used to be able to remote open three workstations using viewer and separate workspaces for each and they would be a persistent connection until manually closed but now changing workspaces cause them to drop connection
<Flaggman> hello
<Eickmeyer> tarzeau: The ISO image build is done automatically by Launchpad using the seed file here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntustudio
<tarzeau> aha
<tarzeau> could i fork that for doing gnustepu a gnustep ubuntulive cd?
<Eickmeyer> tarzeau: I honestly don't know.
<Eickmeyer> As long as you don't infringe on the Ubuntu Studio trademark, you just have to abide by the GPL afaik.
<studio-user997> Buona sera
<studio-user997> HI
<studio-user997> Help
<studio-user997> help now
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-30
<hangar18> anybody home?
<studio-user673> JOIN
<Eickmeyer> hangar18: Thanks for dropping in. I wasn't around much yesterday, but thanks for helping out if someone does come in asking for support! Len and I can't do it by ourselves, but the other problem I see is that we're all in PST.
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: hey! you're welcome! I'm glad to be here to try to help. my knowledge's growing but I can help with some things. I'm in California so I know I'm PST. where are you located?
<hangar18> after 4 Feb, I'm not sure how much I'll be able to be here in the chatroom. I'll be in school and trying to get federal work study. but, I'll do what I can from school, too.
<hangar18> brb. phone call
<Eickmeyer> hangar18: No worries. Just remember that offtopic conversation goes to #ubuntustudio-offtopic.
<Eickmeyer> hangar18: Also, I'm located in the Seattle area, OvenWerks is on Vancouver Island. We're all the same time zone.
<hangar18> eikmeyer: hey, if you commented back to me earlier, i had to switch out computers. doing some work on my desktop so i dug out the laptop to use.
<Eickmeyer> hangar18: No worries. Just letting you know that I'm located in the Seattle area, OvenWerks is on Vancouver Island, meaning we're all the same time zone.
<Eickmeyer> and offtopic converstation goes in #ubuntustudio-offtopic.
<hangar18> eikmeyer: about offtopic conversations: understood.
<Eickmeyer> hangar18: Tab-complete is your friend when pinging soemeone. :) For me you just have to type Ei{tab}.
<hangar18> eickmeyer: oh, ok. I didn't know that shortcut
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: ha! Just did it. Pretty nifty!
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-31
<studio-user687> testing - hello
<studio-user687> Is this an active board?
<OvenWerks> not very.
<studio-user687> Ok, thank you.
<studio-user687> I'm a long-time ableton user with a little bit of linux experience - decided I'm comitting to the switch
<studio-user687> Just a bit overwhelmed and unsure where to begin, lol
<OvenWerks> It depends what you wish to do
<studio-user687> Produce using a workflow similar to ableton, but with open source tools
<studio-user687> Have been playing around with ardour but still am not sure how to get sound out of it, lol
<OvenWerks> I don't know Ableton wel at all
<OvenWerks> Ardour is more protools like.
<OvenWerks> where are you having trouble?
<studio-user687> It's not the DAW part I'm worried about, it's more on the routing and setup process with linux tools
<studio-user687> I'm running an external DAC into a studio speaker system, but don't know how to configure it
<OvenWerks> In Linux audio things you are working with for Ardour will either be ALSA or Jackd. For many people ALSA works just fine
<studio-user687> Do I use "Run ALSA" ?
<OvenWerks> external meaning USB?
<studio-user687> yes
<OvenWerks> no ALSA is just there and Ardour can connect to it
<studio-user687> I've also got a midi keyboard and drum pad on
<studio-user687> hmm... ok, so I should probably start by studying ALSA and Jackd?
<OvenWerks> For most things you should not need jack
<OvenWerks>  WHen you start Ardour for the first time you would have gotten an audio dialog
<studio-user687> the configuration box?
<studio-user687> I got that, but didn't recognize nearly the whole thing haha
<studio-user687> I appreciate your help, I think I owe it to myself to do more research before taking up anymore of your time haha
<OvenWerks> getting audio going is not really intuitive
<studio-user687> Maybe I'm overcomplicating it
<studio-user687> thanks again, chat soon maybe :)
<OvenWerks>  The most trouble I have is with people who want to use a USB mic and listen on their computer speakers
<OvenWerks> oops gone
<Eickmeyer> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<jtm777> join #ubuntu
<jtm777> whoops
<studio-user879> hi
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-01
<hangar18> if anybody's got any questions, comments, suggestions, I'm here.
<hangar18> has anyone tried to connect a Kemper Profiling Amp to ubuntu studio?
<hangar18> or even a Fractal Audio Engineering Axe-Fx 2?
<OvenWerks> I have not.
<OvenWerks> I am guessing these are amplifier simulation programs/plugins?
<hangar18> OvenWerks: ok. no, these are physical hardware. The Kemper is a 600 watt 'head' with an available rack mount version. It can profile any guitar, amp, cabinet, distortion pedal (i think) and let you plug your guitar/bass into it and use whatever combination of head, cabinet, microphone, effects going to FOH/physical cabinets. It'd be another source of all of that to record with US.
<hangar18> The same goes for the Axe-FX 2. it's physical hardware
<OvenWerks> 600watt? that sounds a bit over powering.... for just about anything. a 50watt guitar amp is already too much.
<OvenWerks> for stage/studio use even a 5watt tube amp (7-8watts fully cranked distorted) is more than enough. for an emulator/modeler, where clean amplification is needed, 10x that is fine (50 - 100 watts)
<OvenWerks> FOH is the place for big power, keep the stage volume low and let the FOH do everything else
<hangar18> OvenWerks: well, that 600 watts is intended to power cabinets on stage. if I've got a marshall 1960A cabinet loaded with Black Label EV speakers rated at 100 watts each, I want to drive them to the fullest. So there's 400 watts for one 4x12. so if I had 75 watt celestions or whatever, there's 300 watts so that 600 can power two 4x12. even Chris Broderick of Act of Defiance says that you still need some
<hangar18> sound coming off the stage for the people in the front rows/pit where the FOH loudspeakers don't cover as well. hence the need for onstage cabinets. but you've got a valid argument.
<hangar18> in the studio, sure, i can see where 600 watts could get overwhelming but man, having that fully cranked amp sound can't be beat brother! lol
<hangar18> but the kemper can't act like an amp head, cabinet with effects going into the computer and let the recording software capture the sound. i've watched Dino Cazares of fear factory use his in the studio and i don't think the kemper hits the DAW with all 600 watts. that DAW'd be shot out of the room at warp speed if it did, i'd think. lol
<hangar18> OvenWerks:  correction: the kemper CAN act like a head, cabinet and effects.
<hangar18> OvenWerks: that was a typo on my part
<OvenWerks> ya I figured
<hangar18> brb.
<hangar18> phew finally back
<studio-user910> how do I change screen saver settings?
<studio-user910> xset -display isn't working
<Limuxic> try xscreensaver-demo
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-02
<kontra2> hi all
<kontra2> what app to use to draw using mirroring?
<kontra2> in ubuntu studio
<tarzeau> grafx2 has something for mirroring...
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-03
<studio-user035> Hello everyone
<studio-user035> can sb help me with tuxguitar and ubuntu studio?
<studio-user035> hmm is someone there?
<studio-user921> Hey ubuntu-studio-support can I get help with a "permissions-problem" on 18.04 ubuntu-studio?
<studio-user921> hi there
<studio-user921> I someone there?
<studio-user921> *s
<ferenc> hello
<ferenc> I have issues with Jack and my USB-guitar
<todobarato> Hello
<todobarato> I have issues with Jack and my USB-guitar
<todobarato> Jack start if I dont change any sound card configuration, but if I try to use the USB-device has input, it crash by start Jack
<todobarato> Hello
<todobarato> Hello, any person present?
<todobarato> I need help with Jack, any person present?
<hangar18> todobarato: hey. i'm here but I don't know much about Jack yet. I'm still learning my way around the software.
<hangar18> todobarato: i know there's an audio handbook wiki created by one of the contributors to Ubuntu Studio and if I can find the page, I'll let you know.
<todobarato> I have check all possible information and no one has solve the issue, basically the issue is only by change the input-device to my USB-device
<todobarato> Hello, I have problems with Jack sound server, any one with experience that can help me?
<hangar18> todobarato: what's the usb device you're trying to use?
<todobarato> Hello ‎hangar18‎, it is one USB-mic
<todobarato> Device [USB PnP Audio Device], GerÀt 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<todobarato> Anbieter-Kennung
<todobarato> 0xd8c
<todobarato> (C-Media Electronics, Inc.)
<todobarato> Produkt-Kennung
<todobarato> 0x134
<todobarato> Revisión
<todobarato> 0.00
<studio-user353> while installing an application or updating applications error occurs saying "broken package" what should i do?
<studio-user478> while installing or updating application "broken package" appeares. Please Help..
<Limuxic> @studio-user353 -  do you still need help with broken package?
<Limuxic> @todobarato - do you still need help with the usb device?
<thaurwylth> I tried to create a USB stick from ISO (18.10) and use it on a Windows 10 laptop and also boot from it, but nothing seems to work. Autorun does not work when it's plugged in and none of the files listed on the drive open in any meaningful way. During boot screen I can select the stick as a boot media, but that simply causes a small delay and then the choice for boot media appears again. Only if I choose the laptop's ...
<thaurwylth> ... own hard drive (which hosts the Windows boot) do I get to progress.
<thaurwylth> I understand that there are many different things that could be at fault here. But let me ask this. Is there some sort of maximum size for a bootable stick media? I tried to create this on a 32 GB stick.
<OvenWerks> I have used a 32G USB stick with no problems
<Limuxic> I think it very much depends on which program you used to create the bootable disk, and which operating system
<thaurwylth> Win 10, first Rufus and then UNetbootin.
<OvenWerks> Have you checked the md5sum?
<OvenWerks> I use dd to put the image on the USB stick
<Limuxic> "Is there some sort of maximum size for a bootable stick media? I tried to create this on a 32 GB stick."  I don't think there's a limit
<thaurwylth> You mean sum of the burned image? I don't know of an easy way to do that on Windows. The source ISO has correct md5 and sha1.
<Limuxic> It sometimes depends on the quality of the usb disk itself
<thaurwylth> Now I tried to create a DD version with Rufus, the results are the same. Boot from USB does not work and nothing meaningful can be done on the stick while booted to Windows.
<Limuxic> I suggest trying with another usb stick, sometimes I have the same issues, changing the stick helped solve this kind of problem
<thaurwylth> Let's see... This might take some time.
<Limuxic> It doesn't guarantee success, but it will eliminate that possibility
<Limuxic> Also, if possible, try using an old CD for writing the image and booting with it
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-27
<rogman[m]> @E
<rogman[m]> Eickmeyer: Hello, is it possilbe that i can find this little nice Tool in the UbuntuStudio Repos! https://gitlab.com/geontime/geonkick
<rogman[m]> I can't compile this.
<tomreyn> rogman[m]: maybe not what you're looking for, but note that there are downloadable linux builds at https://gitlab.com/geontime/geonkick/-/releases
<Eickmeyer[m]> rogman: I am always leery of adding new applications to Ubuntu just before an LTS release. However, it does look relatively easy, and it's a plugin, not an application. I might play around with it and see what happens, but I'm not making any promises.
<Eickmeyer[m]> rogman: As it is, since they already have Linux builds, it's low-priority.
<rogman[m]> <Eickmeyer[m] "rogman: I am always leery of add"> Thanks a lot!! I found a compiled realease in the repos of kxstudio.
<Eickmeyer[m]> rogman: Then that makes it easier since I can just use the work they've already done with packaging and clean it up.
<Sammy> hello! I used bad settings for jack, which caused ubuntu studio controls and now I only have dummy output (I rebooted the computer and still the same). any ideas??
<Sammy> ubuntu studio controls crashed
<Eickmeyer[m]> Sammy: go into ~/.config and delete anything that says autojack, then restart your computer.
<OvenWerks> If you have found something that makes controls crash... we would like to find out why.
<Sammy> hello OvenWerks i think its jack related since qjackctl is also crashing when I start it now
 * OvenWerks also wonders which version of controls...
<Sammy> I'll try ty Eickmeyer[m]
<OvenWerks> Ahh. Controls should... try to reset it self... but maybe not.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Sammy: FYI, we have stopped directly supporting qjackctl as we designed Ubuntu Studio Controls as a replacement.
<Eickmeyer[m]> |yy.mm | Sammy: Also, please tell us which version of Ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Oops
<Eickmeyer[m]> !yy.mm | Sammy Also, please tell us which version of Ubuntu
<ubottu> Sammy Also, please tell us which version of Ubuntu: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Sammy> yes ty guys its the latest 19.10 64 bit freshly installed today and updated
<Sammy> I had been trying to use reaper on windows but the latency is too bad so came back to old trusty ubuntu studio
<Eickmeyer[m]> Sammy: Ok, the only thing I can think of is that there's a conflict between your qjackctl settings and your Ubuntu Studio Controls (autojack) settings. All of that is stored in ~/.config.
<Sammy> quick update I deleted autojackrc and pavucontrol.ini and everything went back to normal, no more dummy output only thanks for the help
<Sammy> just scared of crashing jack while testing different settings that might not be compatible with my hardware
<OvenWerks> We worked pretty hard at making controls not crash if jack fails. I am surprised you could.
<Sammy> i can reproduce it again and send you the logs if you want
<Sammy> where are they stored?
<OvenWerks> They should be in ~/.log/autojack.log (or something like that)
<Sammy> hello this jackdbus.log when ubuntu controls crashed (and results with dummy output on pavucontrol) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pV2686NmmN/ thank you devs you are awsome!
<OvenWerks> opps he left. That was the jack log. Most devices will lock jack at 16/2...
<Sammy> is there a way to see this chat's previous history? I don't know if someone answered me because I had to reboot :(
<OvenWerks> Not a problem.
<OvenWerks> yes there is... I would have to search for it. try googling ubuntu irc log
<OvenWerks> Anyway. I take it that is your internal audio device on the mother baord.
<OvenWerks> The minimum buffer size is probably 128 maybe 64/3
<OvenWerks> (periods)
<OvenWerks> using 16 only works for a few PCI (not sure about PCIe) pro audio cards.
<OvenWerks> I am surprised -controls was unable to reset the periods from 16 to 1024
<Sammy> im getting very good latency and no glitches at all 2*32 @96k Hz
<OvenWerks> why 96k?
<Sammy> i thought higher frequency will hield lower latency?
<Sammy> I play guitar and its very important for me
<OvenWerks> Ok,
<OvenWerks> If you can get that to work, great.
<Sammy> its working awsome man
<Sammy> Im gonna have some fun now finding how to work with windows vsts on carla
<OvenWerks> Have fun
 * OvenWerks doesn't have any VSTs to play with...
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-28
<Sven38> Hi folks. Is somebody here who uses OB,Xd with Carla? I wonder how I can save patches I vreate with the OB-Xd. Maybe soneone can help or tell me wh
<Sven38> ere to fins help
<Sven38> Where to find help - now he's got it
<Sven82> Hi folks. Is there somebody who uses OB-Xd with Carla? I wonder how to save my patches fpr OB-Xd. Maybe someone can help or knows where I can find help.
<Sven82> ?
<sven14> Hi again. I still need help on OB-Xd with Carla. Does anyone know how to save my own patches?
<OvenWerks> sven14: you may wish to ask on #kxstudio where the author hangs out.
<OvenWerks> sven14: the autor's nick is falktx
<OvenWerks> *author's
<sven14> Thanks for the tipps. I'll try it there
<sven14> #kxstudio
<Sammy> Hey Guys! Can someone recommend me a plugin for guitar effects/amp simulator? I used to use bias fx 2 on windows (I tried linvst but nono, I guess better go native) . tried guitarix but I don't get as good sound. any tips appreciated!
<Eickmeyer[m]> Sammy: There are several guitar amp plugins installed by default. Pick one, and play with it.
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-29
<Sammy> do you play any instruments eickmeyer?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Sammy: I do, just not guitar. I'm an audio engineer. Live audio mixing, mostly.
<Sammy> nice!!!
<Sammy> i really like that I can watch youtube so easilly while still getting audio from it, impossible in windows!
<Sammy> its so easy to load and find what i want to play
<Eickmeyer[m]> Sammy: Social conversations are over in #ubuntustudio-offopic if you ever want to join us. :)
<AppAraat[m]> Not sure what I changed, but I guess thanks goes out to kernel/drivers/UbuntuStudio: https://mobile.twitter.com/improbabilitist/status/1221932396188139522
<Eickmeyer[m]> AppAraat[m]: Probably the Ubuntu Kernel team as we have zero involvement there. Ubuntu Studio is simply a different default installation of Ubuntu, nothing more.
<AppAraat[m]> ah ok, so Ubuntu Studio is basically custom ALSA+JACK+PA config + (optionally) packaged apps then ?
<AppAraat[m]> In any case I'm super glad. Ubuntu Studio solved my xrun torment and has been super stable for me so far. I haven't tested it in combination with external MIDI hardware but I'm guessing that shouldn't be much of a problem.
<Eickmeyer[m]> AppAraat[m]: Basically. You can see all of the config we do at https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-default-settings/tree/
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ubuntu Studio Controls does the bulk of the audio configuration as well.
<AppAraat[m]> oh sweet, thanks for that link! I'll consult it when diving deeper into learning more about my audio config.
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-30
<Taika-Kim> Hi everybody, I have a weird problem. I made a clean installation of Ubuntu Studio 19.10, and now apt-get update seems to notify a ton of packages as no longer needed. There's probably a few hundred of them. Is something wrong with the installer? This is very confusing, I don't want to autoremove them since that would probably delete most of the
<Taika-Kim> system.
<Taika-Kim> (I'm quite new to Linux, so bear with me if this is something evident)
<Eickmeyer[m]> Taika-Kim: Known bug, check the release notes.
<Taika-Kim> Here's the first few lines as an example: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:  a2jmidid acpi-support acpid albatross-gtk-theme alsa-base alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui  app-install-data-partner apt-offline ardour-data ardour-video-timeline argyll argyll-ref audacity  audacity-data blackbird-gtk-theme
<Taika-Kim> blender-data bluebird-gtk-theme blueman bluez bluez-cups brasero  brasero-cdrkit brasero-common breeze-icon-theme brltty brltty-x11 calibre calibre-bin carla  carla-data carla-lv2 carla-vst catdoc catfish cheese-common create-resources dc
<Taika-Kim> Ah, I tried to Google, didn't find a solution outright, thanks!
<Eickmeyer[m]> The release notes basically state that you shouldn't deselect packages during the initial install, Taika-Kim .
<Eickmeyer[m]> That the feature is broken.
<Taika-Kim> Yes I'm reading the notes now, should have done it before the installation. Do you think it's better to wipe the installation and just install everything, or wait for a fix? In the notes there's not a quick solution. Would leaving the system as it is cause problems in the long run? I just installed the system one week ago, so redoing everything
<Taika-Kim> would not be that bad.
<Eickmeyer[m]> A wipe at this point (just after installation) isn't a bad idea as you don't really lose anything.
<OvenWerks> Taika-Kim: you can try reinstalling the parts you want with installer
<OvenWerks> -installer is meta based though, so no deselecting just one package. It is group based
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks: That's not the point. When they unchecked stuff during install, it has a tendency to want to remove EVERYTHING.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Meaning install from iso.
<OvenWerks>  :P
<OvenWerks> Ok can we remove that page?
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks: The Ubiquity installer plugin for Ubuntu Studio is broken. We can't remove it, that's the Ubuntu Desktop team. They're working on a FIX.
<Taika-Kim> Hmm maybe I would save trouble later on by just redoing everything... Bitwig is the only thing I have installed so far, so yes it would not take long to set everything up again.
<OvenWerks> drive sizes have again gone way up
<OvenWerks> so maybe we don't need to be able to install less
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks: And that's fair too. All of Ubuntu Studio fits onto < 32GB.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Either way, the bug report is made and the Ubiquity team is working on it, expected fix for 20.04 LTS.
<OvenWerks> just saying if they wish to fix via removal, I would not cry.
<Taika-Kim> I still have just a 256GB NVMe drive for the system, so I chose to remove stuff, not sure if it made a big difference in the end though.
<OvenWerks> I have installed Studio on as little as 20GB
<OvenWerks> (even a 16G usb drive)
<Taika-Kim> thanks everybody!
<OvenWerks> That confrims the struggle people are going through.
<OvenWerks> looks like I will try lubuntu first as it is at 80%, kubuntu at 47%
<OvenWerks> interesting that lubuntu is 65% the same a xubuntu...
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks: wrong channel
<lynxuser> Logitech Bluetooth Adapter streams through A2DP Bluetooth Profile. computer's Bluetooth adapter must support. > 18.04 multiple tries, no joy! 18.04 pairs.
<lynxuser> That's Audio Adapter and > 18.04 pairs but doesn't work.
<lynxuser> ubuntu studio 18.04 works.
<lynxuser> I'm stuck @ 18.04 LTS
<lynxuser> i quit
<lynxuser> exit
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-31
<mkdalm> hi
<mkdalm> any one in there
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ask | mkdalm
<ubottu> mkdalm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mkdalm> Can i install ubuntu 19 on a 32 bit computer?
<oerheks> mkdalm, 16.04 gives i386, 18.04 stopped with 32 bit images
<OvenWerks> oerheks: as a note, installing 16.04 as 32bit and upgrading... at least to 19.10
<corshmock> OvenWerks: 19.10?  Should you not go for 18.04?
<OvenWerks> 19.10 has a number of upgrades to 18.04, but 18.04 would be fine too... anything to go beyond 16.04. 18.04 is how far the backports go back
<OvenWerks> In the long term I will have to look at another distro I think that deals with 32 bit
<OvenWerks> I have some perfectly good hw that is 32 bit...
<JackFrost> Debian comes to mind.
<OvenWerks> I'll see where that is in a few years when 18.04 gets to eol
<OvenWerks>  A lot of debians stable stuff is quite old.
<JackFrost> Fun fact: Debian stable is newer than 18.04...
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-01
<krytarik> OvenWerks: As a back note, they've also stopped upgrades on 32-bit for everybody.
<OvenWerks> krytarik: Ya, I figgured
<OvenWerks> seems that was one of the reasons for ubuntu going that route
<corshmock> OvenWerks: but does Debian have the complete Ubuntu Studio 18.04 suite of applications?
<JackFrost> http://bugs.debian.org/798490
<ubottu> Debian bug 798490 in wnpp "RFP: carla -- audio plugin host supporting LADSPA, DSSI,LV2, VST2/3 and AU formats" [Wishlist,Open]
<Eickmeyer[m]> JackFrost: I packaged that in Ubuntu almost a year ago.
<JackFrost> Ubuntu != Debian.
<OvenWerks> corshmock: that probably doesn't matter. I have done a recording session with my laptop, but would not likely do mixdown. I can get Ardour on it and jack which is the major thing whatever distro I goto when ubuntu no longer gets me 32bit.
<OvenWerks> for that matter, studio already has applications where upstream is 64bit only already
<OvenWerks> so there are some applications missing already.
<Eickmeyer[m]> JackFrost: What's your point with posting that Debian bug then?
<Eickmeyer[m]> JackFrost: Nevermind, but posting why you're posting that link is more helpful than just posting the link.
<corshmock> OvenWerks: That's interesting.  So what about 64bit?  You obviously have some reason for staying away from it?
<Eickmeyer[m]> corshmock: It's because he still has one computer that's 32-bit.
<OvenWerks> two actually...
<corshmock> OvenWerks:  Okay but when do you decide to draw the line and say, okay it really is time to upgrade my hardware?
<OvenWerks> some people do not have endless money to replace hw that is functioning perfectly.
<OvenWerks> The only reason to draw the line is when the hw breaks or is not able to run the sw needed. An artificial lets not supply 32 bit sw is not a part of that
<Eickmeyer[m]> ^That said, our official policy is that Ubuntu Studio is not created to give life to older hardware. Our last 32-bit builds were 18.04.
<corshmock> OvenWerks: I appreciate money doesn't grow on trees friend, but it really costs very little to have a decent machine running Linux.  This thing here is an old banger latitude E5430 I bought a few years ago for, I think something like 340 Euro.  You could get this thing for, max 200 Euro now.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer[m]: yes and I even agree with that. I am not interested in being able to do _everything_ but there are a loy of things it is still good at. I am not worried about running Studio on this machine, but there are a number of things it is still very good at.
<OvenWerks> corshmock: 200 euro is still a lot. this laptop was free :)
<corshmock> OvenWerks: No problem Pal.  I hope you can run what you need for a long time.
<OvenWerks> I will... even if it means no updates.
<OvenWerks> That may very well be the answer is to be happy with where the unit is and just use it.
<OvenWerks> A lot of the security concerns can be addressed by building. The most obvious one being the kernel... and lets face it, 1995 we all did that.
<corshmock> It makes it a very interesting situation.  You're on 16.04?  You can get around security concerns, apps you may need, and never have to get used to a potentially tough learning curve?  If that's the case, I think it's brilliant Mate.
<OvenWerks> Actually I think its 18.04
<OvenWerks> I installed 16.04 and upgraded
<OvenWerks> In fact I actually installed 16.04 after 18.04 was out.
<corshmock>  What were you on before 16.04?
<OvenWerks> corshmock: that laptop was given to me 2018ish
<JackFrost> Eickmeyer[m]: Sure, though when the question is "What's Debian missing?" it seems to fit. :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> JackFrost: Yes, but you interjected yourself into another conversation without providing any context. You can't assume people are going to understand why you are providing a link.
<Eickmeyer[m]> JackFrost: Either way, I'm over it. No big deal, let's move forward and past. :)
<JackFrost> Hrm, I wonder if Matrix is dropping messages again, but anyway.  Moot now, indeed.
<Eickmeyer> JackFrost: Possible, but I may have not read the entire backlog. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<JackFrost> Eickmeyer: Likely -ot or -dev would be better, but is there anything else that's Ubuntu only, and do you plan to try to get 'em in Debian?  IIRC one of your contributors was a DM too?
<Eickmeyer[m]> JackFrost: Yeah, let's take this to -devel.
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-02
<AppAraat[m]> Interesting observation: I started to get xruns once I connected to the Internet via ethernet (Intel 82579LM) - would you say that messing around in IRQ settings might be able to fix this or should I try to find a different driver first?
<AppAraat[m]> (or you know, something else)
<Eickmeyer[m]> AppAraat[m]: We don't usually see xruns as a result of wired ethernet, it's usually bluetooth and wireless that need to be disabled. But, if that's what you're seeing in spite of bluetooth and wifi off, then there is likely an IRQ conflict.
<Eickmeyer[m]> AppAraat[m]: Also, if you want to join the Mixer room directly, the address is https://matrix.to/#/!xmgKQfBvHjTMsDGIBb:matrix.org?via=matrix.org&via=tchncs.de&via=privacytools.io.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Or https://riot.im/app/#ubuntu-studio-offtopic:matrix.org
